# The Adventures of FaF v.2 (READ ORIGINAL POST)



## Ley (Mar 25, 2011)

NOVEMBER 30TH/DECEMBER 1ST OP UPDATE: I'm not updating the OP anymore, you just have to skim pages. There's over 400 images 


Couldn't fix the other one due to just.. general misunderstanding of everything, of the comics, and such. I have compiled a rather organized list of the comics done in that thread- I tried to make them pretty with the URL tag but since I lost my glasses... yeah. :c

THERE ARE NOW RULES.
*1) You may not suggest anything if you have not contributed to the thread*
*2) you may not ask for your character to be drawn*
3) please keep the suggestions minimal- the surprises are nice.
4) Please keep the 'I need ideas' stuff to a minumum- be creative.
5) DO NOT WHINE ABOUT BEING IGNORED IF YOU DIDN'T BOTHER CONTRIBUTING AND YOU ASKED FOR SOMETHING
6) Do not derail
7) As this is mainly a _comics _thread, the themed drawing ideas should be taken to a different thread. Also, keep things funny. Please just don't draw people.

Anything I missed?

Corto Quote that's very important: 
HEAR HEAR: I'm not the OP who has the final word, and neither am I a mod anymore, but years running these forums into the ground have given me an insight on how not to do such thing, so here's my suggestion: Stop killing the God damned thread by replying nothing but "OH LOL I WANNA BE IN A PICTURE", "Oh my I wanna draw but cant ", "GIMME IDEAS I CANT THINK BECAUSE I HAD A LOBOTOMY" or any variant of those. Either post a picture or comic about the forum or it's members, comment about said pictures and comics, or shut up. 
I normally have no problem with people posting whatever they like (no, really) but this is getting ridiculous, with the thread getting about 20 replies per minute and no actual content for pages. This shouldn't be a chat room. 
Wanna make silly pictures of anyone who requests them? Open a free art thread on the appropiate subforum. Wanna make a "draw whoever posts below me" thing? Open a thread in forum games or whatever. Wanna talk about whatever the hell you are talking about? Start a tinychat room, give the link right here, and that way we can keep the thread mostly clean while also having a good time discussing inane shit with people we don't know."
*EDIT by Corto: Now I'm a mod again so follow the god damned rules because I can (and will) enforce them.*



Xaerun said:


> Right.
> Whilst on FA [some of these pictures] might be considered a violation and [would] be dealt with if necessary, FAF is a separate body and functions by it's own set of rules, therefore is not bound by the FA AUP/TOS/SA. It is _incredibly_  important that for the purposes of this thread you understand the  difference between playful parody and outright harassment, as it's the  whole point of the thread. [These submissions are] not exactly a "malicious callout"  (Forum Rules, 2011) and was not intended as such [...]- so grow up and learn to laugh at yourselves, or close the  thread and don't look back.
> Don't continue to discuss [issues of harassment] here, take it to PM with either myself or the artist.





*By Leybun (Creator of The Adventures of FaF xD)*
Adventures of FaF 1 
Adventures of FaF 2 
Adventures of FaF 3 
Adventures of FaF 4 
Adventures of FaF 5 
Adventures of FaF 6 
Adventures of FaF 7 
Adventures of FaF 8 
Adventures of FaF 9 
Adventures of FaF 10
Adventures of FaF 11 
Adventures of FaF 12 
Adventures of FaF 13- 
Adventures of FaF 14- 

Gunbun with derpface- http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/Leybun/Derp.jpg
Adventures of FaF 15 

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/Leybun/AdventuresofFaF16.jpg For HK â€˜cos heâ€™s â€˜straightâ€™ :V 
http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/Leybun/AdventuresofFaf17.jpg FaF loves Aden. 
FayDeo x files 
Deo has a happy 
RIGHTEOUS GIBBY RAGE 1 
RIGHTEOUS GIBBY RAGE 2 
Foof Love <3 
MS paint derp 
Adventures of FaF 16 NEW

*By Deo *
Adventures at AC 1 
Adventures at AC 2 
Adventures at AC 3 
http://i56.tinypic.com/20p5x5.png
Ley and Deo 
Adventures at AC 4 
http://i51.tinypic.com/xvpyb.png
http://i51.tinypic.com/2uophds.png
http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/5789/13082583.png
http://i54.tinypic.com/34ipxcp.png
http://i51.tinypic.com/23hx7go.png
http://i53.tinypic.com/j60jgh.png
http://i53.tinypic.com/23icfb6.png
http://i51.tinypic.com/23hx7go.png
http://i53.tinypic.com/23icfb6.png
http://i52.tinypic.com/14vjpt4.png
Never forget :V 
http://i55.tinypic.com/k19wxw.png
HKâ€™s Makeover 
Rage Train 
Fucking Chocolate. 
The Foof. 
Deo Heee :B 
Angelbun. (Ley) 
A BROKEN DEO 
LeyDyke 
Startrek FaF 


*By Fay*
Fay Adventures of AC 
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s25/FaileV/comta.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s25/FaileV/comdeo.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s25/FaileV/comtom.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s25/FaileV/common.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s25/FaileV/comlot.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s25/FaileV/faywiz.jpg Wizard Fay 
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s25/FaileV/leia-1.jpg
 Can't has smoke piep.  NEW

*By Barefootfoof*
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/4740/hklol.png
Holy jesus amazing fanart for Ley (me <3) 
Sneakeh Sneakeh 
FaF Adventures 1 Clean |D 
FaF Adventures colored <3 
Stik. 
unshaved beaver  
FAF Adventures 2 linked 
I AM DELICIOUS 
FaF Adventures 4 
Gratz FaF 
FAF Adventures 5 
FaF adventures 6 




*By DinosaurDammit*
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo535.jpg
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo547.jpg
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo548.jpg
One 
Two [/URL
Tree~ 
Giibby Raeg 1 
Gibby Raeg 2 
Dissapointâ€¦ 
*[*url=http://i55.tinypic.com/ngeipk.png] DYKE MODE JW [/URL]
No skittle love 
Man Pouch 
RAGE 
WARBLEGARBLEGARBLE 


*By Kiru*
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7677/picture070ez.jpg] Meet the Newfag 1 
http://img864.imageshack.us/img864/784/picture071dyy.jpg] Meet the Newfag 2 
http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/1199/picture072w.jpg] Meet the Newfag 3
http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/9803/picture073wd.jpg] Meet the Newfag 4 
http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/1677/picture074hv.jpg] Meet the Newfag 5 
http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/4610/picture069t.jpg
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/2104/picture076l.jpg] Ley 
Something both awesome and FaF related 
Engineer Deo 
http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/1933/picture081f.jpg faf machine
http://img857.imageshack.us/img857/5677/picture085.jpg
http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/6240/picture087g.jpg

*By Gaz*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5443016/
Chibi EVERYONE! 

*By Dyluck*
[/URL=http://www.freewebs.com/davidmawesome/arte/TheFloorIsLava.png ] THE FLOOR IS LAVA! [/URL
http://www.freewebs.com/davidmawesome/arte/FAFGentlemensClub.png Gentlemenâ€™s Club 
Adenâ€™s dilemma :c 
RJDeo 
Burd baf 
Pervy Burd Baf 



*By Takun*
http://i.imgur.com/zfERI.png
http://i.imgur.com/up8K6.png
http://i.imgur.com/GqEEf.png
http://i.imgur.com/up8K6.png
http://i.imgur.com/L0Jt5.png
http://i.imgur.com/0Djgj.png





(cont. on next post)


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2011)

Horray this thread's back. Hopefully it won't get run into the ground with stupidity this time.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 25, 2011)

oh no what have you done


----------



## Pine (Mar 25, 2011)

*opens mspaint

challenge accepted


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2011)

*Cameos~*
http://i51.tinypic.com/6gles4.jpg by *SIX*
http://i52.tinypic.com/4q3qeg.png by *CORTO*
http://i55.tinypic.com/2uqm2qo.png by Corto again (Itâ€™s meee <3)
http://img140.imageshack.us/i/cortopedgeon.png/ by *Alstor*
http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk31/lizard-pics/Fur/imaeddrawing.png by *Lizardking*
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a3.../thecloset.png *by skittle*
http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/5290/64135725.jpg by *Paul'o fox*
http://i871.photobucket.com/albums/ab280/AleuWhiteWolf/extinctfemales-1.jpg by *Aleu*
http://i53.tinypic.com/j60jgh.png
http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/1479/rage.jpg *Paul*
http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab99/icarus61516/717189335_photobucket_46398_.jpg *by Icky*
http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/yy188/TheUnkno]wnNoob/FAFDoodle.jpg by* Unsilenced*
http://d.facdn.net/art/lobar/1300803481.lobar_hk-cyanide.gif* by Lobar*
http://meta.filesmelt.com/downloader.php?file=faf11.png by Pine
http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/jwmcd2/03_22_0.jpg?t=1300832910 by JW~
http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/jwmcd2/gibbywtf.png?t=1300834027 by JW~
http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/jwmcd2/03_22_1.jpg?t=1300835705 by JW~
http://i624.photobucket.com/albums/tt328/DesertLioness/fgtyuui.jpg By Green Tigeress
Amazing Corto lawls by Corto
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll132/shapeshifterprincess/comic.jpg by Shapeshifterprincess
http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/3714/tevenknow.png by Willow
http://i56.tinypic.com/2v99891.png by Corto
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll132/shapeshifterprincess/comictwo-1.jpg by Shapeshifterprincess
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll132/shapeshifterprincess/comic3.jpg by Shapeshifterprincess
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll132/shapeshifterprincess/comic6.jpg by Shapeshifterprincess
http://i.imgur.com/npMb9.png by Thatch
http://i51.tinypic.com/9jeq12.png by SIX
http://i.imgur.com/MwVg3.png by Thatch
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a355/WTD13/derp.png by Skittle
http://s790.photobucket.com/albums/yy188/TheUnknownNoob/?action=view&current=FAFDoodle8.jpg by Unsilenced
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a355/WTD13/omgpages.png by skittle
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a355/WTD13/arts.png by skittle
http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab99/icarus61516/717189335_photobucket_47125_.jpg by Icky :3 NEW
http://www.svamp.eu/cocks/?url=http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/5348/foxhk.png by crustone NSFW

*By Xenke*
http://i.imgur.com/rRQ62.png
http://i.imgur.com/KtDzh.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/2bOmC.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/LcXXS.png
PokeFay 
PokeDeo 
PokeGibby 
PokeIcky 
PokeTakun 
Pokedude 
PokeGaz 
PokeZegras 


*By Lizardking*
Pokey 1 
Pokey2 
Pokey 3 
Pokey 4 
Awesome Train


----------



## Jw (Mar 25, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Horray this thread's back. Hopefully it won't get run into the ground with stupidity this time.


 HK, these are furries you're talking about

ANYWAY, looking forward to seeing more riffs or getting riffed on again. And those new comics.


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2011)

Lobar said:


> oh no what have you done



Dug my own grave, ofc. Couple more pictures coming up.


----------



## Icky (Mar 25, 2011)

:3


----------



## Skittle (Mar 25, 2011)

Pretty sure I squeaked out loud when I saw this!

Leybun is the best!


----------



## Ley (Mar 25, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Pretty sure I squeaked out loud when I saw this!
> 
> Leybun is the best!



<3


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeeeeeee ^.^

Inb4 the "triforce-challenged"


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 25, 2011)

So is this one gonna turn into another clusterfuck of a popularity contest and people begging for art? :V


----------



## Icky (Mar 26, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> So is this one gonna turn into another clusterfuck of a popularity contest and people begging for art? :V


 
It depends, are you going to start begging?

(I know, I know)


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> So is this one gonna turn into another clusterfuck of a popularity contest and people begging for art? :V



Only if people don't ask for art or anything.. or suggest themed pics.. or talk about some inane subject.. or stuff like that.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 26, 2011)

Icky said:


> It depends, are you going to start begging?
> 
> (I know, I know)



At least I quit doing that after a while and just started tossing out random ideas. Apparently that's not allowed any more, so I'll just keep them to myself and offer out snarky commentary instead.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 26, 2011)

Why'd you split the list into two posts?


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 26, 2011)

Is this dude even here anymore? Did we scare him off? Oh well. I don't even give a shit.


----------



## Icky (Mar 26, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Is this dude even here anymore? Did we scare him off? Oh well. I don't even give a shit.


 
Tomias? Yes, unfortunately; he's still here.


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Why'd you split the list into two posts?



Really freaking long- was at 27000 characters. I had to cut it to 25000


----------



## Fay V (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm not funny


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'm not funny


 
But it's ok because you're adorable. :v


----------



## Don (Mar 26, 2011)

This is a thread for the ages. 

Bravo, truly bravo.


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'm not funny



<3 Still cute. 

I wish I had a bubble pipe.

And if I had oh.. money, parental consent, and a ride.. I'd go to AC too. :c


----------



## Aden (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh boy, now there are rules I can enforce :3
Also you can report stuff or message me if people are being dumb


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 26, 2011)

aaaaaaaaaa
<3
leeeeeeeeeeeey


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> aaaaaaaaaa
> <3
> leeeeeeeeeeeey



<33 

I honestly thought I shouldn't post the thread again.. but then waves of moarplz warmed my inner hugboxy heart so I spent two hours picking the original apart and I did it. :3


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 26, 2011)

Once my scanner stops being a cunt and I get used to my quill again I will submit something good-ish lol


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> <33
> 
> I honestly thought I shouldn't post the thread again.. but then waves of moarplz warmed my inner hugboxy heart so I spent two hours picking the original apart and I did it. :3


 A saint among furries. <3
Working on 7 now, probably gonna finish it tomorrow. Here's a sneak of it! <3


----------



## Lobar (Mar 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'm not funny


 
not knowing how to smoke the pipe is cute :3c

What's the story behind the Avon?


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I wish I had a bubble pipe.



Or go for the full set :v

And other people better start posting or this will just be a huge thread full of my derping.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 26, 2011)

Lobar said:


> not knowing how to smoke the pipe is cute :3c
> 
> What's the story behind the Avon?


 I was checking my bank account. someone used my card to buy avon products, the joke being I don't wear make up. sooo my card got cancelled :<


----------



## Alstor (Mar 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'm not funny


 Avon is a shitty company. They're the only company that tried to hack into my mom's credit card. And they did it twice.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 26, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Avon is a shitty company. They're the only company that tried to hack into my mom's credit card. And they did it twice.


 It's annoying as shit. Now I need to get a temp card so I can get groceries tomorrow.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 26, 2011)

I was going to merge your posts, Leybun, but you managed to pass the 25,000 character limit. Let me know if you want this moved somewhere or whatever.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 26, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> I was going to merge your posts, Leybun, but you managed to pass the 25,000 character limit. Let me know if you want this moved somewhere or whatever.


 
Couldn't an admin bump the limit up a little, to 32,767 or something?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2011)

Poor Icky, he just wanted to take a bath


----------



## Azure (Mar 26, 2011)

Nothing like getting rolled by a cosmetics company. Who knew the make up business was so gangsta?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 26, 2011)

Azure said:


> Nothing like getting rolled by a cosmetics company. Who knew the make up business was so gangsta?



That gave me the mental image of bombs being hidden in make-up compacts and lipsticks and pistols hidden inside hair dryers, with drive-bys one hair salons and make-up conventions and Walgreen's stores.


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2011)

Guys, make sure to remember to check the OP everyonce in a while... because I don't know.

FaF Adventures 16- http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/Leybun/AdventuresofFaF16-1.jpg


----------



## Xenke (Mar 26, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> That gave me the mental image of bombs being hidden in make-up compacts and lipsticks and pistols hidden inside hair dryers, with drive-bys one hair salons and make-up conventions and Walgreen's stores.


 
I only got black man-ladies all did up shooting brothas in the hood.

I've been watching a lot of Oz.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Guys, make sure to remember to check the OP because I post new ones. *cough FAF adventures 16 cough* I put a big red 'New' next to each new installment.


 
Waaiiiiit, people read OP's?


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Waaiiiiit, people read OP's?



They'ze gonna hafta if they want to see new comics.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Guys, make sure to remember to check the OP because I post new ones. *cough FAF adventures 16 cough* I put a big red 'New' next to each new installment.





			
				EncyclopediaDramatica webpage on FA said:
			
		

> Trying to troll the forums is next to useless, because if the abusive  modfags don't get you the insanity will. However trolling is not limited  to simply pissing off the mods, as you are about to find out. Which  other types? Read on.


Is that what you're referring to?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Guys, make sure to remember to check the OP because I post new ones. *cough FAF adventures 16 cough* I put a big red 'New' next to each new installment.



Your FAF Adventure 10 link is non-existant. The text is there, but no link.



Xenke said:


> I only got black man-ladies all did up shooting brothas in the hood.
> 
> I've been watching a lot of Oz.



You got jipped, I'd demand my money back.


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Is that what you're referring to?




I don't get it.. I'm not trolling, am I? ;n;


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I don't get it.. I'm not trolling, am I? ;n;


 I meant the new comic has a guy with "B" on his hat.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 26, 2011)

I saw Milo and instantly thought it was going to be a comic about him and all the other people that sit in that thread using 50 pages to talk about how cute each other was.


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I meant the new comic has a guy with "B" on his hat.



...the new FaF one? That's an 'LoL' not /b/


----------



## Aden (Mar 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Guys, make sure to remember to check the OP because I post new ones. *cough FAF adventures 16 cough* I put a big red 'New' next to each new installment.


 
Ehhhh
most people I'm sure click the link to view the first unread post in a thread
we're not gonna check the OP every time, so it would be a good idea to link new comics in a new post as well


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2011)

Aden said:


> Ehhhh
> most people I'm sure click the link to view the first unread post in a thread
> we're not gonna check the OP every time, so it would be a good idea to link new comics in a new post as well



Ohyeah, forgot about that- WHY ARE YOU POSTING YET YOUR BUTTON IS NOT GREEN D:


----------



## Xenke (Mar 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Ohyeah, forgot about that- WHY ARE YOU POSTING YET YOUR BUTTON IS NOT GREEN D:


 
Phone posting? amirite?


----------



## Azure (Mar 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Ohyeah, forgot about that- WHY ARE YOU POSTING YET YOUR BUTTON IS NOT GREEN D:


Probably has invisibility oon or somethignma.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 26, 2011)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! It's back! <3


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 26, 2011)

Pretty much what happened when I saw the thread come back


Remember kids. Don't inhale... When you see an awesome thread come back


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody has made a joke about me yet.

I fell in love with this thread.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 26, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Pretty much what happened when I saw the thread come back
> 
> 
> Remember kids. Don't inhale... When you see an awesome thread come back


 
This is what happens when Kiru doesn't wear his hat. He becomes unsteady and can't control his smoke. :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm surprised nobody has made a joke about me yet.
> 
> I fell in love with this thread.



did you contribute?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 26, 2011)

Before I go to bed, I decided to do a lil' group pic, to show that we here at FaF aren't bastards all the time and we enjoy a nice nap after after all the excitement of the thread coming back :V


From left to right: Aden, H&K, Fay, Gaz, Deo, Ley, Me, DinoDammit, and Skittle :3


----------



## Cain (Mar 26, 2011)

Man, everyone of these makes me laugh. Now I know the personalities of the famed legends of FaF (<3), and i've only been here a coupla months! 
Keep it up people!


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 26, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Man, everyone of these makes me laugh. Now I know the personalities of the famed legends of FaF (<3), and i've only been here a coupla months!
> Keep it up people!



No, I really, really doubt that you do. You've only seen a mocking insight into a fraction of personality traits here.


----------



## Cain (Mar 26, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> No, I really, really doubt that you do. You've only seen a mocking insight into a fraction of personality traits here.


 
okay, in the slight time i've been here, i've glimpsed into the famed personalities.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok, here is one of cyanide and gibby that I drew on paper and ghetto scanned, so it's my best so far.
http://img862.imageshack.us/img862/6353/comiccygibinsult.jpg


----------



## Smelge (Mar 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm surprised nobody has made a joke about me yet.
> 
> I fell in love with this thread.



You're already a joke.


----------



## BRN (Mar 26, 2011)

Thread's back; woop-de-fuck. Now the rest of the forums will stagnate. :V


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'm not funny


 
You bought a pipe without knowing how to smoke it, eh?

:teehee:



Kiru-kun said:


> Before I go to bed, I decided to do a lil' group pic, to show that we here at FaF aren't bastards all the time and we enjoy a nice nap after after all the excitement of the thread coming back :V
> 
> 
> From left to right: Aden, H&K, Fay, Gaz, Deo, Ley, Me, DinoDammit, and Skittle :3


 
We'll all sleep in a real pile~


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 26, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> We'll all sleep in a real pile~


 OOOh! That would be so cuuuute! 
Knowing furries though, someone would ruin it and make it sexual.


----------



## Jw (Mar 26, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Before I go to bed, I decided to do a lil' group pic, to show that we here at FaF aren't bastards all the time and we enjoy a nice nap after after all the excitement of the thread coming back :V
> 
> 
> From left to right: Aden, H&K, Fay, Gaz, Deo, Ley, Me, DinoDammit, and Skittle :3


 
I am absent. Y U NO CALL?
(I did daww a little bit)


----------



## Thatch (Mar 26, 2011)

WE HAVE A LIFTOFF!


----------



## Icky (Mar 26, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I meant the new comic has a guy with "B" on his hat.


 
that was my comic and my hat


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> OOOh! That would be so cuuuute!
> Knowing furries though, someone would ruin it and make it sexual.


 
I wouldnt! :c I was kind of wanting to, but then I decided nahhh and then I started doodling Me and Gaz playing volleyball and started drawing other characters.. never finished due to no permission from the other characters.


Also, the other threads won't go stagnate because this one has been up for two days with only three pages. It'll be an easier, steadier kind of thread with awesome postings from friends.


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

god dammit leybun, you make me want to get back into drawing JUST so I can make a comic... but my anatomy is so horrible, I'd just embarrass myself |:C

stop making funny comics :C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I wouldnt! :c I was kind of wanting to, but then I decided nahhh and then I started doodling Me and Gaz playing volleyball and started drawing other characters.. never finished due to no permission from the other characters.


 
You always have my permission. :v

Hmm, I really want to contribute but I need to think of a style to draw in that is somewhat acceptable.


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2011)

Guys. I don't care if you suck. Draw something. Just as long as it's legdible I don't care

Jesus christ I need to stop spelling phonetically..


----------



## Icky (Mar 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You always have my permission. :v
> 
> Hmm, I really want to contribute but I need to think of a style to draw in that is somewhat acceptable.


 
Any style is appropriate to draw in :V


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 26, 2011)

I want to draw something, but I don't know what, plus I suck. And I totally missed the last thread <=[


----------



## Thatch (Mar 26, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> but I don't know what


 
Come up with something then :V


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2011)

... have you not seen my drawings? They're crap.

_you can post even if you think you have no drawing talent. _


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> ... have you not seen my drawings? They're crap.


 
D:<

not to mention the fact that you draw draw SUPER fast... I mean last night, you drew up that comic basically within 10 minutes I said those things xD


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 26, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Come up with something then :V


 
But the memorable stuff I have is from '07 which people don't remember. Hmmm...


----------



## Icky (Mar 26, 2011)

Leybun said:


> ... have you not seen my drawings? They're crap.


 I was going to refute this, but I got distracted laughing at your signature X3


----------



## Thatch (Mar 26, 2011)

WHEN IN DOUBT!



Leybun said:


> _you can post even if you think you have no drawing talent. _


 
I KNOW I have no talent and still do :V



ramsay_baggins said:


> But the memorable stuff I have is from '07 which people don't remember. Hmmm...


 
Take the mickey out of people here.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok ok, Unsilenced, your avatar makes me think of this:

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d22/Tigre__/TONIGHT.jpg

(Ignore the fact and I fail at being funny in general)

Here is one with Milo in cos I remember him in the Mugshots threads and he always looked huggable, but I feel kinda forgotten/left out in FAF atm so he's like 'lol wut?'

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d22/Tigre__/Milooo.jpg


----------



## Ley (Mar 26, 2011)

Icky said:


> I was going to refute this, but I got distracted laughing at your signature X3



|D


----------



## Fay V (Mar 26, 2011)

realization as I was doing some homework


----------



## Tycho (Mar 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> realization as I was doing some homework


 
it kinda snuck up on you, huh?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 26, 2011)

Tycho said:


> it kinda snuck up on you, huh?


 It did yes. I'm not sure if I should be ashamed or not.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> It did yes. I'm not sure if I should be ashamed or not.


 You should feel ashamed. Nobody likes hipsters. :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 26, 2011)

I just want to enjoy the finer things


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I just want to enjoy the finer things


 
dammit, is that what hipster is? :C

cause I kinda like it D:

I'm a terrible person I know.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 26, 2011)

Milo said:


> dammit, is that what hipster is? :C
> 
> cause I kinda like it D:
> 
> I'm a terrible person I know.


 I always thought a hipster was a beatnik, but more pretentious. 
I don't smoke cigs, and I'm not actually into poetry...except the ancient stuff...


----------



## Milo (Mar 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I always thought a hipster was a beatnik, but more pretentious.
> I don't smoke cigs, and I'm not actually into poetry...except the ancient stuff...


 
ok so I'm still a bit in the dark as to what exactly hipster is 

aha but everybody calls me one based off of how I dress sometimes :<


----------



## Kanin (Mar 26, 2011)

Milo said:


> ok so I'm still a bit in the dark as to what exactly hipster is
> 
> aha but everybody calls me one based off of how I dress sometimes :<



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hipster


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You should feel ashamed. Nobody likes hipsters. :V


 
hey ):



Fay V said:


> I just want to enjoy the finer things


 
That alone doesn't make you a hipster


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 26, 2011)

Edit: I completely missed the fact that that guy already did draw something. Yeee. ^.^



ramsay_baggins said:


> Ok ok, Unsilenced, your avatar makes me think of this:
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d22/Tigre__/TONIGHT.jpg


 
I've always thought of myself more as a "pinky" type, but I'm flattered. :v


----------



## Fay V (Mar 26, 2011)

Being a hipster sounds like too much work. I don't have the time to pull of "effortless cool" I'm going to go back to being a literature fag.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Being a hipster sounds like too much work. I don't have the time to pull of "effortless cool" I'm going to go back to being a literature fag.


 Good. Now that you don't wanna be a hipster we can be friends again. :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good. Now that you don't wanna be a hipster we can be friends again. :V


 maybe I don't wanna be friends with a slutfox


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> maybe I don't wanna be friends with a slutfox


 But Fay.

You _are_ a slutfox.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But Fay.
> 
> You _are_ a slutfox.


 
And then Fay was the furfags.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But Fay.
> 
> You _are_ a slutfox.


 No I'm female. You're a gay slutfox, do not want.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> No I'm female. You're a gay slutfox, do not want.


 Oh.

I'm not hurt by that. Not at all. 

;_;


----------



## Kanin (Mar 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh.
> 
> I'm not hurt by that. Not at all.
> 
> ;_;



Truth hurts doesn't it?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 26, 2011)

Kanin said:


> Truth hurts doesn't it?


 
:roll:

This is the joke that never ends, it just goes on and on my friends.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 26, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh.
> 
> I'm not hurt by that. Not at all.
> 
> ;_;


 
d'aw


----------



## Tycho (Mar 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> d'aw


 
*cue "aaaawwwwwww" from studio audience*


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 26, 2011)

Wait, why does HK have club symbols on him? Did I miss something?


----------



## Xegras (Mar 26, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Wait, why does HK have club symbols on him? Did I miss something?


 
Mark of "teh gay"

I dont know *shrugs*


----------



## Kanin (Mar 26, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Wait, why does HK have club symbols on him? Did I miss something?



They're markers as to where he is to be hit. Duh.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 26, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> Wait, why does HK have club symbols on him? Did I miss something?


 I got bored one day and made him a cardfox character like mine. It ended up becoming his sona. 
his is the 5 of clubs and mine the five of diamonds.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> d'aw


 Dawwww. :3

I feel better now. :V


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> d'aw


 

(It's so unfair!) *Tsundere Blush* *Arms folded* *Waving head*


----------



## Icky (Mar 27, 2011)

boredd


----------



## Monster. (Mar 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> boredd


Fuck yeah.

Just in case you didn't see my rendition of a very slutty HK (which I promised in the last thread), here you go. He charges $20 an hour. ;3


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> d'aw


 
Fay, I think you just gave the internet sugary sweet Diabetes


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 27, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Fuck yeah.
> 
> Just in case you didn't see my rendition of a very slutty HK (which I promised in the last thread), here you go. He charges $20 an hour. ;3


 
Oh baby...


----------



## Fay V (Mar 27, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Fay, I think you just gave the internet sugary sweet Diabetes


 I have a habit of doing that.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I got bored one day and made him a cardfox character like mine. It ended up becoming his sona.
> his is the 5 of clubs and mine the five of diamonds.


 That's cool, who else has a card fox character?
Edit: I'm considering drawing myself a cardfox of hearts ref sheet for myself, if that's cool with you?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 27, 2011)

FOR FAY
God dammit, my scanner died so the quality is shit but yeah. It's all in scraps and I'll upload a real one when I get a new scanner. DEAL WITH IT
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5472622/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5472635/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5472641/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5472666/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5472671/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5472675/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5472683/ -OMG VORE NOM NOM
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5472688/ -(b^^)b


----------



## Fay V (Mar 27, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> That's cool, who else has a card fox character?
> Edit: I'm considering drawing myself a cardfox of hearts ref sheet for myself, if that's cool with you?


 No one else does. It's something I do with my little fortune telling thing. Your free to do as you will with designs, but I wouldn't really have it part of the official cardfoxes.

ALEU THAT IS AMAZING!


----------



## Monster. (Mar 27, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> FOR FAY
> God dammit, my scanner died so the quality is shit but yeah. It's all in scraps and I'll upload a real one when I get a new scanner. DEAL WITH IT


I love you, Aleu. These...are amazing.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> ALEU THAT IS AMAZING!





Gaz said:


> I love you, Aleu. These...are amazing.



 Thank you, so much T_T


----------



## Skittle (Mar 27, 2011)

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a355/WTD13/teehee-2.png

I'mma put that hurr.


----------



## Aden (Mar 27, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> From the FA AUP:


 
Cy does have a case in this instance. The FurAffinity AUP covers what is acceptable to upload to the site furaffinity.net, and if he decides that this is harassment then it will probably get taken down from furaffinity.net. However, it would _not_ cover an external host such as tinypic, so upload there and carry on~

But I would much rather Cy stop being a ninny baby man about it


----------



## Icky (Mar 27, 2011)

Pine said:


> Well, I'm not saying he should get special treatment, but he seriously got offended by it and asked for it to be removed. I guess the "fair" thing to do in this situation was just to aggravate him more by harassing him. I hate taking sides but this _does_ seem a little unfair and immature. I wouldn't be offended if it happened to me, but if I did, I wouldn't just sit back and take shit like that.
> 
> I hope we can settle this dispute and continue with the comics to prevent this thread from being derailed.


 
this contradicts your signature deliciously

Oh, and since you wanted more comics: here ya go.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 27, 2011)

GODDAMN IT Y'ALL ARE LIKE CHILDREN.

Right.
Whilst on FA it might be considered a violation and will be dealt with if necessary, FAF is a separate body and functions by it's own set of rules, therefore is not bound by the FA AUP/TOS/SA. It is _incredibly_ important that for the purposes of this thread you understand the difference between playful parody and outright harassment, as it's the whole point of the thread. This is not exactly a "malicious callout" (Forum Rules, 2011) and was not intended as such (after speaking with the artist)- so grow up and learn to laugh at yourselves, or close the thread and don't look back.
Don't continue to discuss this here, take it to PM with either myself or the artist.


----------



## Jesie (Mar 27, 2011)

THE FUCK FAF?

THE FUCK...


----------



## Icky (Mar 27, 2011)

Jesie said:


> THE FUCK FAF?
> 
> THE FUCK...


 
that is the only appropriate reaction to this thread


----------



## Fay V (Mar 27, 2011)

Jesie said:


> THE FUCK FAF?
> 
> THE FUCK...


 You just made me laugh so hard I got tears


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2011)

Jesie said:


> THE FUCK FAF?
> 
> THE FUCK...


 What exactly are Deo and Fay molesting in that?


----------



## Jesie (Mar 27, 2011)

An alien.

X-files you know...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2011)

Jesie said:


> An alien.
> 
> X-files you know...


 Oh, derp.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 27, 2011)

So while drama was happening. I drew cute
yep, we made up.


----------



## Monster. (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So while drama was happening. I drew cute
> yep, we made up.


That's so fucking cute. ;_; Goddammit, Fay, my blood turned to sugar.


----------



## Icky (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So while drama was happening. I drew cute
> yep, we made up.


 
the diabetes

i am swimming in diabetes


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So while drama was happening. I drew cute
> yep, we made up.


 Fay if that was any more adorable I think my heart would stop. <3


----------



## Fay V (Mar 27, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fay if that was any more adorable I think my heart would stop. <3


 everybody wants to be an adorable cardfox


----------



## Icky (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> everybody wants to be an adorable cardfox


 
Ahahahahahahahaha no.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> everybody wants to be an adorable cardfox


 Anyone who says otherwise is just jealous of how adorable we are.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 27, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone who says otherwise is just jealous of how adorable we are.


 Keep your adorable-ness.

I'll keep living in the past, mang.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So while drama was happening. I drew cute
> yep, we made up.


 I vocally d'awwwwwed


----------



## Icky (Mar 27, 2011)

HK I'm sorry too :3


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh god.
http://img101.imageshack.us/f/onosn.jpg/


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> HK I'm sorry too :3


 Icky why did you murder me =[


----------



## Xenke (Mar 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> HK I'm sorry too :3


 
Tricksy birdses.


----------



## Icky (Mar 27, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Icky why did you murder me =[


Do I have to have a reason? 



Paul'o'fox said:


> Oh god.
> http://img101.imageshack.us/f/onosn.jpg/


Oh god, change his name or you'll get PMS'd at D:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> Do I have to have a reason?


 Yes. >=[


----------



## Aleu (Mar 27, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes. >=[


 You got a chance to go down :V


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> Do I have to have a reason?
> 
> 
> Oh god, change his name or you'll get PMS'd at D:


 Too late to change it


----------



## Aleu (Mar 27, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Too late to change it


 paint is a wonderful thing


----------



## Smelge (Mar 27, 2011)

Doot dee doo

http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/HandKNotGay.jpg


----------



## Xegras (Mar 27, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Doot dee doo
> 
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/HandKNotGay.jpg



I actually felt dirty looking at that.


----------



## Pine (Mar 27, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Doot dee doo
> 
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/HandKNotGay.jpg


 
Smelge, you are a fucking wizard!


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So while drama was happening. I drew cute
> yep, we made up.


 
Did you always draw with this "cute style" in mind? Because KyoAni could learn a ton of things from you.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 27, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I actually felt dirty looking at that.


 
Pfft. I actually had to draw the damn thing.


----------



## Icky (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So while drama was happening. I drew cute
> yep, we made up.


 
this is latepost

but fay it looks like you're strangling HK


----------



## Skittle (Mar 27, 2011)

Omg, Smelge. HAHAHAHA.
I'm dying over here!


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 27, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Doot dee doo
> 
> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/HandKNotGay.jpg


 That is beautiful.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 27, 2011)

Soooooo anybody gonna make a comic about the return of Mr Meatballs? :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 27, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Did you always draw with this "cute style" in mind? Because KyoAni could learn a ton of things from you.


 Not sure what you mean. I don't draw super cutesy all the time but occasionally I do sit down and say "I want to draw super cute today" and actively think about how to do that. There's a sort of pattern to follow for cute things.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Not sure what you mean. I don't draw super cutesy all the time but occasionally I do sit down and say "I want to draw super cute today" and actively think about how to do that. There's a sort of pattern to follow for cute things.


 
Yep, I was wondering whether you always drew with the intention to makie it cute all the time. Because it comes naturally in your drawings, not artificially or feeling forced.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 27, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Soooooo anybody gonna make a comic about the return of Mr Meatballs? :V


 
http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/meatballs.jpg


----------



## Icky (Mar 27, 2011)

Smelge said:


> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/meatballs.jpg


 
Oh, you and your blood spatters.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> Oh, you and your blood spatters.


 blood spatters are the shit, man.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 27, 2011)

Martino Venustiano Rosendo Zorrilla said:


> Yep, I was wondering whether you always drew with the intention to makie it cute all the time. Because it comes naturally in your drawings, not artificially or feeling forced.


 I just naturally like big eyes and curvy lines. maybe one day I'll do a lesson on it. 


Smelge said:


> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/meatballs.jpg


 you didn't portray his constantly swiveling hips


----------



## Xegras (Mar 27, 2011)

Smelge said:


> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/meatballs.jpg


 
....

The urination at the end was the greatest finishing touch ever.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> you didn't portray his constantly swiveling hips


 
I must now commit Art Hari Kiri.


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2011)

WOAH.


This got stickied?




Jesie said:


> THE FUCK FAF?
> 
> THE FUCK...



I love this.

so.. so much.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So while drama was happening. I drew cute
> yep, we made up.


 
What the hell did I miss? 6_9 It's soooo cute though! ;-; I want it. D:


----------



## Jw (Mar 27, 2011)

hmm, I am bored again with the Starfaf thing, so I will draw something here.

MAYBE A SNEAK PREVIEW OF SOME HILARIOUS MOVIE ENCOUNTERS.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 27, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Anyone who says otherwise is just jealous of how adorable we are.


 
Just wait when I'll get bored of the horrible pokemon abomanation and go back to cake, I'll totally have more sugar then both of you >:c


----------



## Corto (Mar 27, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Oh god.
> http://img101.imageshack.us/f/onosn.jpg/


 
It's like political cartoons, only this makes sense.
EDIT: And lookithat, already 7 pages with at least 3 pages of nothing but gay jokes and people whining like crybabies. This makes me so proud.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 27, 2011)

Thatch said:


> WE HAVE A LIFTOFF!


 
REACH FOR THE STARS


----------



## Corto (Mar 27, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> REACH FOR THE STARS


 
Is it running on poop as fuel?


Actually that's fitting.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 27, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> REACH FOR THE STARS


 
I would whine about you 1-upping me, but it's awesome D:


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 27, 2011)

Smelge the Scot
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5473966/


----------



## Alstor (Mar 27, 2011)

Smelge said:


> http://i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy292/voidrunners/meatballs.jpg


 That's better than Immelmann could have put it.



ramsay_baggins said:


> Smelge the Scot
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5473966/


 FREEDOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Thatch (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay-inspired comic from FAFchat.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 27, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Fay-inspired comic from FAFchat.


 omg amazing!


----------



## Thatch (Mar 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> omg amazing!


 
I actually realised that I forgot the chair in the last position... Edited it :V


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 27, 2011)

will someone please explain to me what these threads are


----------



## Thatch (Mar 27, 2011)

Guys, wrong thread for this crap :V


----------



## Monster. (Mar 27, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I asked a question and nobody helped me so im upset


This thread is for comics inspired by lulz and drama for others to laugh at shamelessly. You should make a comic and join in on the fun, Clayton. :3c


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 27, 2011)

Gaz said:


> This thread is for comics inspired by lulz and drama for others to laugh at shamelessly. You should make a comic and join in on the fun, Clayton. :3c


So i can make comic pics making fun of people and it will be not against the rules?!?!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 27, 2011)

Clayton said:


> So i can make comic pics making fun of people and it will be not against the rules?!?!


 
Pretty much. Just don't be _too_ extreme.


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2011)

Clayton said:


> So i can make comic pics making fun of people and it will be not against the rules?!?!


 Please look at- I think FaF adventures six. I made fun of both Cyanide and HK in one strip. ;D


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Pretty much. Just don't be _too_ extreme.


 
Good im going to draw a sec picture of me and you, gibs



Leybun said:


> Please look at- I think FaF adventures six. I made fun of both Cyanide and HK in one strip. ;D


 
i saw 
i might aprtake


----------



## Monster. (Mar 27, 2011)

Clayton said:


> So i can make comic pics making fun of people and it will be not against the rules?!?!


As long as you're just teasing and poking fun, not blatantly insulting someone, I think. This thread is for fun, not to start up drama.


----------



## Icky (Mar 27, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Pretty much. Just don't be _too_ extreme.


 
_X-TREME COMIX YEAHHHHHHHH_


----------



## Mentova (Mar 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> _X-TREME COMIX YEAHHHHHHHH_


 OOOOOO YEAH XTREME FAF BROTHER


----------



## Ley (Mar 27, 2011)

Icky said:


> _X-TREME COMIX YEAHHHHHHHH_


 
YEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2011)

Clayton said:


> So i can make comic pics making fun of people and it will be not against the rules?!?!


 
oh god, that would make for some easy material on me D:>

lol leybun, I was up ALL night drawing, but I got so pissed off, I decided screw it. I'll leave the drawing to you guys |:\


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 27, 2011)

Gyaaaah! I just fixed my fuckup in six, added H&K's markings ;_;
Here's a link to the updated pic, could you replace it for me Ley? D:


----------



## Milo (Mar 27, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Gyaaaah! I just fixed my fuckup in six, added H&K's markings ;_;
> Here's a link to the updated pic, could you replace it for me Ley? D:


 
aha cy wears the pants

awesome


----------



## Aleu (Mar 27, 2011)

Gaz said:


> As long as you're just teasing and poking fun, not blatantly insulting someone, I think. This thread is for fun, not to start up drama.


 Even if you are just teasing, people still will report it for drama bawww :V


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 27, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Even if you are just teasing, people still will report it for drama bawww :V


 
Fuck those guys

(I found a pencil)


----------



## Thatch (Mar 27, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Fuck those guys


 
Seriously, though. There's only one way of ridding of them.


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 27, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Fuck those guys
> 
> (I found a pencil)


 
I'm going to guess that too some period of time to draw. =o Also, what happened with xipoid? I have no idea what went on.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 27, 2011)

ShadowEon said:


> Also, what happened with xipoid? I have no idea what went on.


 
This.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 27, 2011)

I, uhh, wasn't me.

Trufax.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 27, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I, uhh, wasn't me.
> 
> Trufax.


 Can that actually happen?


----------



## Xenke (Mar 27, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Can that actually happen?


 
I exaggerate, just a little.

If the hole was smaller, though, yes.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 28, 2011)

Inspired By Fay V.

I had my own little "Realization" today >.<


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 28, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Inspired By Fay V.
> 
> I had my own little "Realization" today >.<


 Stereotypes... UNITE! I'm a stereotypical maori even though I have more german in me. I still get called a maori ****** here though.


----------



## Corto (Mar 28, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Inspired By Fay V.
> 
> I had my own little "Realization" today >.<


 
Hell son, what kind of stereotype is that?


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> Hell son, what kind of stereotype is that?


 
He's a negro


----------



## Corto (Mar 28, 2011)

Wait a second, I leave the God damned staff for one week and THIS happens? Next you'll tell me they're gonna be allowing sodomites.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> Wait a second, I leave the God damned staff for one week and THIS happens? Next you'll tell me they're gonna be allowing sodomites.


 I see whatchu did thur. :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> Wait a second, I leave the God damned staff for one week and THIS happens? Next you'll tell me they're gonna be allowing sodomites.


 
It took me a minute, but I see it now, what you did there. I FUCKING SEE IT...

:V


----------



## Corto (Mar 28, 2011)

Shit, you people are good. Not even I see it.


----------



## Azure (Mar 28, 2011)

Kool-Aid is still delicious though. Can't white people like Kool-Aid?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 28, 2011)

New Comic on Deck. This One's called "RP'er's Lament"  First Comic is called "Heat Logic"

Page one
http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/2868/picture091v.jpg

Transcriptage

Fox: Hi... I'm a vixen that's just gone into heat. Want to have some fun?
Me: Why?

Page two
http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/5726/picture092y.jpg

Transcriptage

Fox: What do you mean "Why"?
Me: I mean why!? Why would you just randomly go into something? Why would it happen only when I'm here? It makes no Sense.

Page three
http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/6492/picture093gb.jpg

Transcriptage

Fox: OH! 'cause that's just how it works. Silly :3
Me: Get. The. Hell. Out.
*

Based on an actual conversation.*


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 28, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Stereotypes... UNITE! I'm a stereotypical maori even though I have more german in me. I still get called a maori ****** here though.


 
Personally, I doubt you're a maori/maori stereotype, especially if you didn't understand the significance of maori tattoos which are big part of their culture.


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> New Comic on Deck. This One's called "RP'er's Lament" First Comic is called "Heat Logic"
> 
> Page one
> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/2868/picture091v.jpg
> ...



I saw that allt he fucking time on .tk. OH I''M IN HEAT, LETS HAVE FUN! PLEASE DISREGARD THAT I CAN HAVE KIDS IF YOU WERE TO PARTAKE IN SAID FUN, BUT THAT'S OKAY! THEY FADE WITH MAGIC.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 28, 2011)

This thread is moving so slowly now. =[


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 28, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is moving so slowly now. =[


 
Quality over quantity my friend


----------



## Thatch (Mar 28, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is moving so slowly now. =[


 
My sentiment exactly.

And just when I actually got the knack of the whole doodling thing :c


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 28, 2011)

yes.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 28, 2011)

What's with some of you guys posting each separate frame as a different image file? Why don't you put the images all next to each other in order like, you know a comic?


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> What's with some of you guys posting each separate frame as a different image file? Why don't you put the images all next to each other in order like, you know a comic?


I don't know how :c


----------



## Aleu (Mar 28, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> What's with some of you guys posting each separate frame as a different image file? Why don't you put the images all next to each other in order like, you know a comic?


 Well, my scanner died and I could only take pictures with a webcam. Dunno about anyone else though.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

this is dead but cute things may resuscitate


----------



## Icky (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> this is dead but cute things may resuscitate


 
i drew a comic about saving the thread with a defibrillator titled "funny shit"

but i realized it was shit and threw it away :C

this is still impossibly cute


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Personally, I doubt you're a maori/maori stereotype, especially if you didn't understand the significance of maori tattoos which are big part of their culture.


But if he says he's a stereotype he'll belong with the cool kids. it won't be boring or forced at all. 



Icky said:


> i drew a comic about saving the thread with a defibrillator titled "funny shit"
> 
> but i realized it was shit and threw it away :C
> 
> this is still impossibly cute


 draw it anyway!

thanks


----------



## Thatch (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> this is dead but cute things may resuscitate


 
It is cute.

Not gay enough, though :V


----------



## Tycho (Mar 29, 2011)

Thatch said:


> It is cute.
> 
> Not gay enough, though :V


 
Don't listen to this man, it's adorably gay


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> this is dead but cute things may resuscitate


 
OMG this is so cute! D:


----------



## Thatch (Mar 29, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Don't listen to this man, it's adorably gay


 
No, this is :V (slightly nsfw)


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is moving so slowly now. =[


 I will fix it later with burds for Icky


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

POOL'S CLOSED


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> POOL'S CLOSED


 i lolled, also, pretty birdies!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> POOL'S CLOSED


 I HATE BIRDS. >=[


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> i lolled, also, pretty birdies!


 I have to draw a picture of a shitton of birds in a two point perspective unrealistic structure. Be prepared to see more bird sketches. Also I hate drawing structures and buidling. FML


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's a mini-comic-ish thing about my time on FA looking at art uploads that are just people's screen-caps of their computer screens.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Here's a mini-comic-ish thing about my time on FA looking at art uploads that are just people's screen-caps of their computer screens.


 Hooooly shit.

This reminds me of that picture where the girl is trying to act "sexy" but there is a giant turd in the toilet behind her.


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hooooly shit.
> 
> This reminds me of that picture where the girl is trying to act "sexy" but there is a giant turd in the toilet behind her.


 Yep. 
For those of you who don't know gdane he posted a screencap of Lulz.net being down, and lulz.net is like furry /b/ that mocks him for his dogfuckery and he continues to say that he doesn't fuck dogs and isn't into animals. But this screen cap and his bookmarked tabs proved otherwise. Oh sweet delicious irony.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 29, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hooooly shit.
> 
> This reminds me of that picture where the girl is trying to act "sexy" but there is a giant turd in the toilet behind her.


 
Only the turd is less disgusting.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Yep.
> For those of you who don't know gdane he posted a screencap of Lulz.net being down, and lulz.net is like furry /b/ that mocks him for his dogfuckery and he continues to say that he doesn't fuck dogs and isn't into animals. But this screen cap and his bookmarked tabs proved otherwise. Oh sweet delicious irony.


 It's like what if I took a screencap of my browser with lots of gay furry porn open in different tabs!


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's like what if I took a screencap of my browser with lots of gay furry porn open in different tabs!


 Yep. Totally not gay though.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Yep. Totally not gay though.


 Oh of course not.

I'm the straightest dude on this forum duh.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 29, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's like what if I took a screencap of my browser with lots of gay furry porn open in different tabs!


 
I told you you'd slip up eventually, yet you still deny it and it's sooo adorable.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Here's a mini-comic-ish thing about my time on FA looking at art uploads that are just people's screen-caps of their computer screens.


 
what a fucking retard

I don't suppose anyone on FA had the presence of mind to throw this fucktard out of FA


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> I told you you'd slip up eventually, yet you still deny it and it's sooo adorable.


 But I've never done that. :V


----------



## Deo (Mar 29, 2011)

Tycho said:


> what a fucking retard
> 
> I don't suppose anyone on FA had the presence of mind to throw this fucktard out of FA


 Nope.


----------



## Wolven Bruh (Mar 29, 2011)

8-bit said:


> I don't know how :c


 Copy and paste?


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

We should have an Idiots of FA witch hunt thread. Nobody else is going to do it.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 29, 2011)

Azure said:


> We should have an Idiots of FA witch hunt thread. Nobody else is going to do it.


 
_All_ of them?


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> _All_ of them?


Not all, just the worst. Fuck, that could be lots of people.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 29, 2011)

Azure said:


> Not all, just the worst. Fuck, that could be lots of people.


 
Well, we could beat the previous thread's postcount. That's a nice goal.


----------



## Alstor (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Yep.
> For those of you who don't know gdane he posted a screencap of Lulz.net being down, and lulz.net is like furry /b/ that mocks him for his dogfuckery and he continues to say that he doesn't fuck dogs and isn't into animals. But this screen cap and his bookmarked tabs proved otherwise. Oh sweet delicious irony.


 I remember seeing that one pic. Who does he think he's fooling now?


----------



## Corto (Mar 29, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh of course not.
> 
> I'm the straightest dude on this forum duh.


 
Nopes, that's my title.


----------



## Ley (Mar 29, 2011)

:C Guys I'm so sorry I'm letting the thread die.

I've got a crapload of comics to load up and I can't.. scanner keeps crappin' out on me


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

Leybun said:


> :C Guys I'm so sorry I'm letting the thread die.
> 
> I've got a crapload of comics to load up and I can't.. scanner keeps crappin' out on me


 smack it and call it a bitch


----------



## Ley (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> smack it and call it a bitch


 
I did but it demanded its money back!


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 29, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I did but it demanded its money back!


 
Well I guess if you've tried yelling at it, and you've tried hitting it, then there's probably nothing else that can be done.


You don't have a digital camera? Combine that with an art program for a bit of formatting, and it works fine too.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 29, 2011)

Leybun said:


> I did but it demanded its money back!


 
Punch it in the tits.


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

I throw all my non compliant electronics out the window and tell them I'm calling my lawyer. Really, I call home depot to order new windows


----------



## Thatch (Mar 29, 2011)

Azure said:


> Really, I call home depot to order new windows


 
Why not open them first? They fly further that way, and less collateral damage D:


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Why not open them first? They fly further that way, and less collateral damage D:


Because the sound of breaking glass is orgasmic.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 29, 2011)

Azure said:


> Because the sound of breaking glass is orgasmic.


 
I'll take your word for it. I have shutters on on side and a balcony on the other, so it's pointless to try for me.


----------



## Corto (Mar 29, 2011)

Punch it the neck why asking it why it never loved you.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 29, 2011)

This is what happened to me when I got home today.

EDIT: Wow. Fuck you photobucket. Making shit so small you can't read it.

... 

Well actually you still can. Sorta. I don't think it gets any more unfunny because of the smallness.


----------



## Icky (Mar 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> POOL'S CLOSED


 
I would not. 

...there aren't enough of us to run a site :c

also <3333


----------



## Ley (Mar 29, 2011)

SO~

Expect huge ass sketch dump involving at least all of you guys in the next 30 minutes.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 29, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> This is what happened to me when I got home today.


 
That's what you get for browsing The Den.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 29, 2011)

Thatch said:


> That's what you get for browsing The Den.


 
I know. It's just... 

I...

I was bored. We all do stupids stupid stuff when we're bored, right? ;.;


----------



## Icky (Mar 29, 2011)

Leybun said:


> SO~
> 
> Expect huge ass sketch dump involving at least all of you guys in the next 30 minutes.


 
Aww yeah <3


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 29, 2011)

This thread is for gays (placemark)


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 29, 2011)

The suspense is killing me. ;.;


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2011)

They be loading, now.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2011)

Leybun said:


> They be loading, now.


 That was a total buzzkill. I got so excited when I saw your name as the last poster. D:


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2011)

Payback
 Evil traps (I suck at drawingbutts) 
 Mugshot thread
 FaF is right 1


----------



## Tycho (Mar 30, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Payback
> Evil traps (I suck at drawingbutts)
> Mugshot thread
> FaF is right 1


 
<3 traps.  Evil is good.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Payback


Oh god =[


> Evil traps (I suck at drawingbutts)


Who was the person falling for the trap? :V


> Mugshot thread


This is so true.


> FaF is right 1


lol


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2011)

Tycho said:


> <3 traps.  Evil is good.


 
It is bad. There was such an awesome trap at school today.. I was so sad. :c


----------



## Fay V (Mar 30, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Payback
> Evil traps (I suck at drawingbutts)
> Mugshot thread
> FaF is right 1


 those are so great. I love the new FaF mascot.


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh god =[
> _*Who was the person falling for the trap? :V*_
> This is so true.
> lol


 
Mr. Generic Furry Male


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 30, 2011)

Leybun said:


> It is bad. There was such an awesome trap at school today.. I was so sad. :c


 
Wait... what?


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> those are so great. I love the new FaF mascot.


 
His name is Ted. :3c


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 30, 2011)

Leybun said:


> It is bad. There was such an awesome trap at school today.. I was so sad. :c


 
so jelly :C


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Wait... what?


 
Guy named Gary went full trap mode.. and I thought 'she' was hot, but I didn't do anything.. but eh, thoughts be thoughts.. and then 'she' bent down, and one guy actually physically recoiled and fell offof his desk. The know all bulge. 

Kinda bummed, tbh.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 30, 2011)

Leybun said:


> Guy named Gary went full trap mode.. and I thought 'she' was hot, but I didn't do anything.. but eh, thoughts be thoughts.. and then 'she' bent down, and one guy actually physically recoiled and fell offof his desk. The know all bulge.
> 
> Kinda bummed, tbh.


 Where the hell do you go to school!?


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Where the hell do you go to school!?


 
Ghetto Franklin, in Texas.


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh yes. FAF is definitely an angry goat.
Hooves for stomping and horns for goring.


















And oh-exploitables....
http://www.mediabistro.com/fishbowldc/files/original/billing_goat_head_illustrated.jpg
http://wiki.farmvillefeed.com/images/e/e6/SaanensGoat.png


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> Oh yes. FAF is definitely an angry goat.
> Hooves for stomping and horns for goring.
> 
> 
> ...


 

...

Can I borrow that first one? I really want to make it my sig. :v


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> Can I borrow that first one? I really want to make it my sig. :v


 Use any of them. The FAF Goat is for everyone.


----------



## Deo (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2011)

Deo said:


>


 
Make a FAF Seal of Disapproval; it'll get more use.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 30, 2011)

Stop making me fuck around with proxies :c


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 30, 2011)

The second one should be our banner on the site.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> Oh yes. FAF is definitely an angry goat.
> Hooves for stomping and horns for goring.


 
And bites when mildly annoyed.


----------



## Jw (Mar 30, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/95716-Red-line-Body-Critique-needed

Enjoy the mayhem if you want. 

I need to contribute to this thread sometime soon. I'll repost my latest scanned sketches for the StarFAF thing.
http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/jwmcd2/03_28_0.jpg?t=1301511110


----------



## Icky (Mar 30, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/95716-Red-line-Body-Critique-needed
> 
> Enjoy the mayhem if you want.


 
I think I love you for this <3


----------



## Wolven Bruh (Mar 30, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/95716-Red-line-Body-Critique-needed
> 
> Enjoy the mayhem if you want.
> 
> ...


 Man, I'm sorry you had to put up with that. You give very good critiques and deserve a lot more respect for it.


----------



## Ley (Mar 30, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/95716-Red-line-Body-Critique-needed
> 
> Enjoy the mayhem if you want.
> 
> ...




What the hell, man. 

I went for a critique and you gave me a great one, what the heck is his/her problem?! >:I 

I even freakin' bookmarked the pages.


----------



## Jw (Mar 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> I think I love you for this <3


I think I love you for loving me for this. Wait... what?



Wolven Bird said:


> Man, I'm sorry you had to put up with that. You give very good critiques and deserve a lot more respect for it.





Ley said:


> What the hell, man.
> 
> I went for a critique and you gave me a great one, what the heck is his/her problem?! >:I
> 
> I even freakin' bookmarked the pages.


 I wasn't looking for hugbox (though thanks for it), but I wanted to hopefully let you enjoy my RAEG. You guys rubbed off on me it seems. Lucky person happened to be the last one to cross me without me saying anything, haha.

Don't know what it's problem is anyway. Thanks again to all of you guys and the this'ers


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 30, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/95716-Red-line-Body-Critique-needed
> 
> Enjoy the mayhem if you want.
> 
> ...


 

Dood, you deserve a medal for that. seriously.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 31, 2011)

This took longer than I thought

Used the redlines yo


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 31, 2011)

and now this Thread is about J-Dub's reaction :V



Edit!: Also. I got bored and drew this :3


----------



## Jw (Mar 31, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> and now this Thread is about J-Dub's reaction :V


YES IT IS. 

It wasn't _quite_ like that though. It was like I read it. Then I re-read it. Then I thought "That little bitch just earned a ticket on the PAIN TRAIN". Yes, my literal thought. Then I said  "O Here go hell come". 
Still, I lolled. Thanks 



Fay V said:


> This took longer than I thought
> 
> Used the redlines yo


 
Geez. SO INTENSE. Verry nice. Might need to be my avatar...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Edit!: Also. I got bored and drew this :3


 dawww. :3


----------



## Ley (Mar 31, 2011)

Gaiz.

From that other thread, I forgot which it was

but this is  Clayton. . I shit you not, he said he'd have a shotgun and then I imagined cats on his shoulders like WAR SHOULDER PADS OF RIGHTEOUS FURY.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 31, 2011)

Ley said:


> Gaiz.
> 
> From that other thread, I forgot which it was
> 
> but this is  Clayton. . I shit you not, he said he'd have a shotgun and then I imagined cats on his shoulders like WAR SHOULDER PADS OF RIGHTEOUS FURY.


 I FUCKING LOL'D
_AGAIN_
NEVER STOP, LEY
NEVER.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 1, 2011)

working on a comic now! just for today :3


----------



## Fay V (Apr 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> Gaiz.
> 
> From that other thread, I forgot which it was
> 
> but this is  Clayton. . I shit you not, he said he'd have a shotgun and then I imagined cats on his shoulders like WAR SHOULDER PADS OF RIGHTEOUS FURY.



he looks like this guy

also, Ley, y u no put my in FAF adventure strip. I just realized I was left out


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 1, 2011)

up to 6 pages now @.@


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 1, 2011)

Tiltle
http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/4848/picture096f.jpg
Me: Oh Hey... April 1st

Page one
http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/3523/picture097b.jpg

Page two
http://img858.imageshack.us/img858/3002/picture098c.jpg

Page Three
http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/6053/picture099t.jpg

Page Four
http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/3164/picture100pg.jpg

Fay: You Could do a "Meet the New Fag" for today

Me & Ley: FAY!?

Page Five
http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/6018/picture101r.jpg

Ley: I think this style is better for today's comic

Me: How Are you guys doing that?

Fay: Ok... But that doesn't solve what the comic is going to be about!




More to come later, when my hand stops barking at me @.@


----------



## Fay V (Apr 1, 2011)

I..I dont get it...


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 1, 2011)

Like I said. More to come. just not right now. Hand cramping. This thing is gonna be at least.. 15. 20 pages I think o.o


----------



## Fay V (Apr 1, 2011)

daayum


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 1, 2011)

You need to find a way to put them in some format that doesn't require you to view them one-at-a-time...


----------



## Ley (Apr 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> he looks like this guy
> 
> also, Ley, y u no put my in FAF adventure strip. I just realized I was left out


 
Humon. <3

Anyways, I haven't updated the ops with anyones comics- will be doing so tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Corto (Apr 1, 2011)

Kiru old son, want a piece of advice? When taking your pictures try to get one as clear as possible of each drawing, not a lot of characters or a whole "comic strip" at once. Upload them wherever and PM me the links, I'll try to help you ink them or at least arrange them. Because honestly they're a pain in the ass to read right now. 

_Corto being friendly as an April Fools joke, or trying desperately to remain relevant? Your answer to this pressing question tomorrow once I sober up._


----------



## Thatch (Apr 1, 2011)

Gibby's April Fool's stunt should be chronicaled :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 1, 2011)

And now... The epic conclusion to the comic started today!

Happy April 1st everyone :V

P.S. Found an inking pen


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 2, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> And now... The epic conclusion to the comic started today!
> 
> Happy April 1st everyone :V
> 
> P.S. Found an inking pen



You suck.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 2, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> And now... The epic conclusion to the comic started today!
> 
> Happy April 1st everyone :V
> 
> P.S. Found an inking pen


 
It wasn't april fool's here anymore. I feel scammed.


----------



## Corto (Apr 3, 2011)

How is that related to anything.


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2011)

Wolven Bird said:


> Ahahaha, looks like we have another raeg thread in the making.
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/96115-Dear-FAF


 
I am drawing furiously.


----------



## Carta (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh, _that_ way.


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2011)

Point of view is everything.


----------



## Milo (Apr 3, 2011)

wait, DAMMIT, I need to draw a comic... I keep procrastinating :C


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 3, 2011)

Ley said:


> Point of view is everything.


 
Sums it up pretty well, I'd say! I wouldn't say FAFers are raging at newfags. They're just _tired._


----------



## Wolven Bruh (Apr 3, 2011)

Ley said:


> Point of view is everything.


That's amazing. x3 
Looks like the thread's been deleted.

EDIT: I may make one of these sometime, depending on how much free time I have.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 3, 2011)

Ley said:


> Point of view is everything.


 
FantÃ¡stico y cierto, Ley. 

But why is FAF a goat?


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> FantÃ¡stico y cierto, Ley.
> 
> But why is FAF a goat?


 
At first I made it a cat-goat. Or rather, a cat with horns. But then people thought it was a goat.

Anyways, Goats are one of the meanest and most stubborn animals on a farm. I have the scars to prove it. : x


----------



## Milo (Apr 3, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> FantÃ¡stico y cierto, Ley.
> 
> But why is FAF a goat?


 
the secret ORIGINAL mascot that nobody knows about


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 3, 2011)

im drawing a pic for my faf purriends....


----------



## Fay V (Apr 3, 2011)

Ley is faster than me. and it died.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 3, 2011)

me and my three babitas ^w^
Gibby, Gatode and paul
purrrr!!


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Ley is faster than me. and it died.


 
I'm sorry. :c


----------



## Fay V (Apr 3, 2011)

Ley said:


> I'm sorry. :c


 nah yours is funnier


----------



## Ley (Apr 3, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Gibby's April Fool's stunt should be chronicaled :V


 
'how do you draw this shit, I have no idea'

I think that got me to laugh harder than anythigng.


----------



## Jw (Apr 3, 2011)

HEY GUISE I JUST STARTED ON DRAWING THE BIG PAPER VERSION OF STARFAF.
Bout damn time.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> nah yours is funnier



It is, but yours is still good Fay :3


----------



## Carta (Apr 3, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> HEY GUISE I JUST STARTED ON DRAWING THE BIG PAPER VERSION OF STARFAF.
> Bout damn time.


 
Can I be a stormtrooper?


----------



## Jw (Apr 3, 2011)

Carta said:


> Can I be a stormtrooper?


 
Oh sure just give me

HEY WAIT A MINUTE. Who are you?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 4, 2011)

He _almost_ got you there.


----------



## Ley (Apr 4, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/23083-Carta

http://forums.furaffinity.net/members/14754-Corto

wat.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 4, 2011)

Corto's alt account.

Old news.

Moving on.


----------



## Ley (Apr 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Corto's alt account.
> 
> Old news.
> 
> Moving on.


 
Hell I didn't know. Though it's good drawing material. Will upload after prison school.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 4, 2011)

Carta said:


> Can I be a stormtrooper?


 I've got the droids _you're_ lookin' for right ~here~~~~~~


----------



## Tycho (Apr 4, 2011)

Carta said:


> Can I be a stormtrooper?


 
Why would you want to be a stormtrooper? They were horrible shots, their armor did nothing and they got beat up by mutant teddy bears.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 4, 2011)

Ley said:


> 'how do you draw this shit, I have no idea'
> 
> I think that got me to laugh harder than anythigng.


 
I honestly don't. It looked like a retared dragon to me all the time. I just gave up and left it as is.
Goddamn scalies.

And guys, why did you have to start having fun again just after my internet went out.


----------



## Jw (Apr 4, 2011)

OH YOU. 

I thought maybe Carta was the transvestite name for Corto anyway. Kind how Spanish does all the vowel switching and...
just ignore that.

WAIT, you're already Darth Vader. *kicks in the shin*


----------



## Thatch (Apr 4, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> transvestite name for Corto
> 
> WAIT, you're already Darth Vader. *kicks in the shin*


 
But female stormtroopers are the shit.


----------



## Jw (Apr 4, 2011)

Thatch said:


> But female stormtroopers are the shit.


 *opens link*
Yeah but skimpy armor would make you--
OH HELLO


----------



## Ley (Apr 4, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> *opens link*
> Yeah but skimpy armor would make you--
> OH HELLO


 
Hi?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 4, 2011)

Ley said:


> Hi?


 
Draw yourself in skimpy stormtrooper armour, then we'll talk :V


----------



## Carta (Apr 4, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> I thought maybe Carta was the transvestite name for Corto anyway. Kind how Spanish does all the vowel switching and...
> just ignore that.


 
No way. It's just an account I made once to make a joke while closing a thread, kept because I could, and use now because I want. The nick was just random.


----------



## Ley (Apr 5, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Draw yourself in skimpy stormtrooper armour, then we'll talk :V


 
I..don't think I get what's goin' on here.


----------



## Jw (Apr 5, 2011)

Carta said:


> No way. It's just an account I made once to make a joke while closing a thread, kept because I could, and use now because I want. The nick was just random.


 
Thank goodness. I was worried about how Darth Vader would look FABULOUS.



Ley said:


> I..don't think I get what's goin' on here.


 
Maybe not. Or maybe you're playing hard to get :V


----------



## Thatch (Apr 5, 2011)

GODDAMN STUDYING, IT ALWAYS DOES THAT!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2011)

This thread needs more comics.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread needs more comics.


 
Then draw some, instead of whining >:c

Or whine through a comic.


----------



## Ley (Apr 5, 2011)

FaF Random Dance Party 

I couldn't think of anything.. all the ideas I want to do, I'm afraid of bothering people with how stupid some of my ideas are..


----------



## Icky (Apr 5, 2011)

Ley said:


> FaF Random Dance Party
> 
> I couldn't think of anything.. all the ideas I want to do, I'm afraid of bothering people with how stupid some of my ideas are..


 
Ahaha, that is exactly how I dance.

You should do them anyway if you want! We love dumb ideas.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 5, 2011)

is that me in the tie?


----------



## Carta (Apr 5, 2011)

Is that me in a drag?


----------



## Monster. (Apr 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> is that me in the tie?


That's Bando.



Carta said:


> Is that me in a drag?


Yes. Nice boots, brah.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 5, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> *opens link*
> Yeah but skimpy armor would make you--
> OH HELLO


 
the armor does nothing anyway.


----------



## Jw (Apr 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> the armor does nothing anyway.


 
True, true.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello?


----------



## Deo (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Thatch (Apr 8, 2011)

Deo said:


>


 
Honestly.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 8, 2011)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v669/W4W/Vbawwwnofrenz.png

My handwriting is so shitty.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v669/W4W/Vbawwwnofrenz.png
> 
> My handwriting is so shitty.


 
What? It's pretty legible. Wait until you see my handwriting.

Also, that's pretty true.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Apr 9, 2011)

EDIT: Nevermind what I said.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 9, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> It's fun to pour salt in wounds by mixing together two people who hate each other. So I think I found an unlikely pair for making out.
> 
> NSFW NSFW: http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b396/folgrimeo/rukhdeo.jpg


 Holy shit I laughed so hard. 

Hero.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 9, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> It's fun to pour salt in wounds by mixing together two people who hate each other. So I think I found an unlikely pair for making out.
> 
> NSFW NSFW: http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b396/folgrimeo/rukhdeo.jpg


 
Good grief... 

*puts on nuclear test goggles*


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 9, 2011)

By the way, I saved that so that we'll never forget it.


----------



## Ley (Apr 9, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> It's fun to pour salt in wounds by mixing together two people who hate each other. So I think I found an unlikely pair for making out.
> 
> NSFW NSFW: http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b396/folgrimeo/rukhdeo.jpg


 
You are going to be eaten.


----------



## Ley (Apr 9, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Hello?


 
It's not like I'm gonna spit out a drawing every day, broski. :U


----------



## Folgrimeo (Apr 9, 2011)

Ley said:


> You are going to be eaten.


I actually drew that but left it out of the pic.
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b396/folgrimeo/deoreaction.jpg


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> It's fun to pour salt in wounds by mixing together two people who hate each other. So I think I found an unlikely pair for making out.
> 
> NSFW NSFW: http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b396/folgrimeo/rukhdeo.jpg


 *fapfapfapfapfapfapfap*


----------



## Fay V (Apr 9, 2011)

fay had an adventure

also this 

yeah that's what my notes look like


----------



## Jw (Apr 9, 2011)

Fay V said:


> fay had an adventure
> 
> also this
> 
> yeah that's what my notes look like


 Lol Vanilla Coke. I see that every once in a while and start to drool. And I'm not even a big soda fan. 

You should see my presentation notes though. sometimes more pictures than words. It's hilarious.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 9, 2011)

Ley said:


> It's not like I'm gonna spit out a drawing every day, broski. :U


 
But others can! D:


----------



## Ley (Apr 9, 2011)

Thatch said:


> But others can! D:


 
That's because the majority of them are actually funny :U I can't think of anything funny that isn't lolwut.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 9, 2011)

Fay V said:


> fay had an adventure
> 
> also this
> 
> yeah that's what my notes look like


 
Better than my notes :v


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm going to get disowned as a friend by all of you for this, but vanilla coke is so over rated.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm going to get disowned as a friend by all of you for this, but vanilla coke is so over rated.


 
What's vanilla coke?


----------



## Aden (Apr 9, 2011)

Thatch said:


> What's vanilla coke?


 
Coca-Cola with vanilla flavor mixed in.

I think it's fucking fantastic...for the first three gulps. Then it just starts to taste like regular coke unless you take a break.


----------



## Jw (Apr 9, 2011)

Aden said:


> Coca-Cola with vanilla flavor mixed in.
> 
> I think it's fucking fantastic...for the first three gulps. Then it just starts to taste like regular coke unless you take a break.


Yup. I can make it last all day that way though.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 9, 2011)

Apparently HK's nightmare.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh god why


----------



## Alstor (Apr 9, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Apparently HK's nightmare.


 H&K hates lipstick collections?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 9, 2011)

Alstor said:


> H&K hates lipstick collections?


 
IT'S MY STYLE!


----------



## Folgrimeo (Apr 10, 2011)

A day in the life of FAF.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 10, 2011)

Lay and the fly, artist's impression.


----------



## Pine (Apr 10, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> A day in the life of FAF.


 
and not a single fuck was given that day...


----------



## Fay V (Apr 10, 2011)

the regulars are my minions? FUCK YEAH!


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 10, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> A day in the life of FAF.


 
Why do Dragoneer, Fender and Rednef appear to be leading the charge?

That's not how it works.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Apr 10, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Why do Dragoneer, Fender and Rednef appear to be leading the charge?
> 
> That's not how it works.


Because I was a moron and didn't know any popufurs on FAF, so I went for who I did vaguely know... on FA which is separate.

Don't attribute to idiocy what can be attributed to laziness.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 10, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> Because I was a moron and didn't know any popufurs on FAF, so I went for who I did vaguely know... on FA which is separate.
> 
> Don't attribute to idiocy what can be attributed to laziness.


 
I was attributing it more to ignorance than idiocy, but I'll accept laziness too


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 10, 2011)

So this thread if for drawing people for no reason
Because if it is then I did LizardKing doodles
http://i.imgur.com/qtVYl.png


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> So this thread if for drawing people for no reason
> Because if it is then I did LizardKing doodles
> http://i.imgur.com/qtVYl.png


 
Awesome

Also they're making me some porno


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 10, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Awesome
> 
> Also they're making me some porno


 
http://i.imgur.com/plMjh.png


----------



## Thatch (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> So this thread if for drawing people for no reason
> Because if it is then I did LizardKing doodles
> http://i.imgur.com/qtVYl.png


 
LizardKing boss is the best boss.


Whip me more, master.


----------



## Ley (Apr 10, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Lay and the fly, artist's impression.


 
I love this


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> http://i.imgur.com/plMjh.png


 
Robot tits? In _my_ porn?

THROW HIM IN THE SNAKE PIT!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 10, 2011)

Still love the comic you did of me Ley- Every time I look at my vacuum now I see "LOL ELEPHANT" and giggle.


----------



## Ley (Apr 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Still love the comic you did of me Ley- Every time I look at my vacuum now I see "LOL ELEPHANT" and giggle.


 
XD


----------



## Thatch (Apr 10, 2011)

What happened in R&R today, basically.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 10, 2011)

Thatch said:


> What happened in R&R today, basically.


 
Hahaha. I lol'd.

I hope I didn't wake up my housemates.


----------



## Jw (Apr 10, 2011)

This is why I'm a lazy ass and you don't have a finished massive picture yet

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5555612
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5556112

might make a series of HNNNG faces... AFTER I FINISH THIS HOLY SHIT 23 character pile-up I'm crying over :V

(animating these with some jittery eyes would totally make them work)


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 10, 2011)

Inb4 "Jizz in my pants" video link


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 10, 2011)

I drew a tiny tiny david that took way longer to draw than it should have
I want to draw more tiny tiny people so you should like, suggest me who to draw or something


----------



## Jw (Apr 10, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Inb4 "Jizz in my pants" video link


 lol, yeah, that's to be expected. 
Whole thing came from the "Gentlemanly Shenanigans" TC room. I offered to draw some speedpics, gibby wanted one
G:"hey, make me one"
J: "what do you want"
G: "make is awesomegasm"
J: "ORSUMGASM IT IS"
J: *draws hnng face*


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I drew a tiny tiny david that took way longer to draw than it should have
> I want to draw more tiny tiny people so you should like, suggest me who to draw or something


 
THE BEST <3


----------



## Icky (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I drew a tiny tiny david that took way longer to draw than it should have
> I want to draw more tiny tiny people so you should like, suggest me who to draw or something


 D'awww

draw everyone


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2011)

Icky said:


> D'awww
> 
> draw everyone


 Except Cy. :V


----------



## Fay V (Apr 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Except Cy. :V


 let it die


----------



## Thatch (Apr 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> let it die


 
Euthanise :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 10, 2011)

Lizard King
http://i.imgur.com/th4td.png

Lizard King + Party Hat Crown
http://i.imgur.com/shqyC.png

(also who is cy)


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 10, 2011)

xD


----------



## Icky (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Lizard King
> http://i.imgur.com/th4td.png
> 
> Lizard King + Party Hat Crown
> ...


 
Oh god, party hats. Why do I remember those D:

Cy is Cyanide_Tiger.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Lizard King
> http://i.imgur.com/th4td.png
> 
> Lizard King + Party Hat Crown
> ...


 
By picturing two members now, you've signed a contract to keep delivering. :V


----------



## Jw (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Lizard King
> http://i.imgur.com/th4td.png
> 
> Lizard King + Party Hat Crown
> ...


 
You need to run from this thread. Run now, run hard, run fast. I was stupid enough to take on StarWars fan art. don't make the same mistake as me :V 
your pics are incredibly dawwtastic though.




Thatch said:


> By picturing two members now, you've signed a contract to keep delivering. :V


 
SEE WHAT DID I TELL YOU? RUN! :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 10, 2011)

Thatch said:


> By picturing two members now, you've signed a contract to keep delivering. :V


 
I just finished H&K
http://i.imgur.com/sqqge.png

Well I thought I'd finished
And then it turns out I missed some deets
So I'll go fix that


----------



## Thatch (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I just finished H&K
> http://i.imgur.com/sqqge.png
> 
> Well I thought I'd finished
> ...


 
Godspeed, brave soldier.


----------



## Icky (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I just finished H&K
> http://i.imgur.com/sqqge.png
> 
> Well I thought I'd finished
> ...


 OOH OOH DRAW ME NEXTT PL0x


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 10, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> You need to run from this thread. Run now, run hard, run fast. I was stupid enough to take on StarWars fan art.


 
Heh heh heh heh... >:3


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 10, 2011)

I think I should stop reading "Cheap Thrills" or I'm gonna end up looking like this

Nice to see the thread's coming back :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I just finished H&K
> http://i.imgur.com/sqqge.png
> 
> Well I thought I'd finished
> ...


 I lol'd. :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 10, 2011)

Icky said:


> OOH OOH DRAW ME NEXTT PL0x


 
Done done done
http://i.imgur.com/E0bpa.png

Also HK edit
http://i.imgur.com/w3IrQ.png


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Done done done
> http://i.imgur.com/E0bpa.png
> 
> Also HK edit
> http://i.imgur.com/w3IrQ.png



I'm curious. Can you draw me too, please?


----------



## Icky (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Done done done
> http://i.imgur.com/E0bpa.png
> 
> Also HK edit
> http://i.imgur.com/w3IrQ.png


 
Ahahaha <3


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 10, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I'm curious. Can you draw me too, please?


 
...

ffffffffffffffff


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 10, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> ffffffffffffffff


 
What, what did I just do?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 10, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I'm curious. Can you draw me too, please?



Only if I manage to do Unsilenced and Fay before I collapse in a heap.
Will do Fay's first though, since I have no idea what Unsilnced looks like. So you and Unsilnced should give me something to work from and I'll maybe do it.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 10, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> ffffffffffffffff


 

the Storm is Coming?


----------



## Xegras (Apr 10, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> ...
> 
> ffffffffffffffff


 
UNSILENCED DRAW ME NAKED BATHING IN A POOL OF LILLIBERRIES!


----------



## Icky (Apr 10, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> What, what did I just do?


 
You were being an annoying art whore, just like everybody was talking about.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Only if I manage to do Unsilenced and Fay before I collapse in a heap.
> Will do Fay's first though, since I have no idea what Unsilnced looks like. So you and Unsilnced should give me something to work from and I'll maybe do it.


 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3643524 <Yo. Thanks for doing all these btw. 

Sorry I don't have a real ref. He's a skunk with a patch over his right eye. Other than that he's never had a very consistent appearance. 

...

Of course, if you'd rather just draw a picture of the cigar-smoking cat with a monocle. =p


EDIT: I want to contribute something to this thread, but I have not a scanner at the moment. Consider this an IOU to the thread.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Only if I manage to do Unsilenced and Fay before I collapse in a heap.
> Will do Fay's first though, since I have no idea what Unsilnced looks like. So you and Unsilnced should give me something to work from and I'll maybe do it.


 
I do not have any references. However, mine is pretty simple, just an anthro version of the species in my avatar with goat horns like these: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1423/916550301_1609fc07d4.jpg except longer vertically and less horizontally.




Icky: Oh true!

It's easy to forget this thread's rules for some reason. But you asked for yours too, so...


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 10, 2011)

Xegras said:


> UNSILENCED DRAW ME NAKED BATHING IN A POOL OF LILLIBERRIES!



I don't even know what those are. ;.; 

:v


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 10, 2011)

Icky said:


> You were being an annoying art whore, just like everybody was talking about.


 
shush, he's just asking directly and that's fine <: the other ones were just random or based on joke asking or this'ing



Unsilenced said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3643524 <Yo. Thanks for doing all these btw.
> 
> Sorry I don't have a real ref. He's a skunk with a patch over his right eye. Other than that he's never had a very consistent appearance.
> 
> ...


 
ty bro
Currently drawing Fay sitting in a box, looking ridiculous


----------



## Fay V (Apr 10, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I'm curious. Can you draw me too, please?


 Have you submitted art to the thread? We have a rule, no art whoring.

also...this made my evening. I get to be in a box


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Have you submitted art to the thread? We have a rule, no art whoring.
> 
> also...this made my evening. I get to be in a box


 
Very well then, I may contribute with something tomorrow (I had been thinking about it for a while, but it was more related to the fandom in general than to the boards).

Also, mind to explain what is artwhoring, specifically?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Have you submitted art to the thread? We have a rule, no art whoring.
> 
> also...this made my evening. I get to be in a box


 
It wasn't always intended to be a box, it's just that the sitting position I put you in kind of looked sitting in a box kind of sitting.
I drew the box around the body, and I didn't want to ruin the decent job I did of the body so it's a _see-through_ box.
How cool is that???


----------



## Fay V (Apr 10, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Very well then, I may contribute with something tomorrow (I had been thinking about it for a while, but it was more related to the fandom in general than to the boards).
> 
> Also, mind to explain what is artwhoring, specifically?


 Going into request threads, shared art threads, art threads in general and asking for your character to be drawn without contributing anything.


----------



## Ley (Apr 10, 2011)

I even have (Read Original Post) on the title thread.

Really?

>:I

Also, ty everyone for contributing once every couple days. <3 I can't keep up


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> It wasn't always intended to be a box, it's just that the sitting position I put you in kind of looked sitting in a box kind of sitting.
> I drew the box around the body, and I didn't want to ruin the decent job I did of the body so it's a _see-through_ box.
> How cool is that???


 Fay is a mime? I never knew.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fay is a mime? I never knew.


 
you should pay more attention


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 10, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Also, mind to explain what is artwhoring, specifically?



Asking for art in a way or place where it is considered rude, or asking for an excessive amount of art. 

If you're wondering what you did, you asked in a place where it is rude. This thread is for random art of other members, not direct requests. If people want to draw you, they will draw you.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, would this drawing count as something for now? Or it has to be directly related to FAF?






I drew it two years ago.

I had tons of things like that in a block, but I don't have it right now.

Edit: Apparently, it does not. Well, I'll make it tomorrow.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 10, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Well, would this drawing count as something for now? Or it has to be directly related to FAF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's not really relevant to the thread, but I like it anyways. :>


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 10, 2011)

Here is fay, ridiculous and in a box
http://i.imgur.com/86iEV.png

also ridiculously large head but that was unintentional
still works though


----------



## Icky (Apr 10, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Well, would this drawing count as something for now? Or it has to be directly related to FAF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toucans and hummingbirds with colorful butterfly and bat wings.

wut.



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Icky: Oh true!
> 
> It's easy to forget this thread's rules for some reason. But you asked for yours too, so...


 
I asked for mine as a joke, I didn't know he actually would make it.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 10, 2011)

Icky said:


> Toucans and hummingbirds with colorful butterfly and bat wings.
> 
> wut.
> 
> ...


 
Both have got butterfly wings. Also, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Here is fay, ridiculous and in a box
> http://i.imgur.com/86iEV.png
> 
> also ridiculously large head but that was unintentional
> still works though


 I made that face when I saw this. I also squeeled


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Here is fay, ridiculous and in a box
> http://i.imgur.com/86iEV.png
> 
> also ridiculously large head but that was unintentional
> still works though


 This is absolutely amazing. 


You people make me wish that I had artistic ability :C


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm glad this thread is getting back on track.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Unsilenced, you are going to LOVE this
http://i.imgur.com/NbZ4a.png


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 11, 2011)

I decided to create a depiction of Jashwa and his love of delicious cinnamon bun icing.


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I decided to create a depiction of Jashwa and his love of delicious cinnamon bun icing.


 
Hey, you need more icing on his face.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 11, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I decided to create a depiction of Jashwa and his love of delicious cinnamon bun icing.


 If only this was around for the thread about my avatar and my love of cinnamon buns :C


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> Hey, you need more icing on his face.


 
You're assuming that I didn't colour his face in.


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> You're assuming that I didn't colour his face in.


 
...oh god, there's icing everywhere D:


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 11, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Hey Unsilenced, you are going to LOVE this
> http://i.imgur.com/NbZ4a.png


 

At first I was like O__O

But then I lol'd :v

I don't even think I "got it," but I still lol'd hard.


----------



## Ley (Apr 11, 2011)

</3 ignored. :V

A lot of these are pretty funny x3


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

Haha Unsilenced you put that in your sig? Awesome. Fay's army is fighting Gaz's for avatar control, but I am the general of the FAF signature army.


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> Haha Unsilenced you put that in your sig? Awesome. Fay's army is fighting Gaz's for avatar control, but I am the general of the FAF signature army.


 
I'm remaining loyal to david <3

Also HRGRHLBHBLRHUBHBUBHRL


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay here's Aris
http://i.imgur.com/3XIQy.png

And now I'm done because it's like 5:18am


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm very sorry for the existence of this piece of anti-funny and lazyness. 

Here's the logic behind every gay furry comic:


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> I'm remaining loyal to david <3
> 
> Also HRGRHLBHBLRHUBHBUBHRL


 
ilu2 bby <3

bird power o/


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2011)

Hateful Bitch: Well, I guess that's what I deserve for the above crime and unintentional artwhoring.


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I'm very sorry for the existence of this piece of anti-funny and lazyness.
> 
> Here's the logic behind every gay furry comic:


I thought it was pretty good :3  



Dyluck said:


> ilu2 bby <3
> 
> bird power o/


 
wonder twin powers activate   o/ \o


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 11, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Hateful Bitch: Well, I guess that's what I deserve for the above crime and unintentional artwhoring.


 
I think you linked me to a goat thing anyway
Even though your species there is a fox or something lol whoops
Why did I have that goat picture tabbed then


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2011)

Icky said:


> I thought it was pretty good :3


 
Really? Thanks, because I had never considered myself as funny.

Edit:
Sooo, what will you do? If you're curious, I was asking for something like a Darwin's Fox faun/satyre.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 11, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Really? Thanks, because I had never considered myself as funny.


 
I thought it was pretty good too tbh


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I'm very sorry for the existence of this piece of anti-funny and lazyness.
> 
> Here's the logic behind every gay furry comic:


 I chuckled.
A GIRL? FUCKNO, FUCKNO, THEY DO NOT EXIST.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> I chuckled.
> A GIRL? FUCKNO, FUCKNO, THEY DO NOT EXIST.


 
It's a myth made up to scare little furfags.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 11, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Really? Thanks, because I had never considered myself as funny.
> 
> Edit:
> Sooo, what will you do? If you're curious, I was asking for something like a Darwin's Fox faun/satyre.


 
I have
no idea what my train of thought was at all
I blame the time

I can give you more awful jokes though if that makes up for it

I wrote a play based during the Irish potato famine
Donald: "Do you have any potatoes, Paddy?"
Paddy: "No"
The End

But really I wont be drawing anything more tonight >: It's kind of very late sooo



edit
owait the goat picture would have been for the horns for the satyreness you wanted?
Guess after the hour or so it stayed in the tab, I'd forgotten what it was for and just assumed you were a goat, despite absolutely everything that said you totally weren't meant to be at all.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> I chuckled.
> A GIRL? FUCKNO, FUCKNO, THEY DO NOT EXIST.



And if they do they're just there to fill space and add "realism".

Hateful Bitch: Don't worry... and that play was cruel X3!


----------



## Xegras (Apr 11, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I don't even know what those are. ;.;
> 
> :v


 
Fiiiiiiiine I'll just stand behiind you naked, staring deeply into the back of your head.


----------



## Carta (Apr 11, 2011)

Man someone closed the totally awesome Social Whatever thread and I didn't even get to give my most important piece of advise: Toothpaste, when and how to use it properly. 

Someone make a comic of that or I'll punch a kitty. Fucking kitties everywhere in my backyard, looks like a pussy Woodstock out there.

Also I'm not art whoring because I'm too good for that.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 11, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Fiiiiiiiine I'll just stand behiind you naked, staring deeply into the back of your head.


 
;.;


----------



## Xegras (Apr 11, 2011)

Someone needs to draw this thread. D:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/96722-What-is-wrong-with-it


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Apr 11, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Someone needs to draw this thread. D:
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/96722-What-is-wrong-with-it



Here's an idea: Why don't you?

After all, this isn't a request thread.


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Here's an idea: Why don't you?
> 
> After all, this isn't a request thread.


 
Said the pot to the kettle.

(Kidding, bro, couldn't help myself)


----------



## Xegras (Apr 11, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Here's an idea: Why don't you?
> 
> After all, this isn't a request thread.


 
*Pets*

Don't worry Cy, I won't become like you and beg for art then get it and butthurt.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Apr 11, 2011)

Xegras said:


> *Pets*
> 
> is ok.



People bitched at me for suggesting things without having contributed. Looking at the first page, I don't see any links to any contributions of yours.

So, draw it yourself instead of artwhoring.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 11, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> People bitched at me for suggesting things without having contributed. Looking at the first page, I don't see any links to any contributions of yours.
> 
> So, draw it yourself instead of artwhoring.



I'm not suggesting me be drawn everytime like you did.

Also I did contribute but because I have no artistic skill nobody noticed them and they were passed over everytime.

Try more.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 11, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Here's an idea: Why don't you?
> 
> After all, this isn't a request thread.


 Try harder, dude. He's not the focus of that thread, Paul'o'Fox is. 

He's not art whoring like you were, just suggesting a thread that would be a funny comic.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2011)

What have you guys done to me? (_Possibly_ NSFW)

I really should get some plain paper.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 11, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> What have you guys done to me? (_Possibly_ NSFW)
> 
> I really should get some plain paper.


 
....

Least his story makes a little more sense now.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2011)

And here's the uncanny valley version (it didn't have a fox available) (Still probably nsfw)

I forgot how much I hated trying to use Poser. Making stupid shit like this is it's only real use.


----------



## Pine (Apr 11, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> People bitched at me for suggesting things without having contributed. Looking at the first page, I don't see any links to any contributions of yours.
> 
> So, draw it yourself instead of artwhoring.


 
There's one exception to that. If you're a regular or an ass-kisser, you get to register to get one of these.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 11, 2011)

Pine said:


> There's one exception to that. If you're a regular or an ass-kisser, you get to register to get one of these.


 you are incredible


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> And here's the uncanny valley version (it didn't have a fox available) (Still probably nsfw)


 
Lizard, this is amazing, but...



Cyanide_tiger said:


> People bitched at me for suggesting things without having contributed. Looking at the first page, I don't see any links to any contributions of yours.
> 
> So, draw it yourself instead of artwhoring.


 
You might as well stop shitting on the thread, because it won't get you any more arts.

I mean, you're trying to enforce on us rules we ourselves set up (not to mention misapplying it, like Jash said)? Seriously? SERIOUSLY?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Lizard, this is amazing, but...


 
Mission Accomplished


----------



## Ley (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know why but I'm getting incensed that people aren't bothering to read the first fucking post. 

Cyanide, Xegras simply meant that it was FAFA matierial. It wasn't because he was wanting art of himself. 

Shut the _hell _up with the art whore bitching, the whining, the crying, and get off your butt hurt horse that people aren't liking you for the amount of asking. I don't hate you, but you freaking wonder why people don't like you.

Enough.



Cyanide_tiger said:


> People bitched at me for suggesting things without having contributed. Looking at the first page, I don't see any links to any contributions of yours.
> 
> So, draw it yourself instead of artwhoring.



They bitched at you because you kept wanting your char made in a funny. That is a thread. There's a difference.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2011)

Speaking of the first post, Lay, when are you going to update it? :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 11, 2011)

Lizard: That is amazingly horrifying yet somehow awesome. 

Cy: GTFO


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 11, 2011)

STOP THE THREAD!

HK's REAL reaction...


----------



## Ley (Apr 11, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Speaking of the first post, Lay, when are you going to update it? :V


 
its not Lay it's Ley. :c /wrist

And I'm not sure.. later today, I guess.



dinosaurdammit said:


> STOP THE THREAD!
> 
> HK's REAL reaction...



can't see.

I wanna seee. :C


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 11, 2011)

Ley said:


> its not Lay it's Ley. :c /wrist
> 
> And I'm not sure.. later today, I guess.
> 
> ...


 
Send it to you via email?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2011)

Ley said:


> its not Lay it's Ley. :c /wrist


 
I'm soooorrryyyy D:



Ley said:


> can't see.
> 
> I wanna seee. :C


 
http://d.facdn.net/art/dinosaurdammit/1302540925.dinosaurdammit_hk.jpg
Now?


----------



## Ley (Apr 11, 2011)

Thatch said:


> I'm soooorrryyyy D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHAH XD


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 11, 2011)

Ley said:


> AHAH XD


 
I SAW IT WITH MY OWN SERGAL EYES!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 11, 2011)

Ley said:


> I don't know why but I'm getting incensed that people aren't bothering to read the first fucking post.
> 
> Cyanide, Xegras simply meant that it was FAFA matierial. It wasn't because he was wanting art of himself.
> 
> ...


 

Best post in the thread, would read again.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 11, 2011)

lol drama
In celebration I'm going to draw Cy next.


----------



## Aden (Apr 11, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> lol drama
> In celebration I'm going to draw Cy next.


 
NO DON'T DO IT
also apparently we're medium on lastfm now, woo


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> NO DON'T DO IT
> also apparently we're medium on lastfm now, woo


 
In celebration I'm going to draw you instead of Cy


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2011)

There are no words for what I just saw.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

baaww


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> baaww


 
but skift i'm still here :c


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

BUT I FEEL SO ALONE

/wrists


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> BUT I FEEL SO ALONE
> 
> /wrists


 
:C

*hug*


----------



## Aden (Apr 11, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> In celebration I'm going to draw you instead of Cy


 
it is okay, you really don't have to if you don't want |3


----------



## Jw (Apr 11, 2011)

FFF Cheeto dust on StarFAF picture

DON'T JUDGE ME


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> FFF Cheeto dust on StarFAF picture
> 
> DON'T JUDGE ME


 
You have to do it anew :V


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Old/new FAF crossover


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> FFF Cheeto dust on StarFAF picture
> 
> DON'T JUDGE ME


 People still eat cheetos with their hands? Dump some of the bag in your mouth or use chopsticks, haven't you seen that picture? :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> it is okay, you really don't have to if you don't want |3


 
I'm already doing it sooo yeah
You're raising your skinny ears like antennas to heaven


----------



## Azure (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, all of this is pretty awesome.


----------



## Jw (Apr 11, 2011)

Thatch said:


> You have to do it anew :V


 I KNOW, IT'S TERRIBLE
(actually it came up with some painter's tape. We are good.)



Heckler & Koch said:


> People still eat cheetos with their hands? Dump some of the bag in your mouth or use chopsticks, haven't you seen that picture? :V


 Actually I prefer to man the fuck up and get Cheeto dust on my fingers if I want :V


----------



## Monster. (Apr 11, 2011)

I hate that my hand keeps cramping up whenever I hold my tablet pen. :C

I was gonna do a comic of Deo RAEGING all over the little community we call FAF with a bunch of us trying to tranquilize her, only to find that it turns her into a horrible, murry-purry hugbox,which leads us to have to destroy her.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Actually I prefer to man the fuck up and get Cheeto dust on my fingers if I want :V


 Fine, your loss.

Fuck that orange crap. I like having clean hands.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> Old/new FAF crossover


 
Haha, that would be amusing indeed.


----------



## Aden (Apr 11, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> You're raising your skinny ears like antennas to heaven


 
well okay that is pretty awesome


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Teehee


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> Teehee


 
All that needs is a little Deo butt in the space on the right and it would be perfect


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> All that needs is a little Deo butt in the space on the right and it would be perfect


 
butts


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> butts


 
^5


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> butts


 
WINRAR


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> butts


 ohmurr


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh you people. I leave this thread for like all of three pages and find I am now the god of butts.

BABY GOT BACK
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ImZTwYwCug

FAF'S ANACONDA DON'T WANT NONE UNLESS YOU GOT BUNS, HUN.


I admit I am enjoying my new status of godhood over the posterior. Do I get full access to all dat good ass? y/y?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 11, 2011)

Aden lifts his skinny ears like antennas to heaven by flying to the air using mind powers or something?
Also there are stringy hairs all down your back because I saw a picture where you has pretty stringy hair so I just went on that, since I mean without it, you'd look like absolutely everything else I draw
since the formula is the same EVERY TIME


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Apr 11, 2011)

Thatch said:


> You might as well stop shitting on the thread, because it won't get you any more arts.
> 
> I mean, you're trying to enforce on us rules we ourselves set up (not to mention misapplying it, like Jash said)? Seriously? SERIOUSLY?


 


Ley said:


> I don't know why but I'm getting incensed that people aren't bothering to read the first fucking post.
> 
> Cyanide, Xegras simply meant that it was FAFA matierial. It wasn't because he was wanting art of himself.
> 
> ...


 


Ley said:


> THERE ARE NOW RULES.
> *1) You may not suggest anything if you have not contributed to the thread*


 

All of the hypocrisy in this thread. It's delicious.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> Oh you people. I leave this thread for like all of three pages and find I am now the god of butts.
> 
> BABY GOT BACK
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ImZTwYwCug
> ...


 where did this joke come from anyways?

And yes you do bby ohmurr


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 11, 2011)

cy shh


----------



## Monster. (Apr 11, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> All of the hypocrisy in this thread. It's delicious.


I fail to see how that is hypocritical, my good sir.

You have not contributed to the thread, far as I've seen, other than a suggestion. By contribution, the rules meant _you must draw a comic or other piece of art_ before you can suggest anything.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> Oh you people. I leave this thread for like all of three pages and find I am now the god of butts.
> 
> BABY GOT BACK
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ImZTwYwCug
> ...


 
i am kind of jealous of your divinity over my favorite anatomy bit :c

H&K: I have no idea, I just use butt as a suffix on a ton of usernames.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 11, 2011)

gaz shh


Also I suggest someone draws a nannaconda
It has the body of an anaconda, but the personality of a nanna


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> where did this joke come from anyways?


 Left field.



Skift said:


> i am kind of jealous of your divinity over my favorite anatomy bit :c


 I will compensate you by endowing you and everyone around you with the fine junk in the trunk.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2011)

ITT: Cy can't take a hint to gdiaf


----------



## Monster. (Apr 11, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> gaz shh


:c



> Also I suggest someone draws a nannaconda
> It has the body of an anaconda, but the personality of a nanna


...You mean a grandma? :| A grandma-conda?

"STOP THAT THAR, YUNGIN'! *squeezes child to death*"


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> I will compensate you by endowing you and everyone around you with the fine junk in the trunk.


 
And Deo said "Let there be butts" and it was good.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> :c
> 
> ...You mean a grandma? :| A grandma-conda?
> 
> "STOP THAT THAR, YUNGIN'! *squeezes child to death*"


 
Yes thisss
Someone should draw that scene exactly as you just described it

(and yes grandma, but nanna is another word for it I mean I guess you figured)


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2011)

What's this about an anaconda?

Sounds sexy

Edit: Wait you said grandma. Disregard my statement :c


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> And Deo said "Let there be butts" and it was good.


 And the bountiful ass shall exist in plenty, and all was good.


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> boo hoo.


 Cy, _take a hint_ and 
*GET THE FUCK OUT*
It's unanimous that _no one_ wants you in this thread. There are plenty of other threads. Go there.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 11, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Yes thisss
> Someone should draw that scene exactly as you just described it
> 
> (and yes grandma, but nanna is another word for it I mean I guess you figured)


Oh my goodness. If my hand wasn't hurting, I'd do this.



Cyanide_tiger said:


> I suggested for the last thread, not this one. Try again, please.
> 
> Others make a suggestion for the thread without contributing, you guys jump their shit for art whoring. Xegras makes a suggestion for the thread without contributing, and somehow it is justified, and then claim that someone pointing that out is at fault? Yeah, that makes _perfect _sense.


You fail to realize that this is a new thread, therefore there are now rules. I'm pretty sure I saw contributions from Xegras, anyway (they were just, unfortunately, overlooked).

This is not a "We're picking favorites" bit, so please, stop playing the victim. I'm sure everyone would really, really appreciate it if you left the thread now, thank you.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

My name is Cyanide and I actually hate free art.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2011)

How terribly rude!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 11, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> I haven't made a single mention of wanting free art in this thread. As a matter of fact, I really don't care to be involved in any of these comics any longer, and it has been that way for a while now. Try again, please.


 
You're crying about other people making suggestions of free art.  _For other people_.  Suggestions that WEREN'T TAKEN UP.

If you don't want to be part of the comics then why are you still in this thread?

Seriously.  It's getting childish now.  You had your time, now other people are having there's and all of a sudden you're bitching about it.

For the record, I suggested you were all art whores before it was cool.  :V


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 11, 2011)

This is the RANDOM BLACK MOD speaking:

Stay on topic and if you have nothing constructive to say and/or contribute, keep it to yourself.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> Old/new FAF crossover


 This makes me wonder how many people don't recognize who is on the left. 

Also, Cy, it's not hypocritical. Ley just worded it badly in the OP. She should've said "you cannot request/suggest art of yourself without contributing". Xegras was suggesting a thread and not art of himself. You've only suggested that people draw your character. Keeping trying to make yourself out as some virtuous person who was wronger by the ebil hypocrites of faf, though. It's working beautifully for you so far.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 11, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> This is the RANDOM BLACK MOD speaking:
> 
> Stay on topic and if you have nothing constructive to say and/or contribute, keep it to yourself.


 
In spite of Cy, I suggest a short comic of Zeke, one with forum regulars smelling fried chicken and watermelon, then Zeke pops in with some insight, leaves, and is trailed by a wagon full of The Colonel's chicken.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 11, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> In spite of Cy, I suggest a short comic of Zeke, one with forum regulars smelling fried chicken and watermelon, then Zeke pops in with some insight, leaves, and is trailed by a wagon full of The Colonel's chicken.


 
I will cut you.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> This makes me wonder how many people don't recognize who is on the left.



The red hair kind of threw me, but there's really only one person it could be with that persona.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 11, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I will cut you.


 
OH LAWDY DON'T COME AT ME MAWD.

<3

We cool, yo.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 11, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> The red hair kind of threw me, but there's really only one person it could be with that persona.


Being that I'm an ignorant newfag, can anyone clue me in, please?


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 11, 2011)

I suggest Zeke acting all tough on the forums and then cutting to Zeke in person giving hugs and asspats to everyone, because that's how it works in real life.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 11, 2011)

I said it once and I will say it again

_*shh*_ ok


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> This is the RANDOM BLACK MOD speaking:
> 
> Stay on topic and if you have nothing constructive to say and/or contribute, keep it to yourself.


 
Brand new window, Zeke :c




Gaz said:


> Being that I'm an ignorant newfag, can anyone clue me in, please?


 
Rilvor. He's batman.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 11, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I suggest Zeke acting all tough on the forums and then cutting to Zeke in person giving hugs and asspats to everyone, because that's how it works in real life.


 
Remember that promise I made to you?
Condsider it broken. >:{


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 11, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Remember that promise I made to you?
> Condsider it broken. >:{


 
This sounds like something that should be shared with the rest of the class.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> ignorant newfag



SCUM

(This guy)



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Remember that promise I made to you?
> Condsider it broken. >:{


 
[yt]vd1kzNBt4f4[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Zeke, you still need to fix that window.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 11, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Remember that promise I made to you?
> Condsider it broken. >:{


 Actually, I don't remember the promise :C.

Also, Shenzi I love your little doodles.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> Zeke, you still need to fix that window.


 
Can't see it.
And I don't love you anymore.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 11, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> SCUM
> 
> (This guy)


How dull. I thought it was gonna be some lulzy faggot who started shit about nothing and RAEGQUIT after getting slapped around on the forums.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> How dull. I thought it was gonna be some lulzy faggot who started shit about nothing and RAEGQUIT after getting slapped around on the forums.


ITT: Newfags don't know bout oldfags.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Can't see it.
> And I don't love you anymore.


 The link? Does this work? http://i54.tinypic.com/k9aoeu.png
 also baw

I was gonna sketch a full page of FAFdoodles, but the paper and pencil are in my mom's room and she's asleep. Ah well. I'll do that when she gets up.

Can't think of many more MSpaint derps but I'll post em when i do

I would really adore a "leaving forever brb" type doodle/comic with Skift if anyone wants to do that.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 11, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> ITT: Newfags don't know bout oldfags.


Guilty as charged. :c

Then again, _should_ I care about this dude?


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Guilty as charged. :c
> 
> Then again, _should_ I care about this dude?


I don't know. _Should_ you care about anyone that's posted here? 

You should care about him about as much as he should care about you.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Guilty as charged. :c
> 
> Then again, _should_ I care about this dude?


 


Rilvor said:


> Mr Fox said:
> 
> 
> > Soulja boy = epic win nuff said XD
> ...



This is one of my favourite quotes.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> Zeke, you still need to fix that window.


 
But it was more like...



Gaz said:


> Guilty as charged. :c
> 
> Then again, _should_ I care about this dude?


 
He doesn't seem active much, so... no?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

Thatch said:


> But it was more like...


 
Indeed. (I giggled a bit too loudly at that.)


----------



## Azure (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> And Deo said "Let there be butts" and it was good.


This needs to be every post ITT.


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

ITT: Deo remembers Rilvor, but is still a considered a contingent of the new FAF. Heartbreak ensues. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> ITT: Deo remembers Rilvor, but is still a considered a contingent of the new FAF. Heartbreak ensues. :V


 
Did you ever experience the magic that was the Black Hole?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Did you ever experience the magic that was the Black Hole?


 
Anyone who doesn't remember Kimmerset's foreskin is a newfag.



Deo said:


> ITT: Deo remembers Rilvor, but is still a considered a contingent of the new FAF. Heartbreak ensues. :V


 
You're part of the 2010 batch. You people made FAF so bad, that I stopped coming here for half a year. You're cancer :V


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

Zeke, how is that fried chicken watermelon rap modship going?


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

(I am so sorry for my last post)
(but it is worth it :V)


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> Zeke, how is that fried chicken watermelon rap modship going?


 
It's great, instead of piss buckets and jizz, I have to clean up shitposts...and jizzposts! :V

EDIT: I hate you guys.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2011)

God damnit I missed drama.

I am never going outside again.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's great, instead of piss buckets and jizz, I have to clean up shitposts...and jizzposts! :V


 
Wait, where's the jizz?

Share.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 11, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Wait, where's the jizz?
> 
> Share.



Get out.

It's a work related rant. NOT RELEVANT to thread. :V


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Get out.
> 
> It's a work related rant. NOT RELEVANT to thread. :V


 
You and your crazy mod orgies. It's Xaerun and Corto, yes?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 11, 2011)

Thatch said:


> You and your crazy mod orgies. It's Xaerun and Corto, yes?


 
What?!
No!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What?!
> No!


 Oh if it's not a mod orgy can I be invited then?


----------



## Ley (Apr 11, 2011)

Thatch said:


> You and your crazy mod orgies. It's Xaerun and Corto, yes?


 
You're paying for my psychologist.

I had such a nasty mental picture like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2011)

Ley said:


> You're paying for my psychologist.
> 
> I had such a nasty mental picture like you wouldn't believe.


 
Fuck cleaning the room (speaking of which). Draw it and share the pain :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 11, 2011)

I saw 4 new pages and was all 

But then I read them and I was :c


----------



## Ley (Apr 11, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Fuck cleaning the room (speaking of which). Draw it and share the pain :V


 
Whyam I naked? :C


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2011)

Ley said:


> Whyam I naked? :C


 
That was the plan, no? :V



Thatch said:


> Burn it all.
> 
> Dance around naked in the heat.





Ley said:


> THIS IS MY PLAN OF ACTION :U


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

Thatch said:


> That was the plan, no?


 I *CAN'T* stop laughing


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

Also Jesus christ I'm drawing fucking birds. FOREVER. Goddamn professors.

_Calyptorhynchus banksii
Falco peregrinus
Cacatua tenuirostris
Harpia harpyja
Milvus milvus
Buteo jamaicensis
Corvus brachyrhynchos
Pulsatrix perspicilliata
Phorusrhachos longissimus
Aepyonis maximus
Raphus cucullatus
Ectopistes migratorius
Titanus walleri_


FUCKING GODDAMN BIRDS
I HATE MY MAJOR


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> Also Jesus christ I'm drawing fucking birds. FOREVER. Goddamn professors.


 Forget burds draw foxes.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 11, 2011)

Fuck, I just realised she's underage. 



Deo said:


> I *CAN'T* stop laughing


 
You can laugh harder, I just drew cub porn :V


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> Falco peregrinus



Woohoo, raptors!


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Woohoo, raptors!


It's light since it's just the pre-watercolor sketch so you may have to tilt your screen to see the lines.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> It's light since it's just the pre-watercolor sketch so you may have to tilt your screen to see the lines.


 
So many burds.

And something about dodos always makes me chuckle. Such stupid-looking things.


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

My sketchbook now has 20+ pages of birds as well. BIRDS EVERYWHARRS


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> My sketchbook now has 20+ pages of birds as well. BIRDS EVERYWHARRS


 Great, now Zeke's going to have to clean up David's jizz from the thread. I hope you're happy.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> My sketchbook now has 20+ pages of birds as well. BIRDS EVERYWHARRS


 Birds are so lame I feel sorry for you. =[


----------



## Ley (Apr 11, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Fuck, I just realised she's underage.
> 
> 
> You can laugh harder, I just drew cub porn :V


 
Thatch now you're a grade A pedo. :U


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 11, 2011)

Ley said:


> Thatch now you're a grade A pedo. :U


 Nah, he's like a grade D. You're almost legal-ish, he didn't know, and he didn't even draw real porn.


----------



## Ley (Apr 11, 2011)

I see. How the hell am I legal ish? xD


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2011)

Deo said:


>


 
<33


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 11, 2011)

Ley said:


> I see. How the hell am I legal ish? xD


 
You're... what? 17? I think there are laws that say that it's O.K as long as the guy isn't 50 or something.

EDIT: Not... um... that I have reason to know anything about this...


----------



## Ley (Apr 11, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> You're... what? 17? I think there are laws that say that it's O.K as long as the guy isn't 50 or something.
> 
> EDIT: Not... um... that I have reason to know anything about this...


 
Barely three months 16~


----------



## Deo (Apr 11, 2011)

http://i51.tinypic.com/dos8wh.png
A newfag approaches and uses raepface

it's not very effective


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 11, 2011)

Ley said:


> I see. How the hell am I legal ish? xD


 you're almost legal-ish. Meaning you're just about almost legal.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 11, 2011)

Guys! Stop posting! I need to catch up >.<


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 11, 2011)

*FOR XENGRAS!
*
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/mothbeaver.jpg
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/mothbeaver2.jpg
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/mothbeaver3.jpg
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/mothbeaver4.jpg


----------



## Xegras (Apr 12, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> *FOR XENGRAS!
> *
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/mothbeaver.jpg
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/mothbeaver2.jpg
> ...


 
How dare you post pictures of me screaming like a little girl. I demand they be taken down now.


 :V

Also >.> I WAS SCREAMING, NOT CRYING!


----------



## Aden (Apr 12, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Aden lifts his skinny ears like antennas to heaven by flying to the air using mind powers or something?
> Also there are stringy hairs all down your back because I saw a picture where you has pretty stringy hair so I just went on that, since I mean without it, you'd look like absolutely everything else I draw
> since the formula is the same EVERY TIME


 
youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 12, 2011)

Xegras said:


> How dare you post pictures of me screaming like a little girl. I demand they be taken down now.
> 
> 
> :V
> ...


 
Your screaming was so great it forced out eye juice.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 12, 2011)

Aden said:


> youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :3


 
When I saw that picture of you I awwwed outloud and had about ten soldiers look at me funny.

Way to look like the air force pansy xegras.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 12, 2011)

How I felt today, about a useless project partner.


----------



## Ley (Apr 12, 2011)

Xegras said:


> When I saw that picture of you I awwwed outloud and had about ten soldiers look at me funny.
> 
> Way to look like the air force pansy xegras.


 
Wow. 

I really can't help but think you will be getting more asspats now :v


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Aden lifts his skinny ears like antennas to heaven by flying to the air using mind powers or something?
> Also there are stringy hairs all down your back because I saw a picture where you has pretty stringy hair so I just went on that, since I mean without it, you'd look like absolutely everything else I draw
> since the formula is the same EVERY TIME


 HE LOOKS LIKE JESUS
LOOK AT THAT JESUS HALO

OH MAN
I NEED TO DRAW DEO NOW AS JESUS RIPPING OUT SOME SACRED HEARTS OF FAF'ers
http://www.catholicsource.net/sacredheart4.jpg


----------



## Carta (Apr 12, 2011)

Wait a god damned second.

Zeke is black? I can't believe I voted for her as new mod.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 12, 2011)

Ley said:


> Wow.
> 
> I really can't help but think you will be getting more asspats now :v


 
That went over my head.


----------



## Ley (Apr 12, 2011)

Carta said:


> Wait a god damned second.
> 
> Zeke is black? I can't believe I voted for her as new mod.


 
fifth person I thought was a guy turns out to be a girl. 

Fuck it.

You are all now girls.


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

Ley said:


> fifth person I thought was a guy turns out to be a girl.
> 
> Fuck it.
> 
> You are all now girls.


but Ley :C


----------



## Xegras (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


>


 
Zombie Deo steals hearts


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


>


 Amazing.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 12, 2011)

took a shot at Jesus Deo. My art hand is dying x.x


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Amazing.


 better than
http://forums.furaffinity.net/customprofilepics/profilepic32396_8.gif ?



Kiru-kun said:


> took a shot at  Jesus  Deo. My art hand is dying x.x


 Thank you so much. She's so cute. How on earth did you manage cute into heart ripping out? Fantastic!


----------



## Ley (Apr 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> but Ley :C


 
Except Jash. He is a boy.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> Thank you so much. She's so cute. How on earth did you manage cute into heart ripping out? Fantastic!



Love, I have no earthly clue X3


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

Ley said:


> Except Jash. He is a boy.


 I will settle for boy, I guess. I can't claim to be a MAYUNNN~


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> better than
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/customprofilepics/profilepic32396_8.gif ?


 It's debatable. The way ancient Deo is holding up the heart adds a lot more to it.


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> claim to be a MAYUNNN~


 HA HA HA HA HA HA
http://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/1296630800.deovacuus_crylaugh.jpeg


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA
> http://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/1296630800.deovacuus_crylaugh.jpeg


 youmakemesad


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 12, 2011)

Ley said:


> fifth person I thought was a guy turns out to be a girl.
> 
> Fuck it.
> 
> You are all now *girls*.



Hey! You know how many times I've been mistaken ass a girl! >8[


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> youmakemesad


 ilu
http://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/1294966779.deovacuus_cutiepoo.jpg


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> ilu
> http://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/1294966779.deovacuus_cutiepoo.jpg


 infant deo has lost you all of your ability to intimidate me.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> ilu
> http://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/1294966779.deovacuus_cutiepoo.jpg


 
Now that is cute. 

D'awwww'd


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> infant deo has lost you all of your ability to intimidate me.


 Infant?
oh hell naw I ain't no babyfur
that's just cute deo with abnormally giant head being cute


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> ilu
> http://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/1294966779.deovacuus_cutiepoo.jpg


 Cute Deo.

Does not compute.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> ilu
> http://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/1294966779.deovacuus_cutiepoo.jpg


Get out.

Get out right now.

Deo cannot be cute. >:V (But fuck I love that picture...)


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 12, 2011)

YOU CAN NOT RESIST THE CUTE DEO! She wins your heart. Then rips it out in cold blood :V


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> Infant?
> oh hell naw I ain't no babyfur
> that's just cute deo with abnormally giant head being cute


 It's definitely an infant. 

d'awww babbyfur deo so cuuuute

*pinches cheeks*


----------



## Monster. (Apr 12, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> YOU CAN NOT RESIST THE CUTE DEO! She wins your heart. Then rips it out in cold blood :V


Did you not see that face?

It's the kind of face you can't help but d'aww to whilst she rips your vocal chords out through your eye sockets and jumps rope with them.


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> babbyfur deo


 http://30.media.tumblr.com/f6y0MpOgKpokcfj6nzemHfddo1_400.jpg


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo it's ok if you're a babyfur we won't think of you any different.

(ok we totally will)


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Deo it's ok if you're a babyfur we won't think of you any different.
> 
> (ok we totally will)


 I won't, deo. As long as you're not into it sexually.


----------



## Ames (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


>


 
This should be hanging in the MOCA.


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

babyfurs seriously enrage me. 
babyfur is one of my beserk buttons


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

It was just a feral Deo derping and being cute. Nothing babyfur about it.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

why did it hav ea giant baby head then


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> It was just a feral Deo derping and being cute. Nothing babyfur about it.


 Deo you are in more denial than I was about being bi and it's so cute. :3

:V


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

I think everyone should draw babyfur deo from now on

she is the cutest ^_______________^


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

*recoiling with abject horror*
http://chzgifs.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/abandonthreadp1.gif


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo this is an intervention for your own good.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Everyone has a secret.

Deo's is that they are a babyfur.

It's ok hun.


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I think everyone should draw babyfur deo from now on
> 
> she is the cutest ^_______________^


 To be honest Deo is my character. I don't want anyone drawing her as a baby fur. Cute is fine, but she's an adult. Seriously, guys babyfurs honestly creep me the fuck out. So grant me some respect and don't draw my character as a baby please.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> To be honest Deo is my character. I don't want anyone drawing her as a baby fur. Cute is fine, but she's an adult. Seriously, guys babyfurs honestly creep me the fuck out. So grant me some respect and don't draw my character as a baby please.


 Fine fine. Fun police.

I think we finally found something that we can annoy Deo with though. :V


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> To be honest Deo is my character. I don't want anyone drawing her as a baby fur. Cute is fine, but she's an adult. Seriously, guys babyfurs honestly creep me the fuck out. So grant me some respect and don't draw my character as a baby please.


 
Babyfurs?  Respect?  FAF?

Something doesn't add up here.  :V


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fine fine. Fun police.
> 
> I think we finally found something that we can annoy Deo with though. :V


 I will make you suffer during AC.
SUFFFFFFFFFFFERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Monster. (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey. >:[ Anyone here a big enough HP nerd that they'd wanna be featured in a collab between myself and Ley in the Slytherin house?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> I will make you suffer during AC.
> SUFFFFFFFFFFFERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


 

I smell open heart surgery! :V



Gaz said:


> Hey. >:[ Anyone here a big enough HP nerd that  they'd wanna be featured in a collab between myself and Ley in the  Slytherin house?



I'll be in it Gazzy :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> I will make you suffer during AC.
> SUFFFFFFFFFFFERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


 Fine then. I guess I won't go. >=[


----------



## Monster. (Apr 12, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> I'll be in it Gazzy :3


Consider it done <3 I'll make sure to tell Ley.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fine then. I guess I won't go. >=[


 lol like you're going to miss your chance to see faybles just because of doe


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 12, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Consider it done <3 I'll make sure to tell Ley.


 

I should do a drawing of people who where glasses here. I'll call it "the glasses club"

Speaking of. I got new glasses :3 I think Kiru's gonna wear a pair now


----------



## Monster. (Apr 12, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> I should do a drawing of people who where glasses here. I'll call it "the glasses club"
> 
> Speaking of. I got new glasses :3 I think Kiru's gonna wear a pair now


I'm in the glasses club. :V They're emo-esque, which is sad, but they have a couple little peace signs on the side, which is why I bought them. So they're...hipster emo. Yuck.

I should draw Gaz with glasses. :|


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm in the glasses club but i lost mine a few months ago

now everything's blurry


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> lol like you're going to miss your chance to see faybles just because of doe


 You know me too well. You also like making things awkward. ;_;


Gaz said:


> I'm in the glasses club. :V They're emo-esque, which is sad, but they have a couple little peace signs on the side, which is why I bought them. So they're...hipster emo. Yuck.
> 
> I should draw Gaz with glasses. :|


 I also have glasses. I hate them and I look much better without them.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 12, 2011)

I would draw night. But being a concept artist, has killeded my hand tonight x.x


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Hey. >:[ Anyone here a big enough HP nerd that they'd wanna be featured in a collab between myself and Ley in the Slytherin house?


 I'M A HUFFLEPUFF I'M GOOD AT FINDING

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OyAnhDO9v4


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

i do not mean ston make you awkward jonathan i promise it's oknly cause i'm treally tired.


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

JONATHAN


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> i do not mean ston make you awkward jonathan i promise it's oknly cause i'm treally tired.


 1. That is a shitload of typos
2. Why did you use my full first name? :|


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

REALLY?
JONATHAN?


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> 1. That is a shitload of typos
> 2. Why did you use my full first name? :|


 1. i told you i was relly tired
2. i just guessed.i guessed irght :3


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

HEE HEE HEE
JONATHAN


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> REALLY?
> JONATHAN?


 Yes Deo my full first name is Jonathan.

So now Jash posted my full first name, and scotty has posted my last name in the past. You furfags now have enough info to dox me and find my facebook! Even though I'd give it to you anyways if I trusted you. :V


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

JONATHAN
LIKE THE APPLE


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

fdon't worry guise i have his adress if nyone wants it


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> fdon't worry guise i have his adress if nyone wants it


 You wouldn't dare post that. >=[

Are you drunk posting wtf is with the typos. Even when I'm tired I can still type.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 12, 2011)

Pffft... Johnathan isn't that bad of a first name... Mine on the other hand is generic and full of suck


----------



## Monster. (Apr 12, 2011)

HK, be glad you don't have my name. :V I seriously don't care if people find out my name, tho.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You wouldn't dare post that. >=[
> 
> Are you drunk posting wtf is with the typos. Even when I'm tired I can still type.


 i'm not drunk. i'm just really tired, fluid mechanics broke my brain, and i have lost the abiltiyu to care.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Gaz said:


> HK, be glad you don't have my name. :V I seriously don't care if people find out my name, tho.


 Your name is fine. Your last name is funny in a good way. :V

My last name would make Deo laugh even harder and I guarantee she would make the same stupid joke everyone does.


Jashwa said:


> i'm not drunk. i'm just really tired, fluid mechanics broke my brain, and i have lost the abiltiyu to care.


 You're funny when you're tired. :3


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

i realky wanna post joan's last name now. uit would be great

everyonwe would love it


----------



## Monster. (Apr 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your name is fine. Your last name is funny in a good way. :V
> 
> My last name would make Deo laugh even harder and I guarantee she would make the same stupid joke everyone does.


It's not funny. :[ It's sort of, like...cute and ironic in some weird way.

I had to go double check what your last name was again. :V It's not that bad.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> i realky wanna post joan's last name now. uit would be great
> 
> everyonwe would love it


 No. I don't want random furries stalking me, or my grandpa who has the same name. Poor guy...


Gaz said:


> It's not funny. :[ It's sort of, like...cute and ironic in some weird way.
> 
> I had to go double check what your last name was again. :V It's not that bad.


 It is when they make THAT FUCKING JOKE!

Also you got post #666. :V


----------



## Monster. (Apr 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It is when they make THAT FUCKING JOKE!


Now you're tempting me to say your name. :3c


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

God damnit.

Also is this considered derailment? Is random banter in between comic posts ok? what if it inspires a comic? :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh lord. This thread is now about guessing peoples first name X3


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

id' sgutst to be in a cominc but i'd be a hpyoicraite because i haven't contributed anything


----------



## Monster. (Apr 12, 2011)

FUCK. GET BACK ON TRACK.

Ley and I's plan:

Gaz - Gryffindor
Ley - Ravenclaw
Foof - Hufflepuff
Kiru - Slytherin

In epic poses, with wands and everything. HP NERDS UNITE.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2011)

Gaz said:


> In epic poses, with wands and everything. HP NERDS UNITE.


 
/feels sorta left out of the HP goodness

Well, that's what I get for never posting. :U


----------



## Monster. (Apr 12, 2011)

Bando said:


> /feels sorta left out of the HP goodness
> 
> Well, that's what I get for never posting. :U


Goddammit, Bando, post moar. >:[

To make up for it, I'll do a comic of you and I getting shit-faced at Monterey's Root Beer festival.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> id' sgutst to be in a cominc but i'd be a hpyoicraite because i haven't contributed anything


 Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn?


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Goddammit, Bando, post moar. >:[
> 
> To make up for it, I'll do a comic of you and I getting shit-faced at Monterey's Root Beer festival.


 
But Shift 2 is oh so tempting...

How the hell does that even work? Oh well. :V


----------



## Monster. (Apr 12, 2011)

Bando said:


> How the hell does that even work? Oh well. :V


Sugar high, I dunno. Shut up, it's late. :V


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

HK, WHY ISN'T YOUR FURSONA A JONATHAN APPLE?
http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumblarge_58/1147253378DAQ61h.jpg
http://www.profilebrand.com/funny-pictures/category/food/223_knife-apple.jpg
http://image.spreadshirt.com/image-...le-with-angry-face-creepy-t-shirts_design.png


I made this one!


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Sugar high, I dunno. Shut up, it's late. :V


 
Whatever, close enough :3c


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My last name would make Deo laugh even harder and I guarantee she would make the same stupid joke everyone does.


 TELL MEEEEE
It can't be worse than this one guy a year older than me in high school who was Richard Seux. The Seux was pronounced "soo" but it looks close enough to "suck" to me. Dick Suck.


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

Gaz said:


> FUCK. GET BACK ON TRACK.
> 
> Ley and I's plan:
> 
> ...


 Can I _*FIND *_my way into Hufflepuff?

Or I call being the Womping Willow.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> HK, WHY ISN'T YOUR FURSONA A JONATHAN APPLE?
> http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumblarge_58/1147253378DAQ61h.jpg
> http://www.profilebrand.com/funny-pictures/category/food/223_knife-apple.jpg
> http://image.spreadshirt.com/image-...le-with-angry-face-creepy-t-shirts_design.png
> ...


 Because I like foxes. >=[


Deo said:


> TELL MEEEEE
> It can't be worse than this one guy a year older than me in high school who was Richard Seux. The Seux was pronounced "soo" but it looks close enough to "suck" to me. Dick Suck.


 I'll PM it to you.

Also the guy who wrote or directed or something for law and order was named Dick Wolf. You know how they usually call your last name first for roll call? yeah...


----------



## Monster. (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> TELL MEEEEE
> It can't be worse than this one guy a year older than me in high school who was Richard Seux. The Seux was pronounced "soo" but it looks close enough to "suck" to me. Dick Suck.


It's not. But it's pretty awful.



Deo said:


> Can I _*FIND *_my way into Hufflepuff?
> 
> Or I call being the Womping Willow.


What the _hell_ is a Hufflepuff?

Fine, you can be the Womping Willow. >:[


----------



## Takun (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey Hk

http://ifelicious.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/Prince_PurpleRain_single-704679.jpg


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

The link did not work brah.


----------



## Takun (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.frontrowking.com/images/prince.jpg


nerd V:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

I hate you.


----------



## Pine (Apr 12, 2011)

Takun said:


> http://www.frontrowking.com/images/prince.jpg
> 
> 
> nerd V:


 
Purple Rain...that shit was the MAD notes! :V


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey HK
http://www.lizaphoenix.com/cute/graphics/m_apple.gif


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> Hey HK
> http://www.lizaphoenix.com/cute/graphics/m_apple.gif


 Hey Deo.

CHECK YOUR GOD DAMN PMS.

:3


----------



## Takun (Apr 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey Deo.
> 
> CHECK YOUR GOD DAMN PMS.
> 
> :3



Deo has PMS 24/7.


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

Takun said:


> Deo has PMS 24/7.


 I got motherfucking 12 just today. Not counting HK's most recent notes. (which is like +2)

Also, 'Renegade' by the Styx and 'Take a chance' by Abba are stuck in my head. They don't mix nicely. >_<


----------



## Takun (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> I got motherfucking 12 just today. Not counting HK's most recent notes. (which is like +2)
> 
> Also, 'Renegade' by the Styx and 'Take a chance' by Abba are stuck in my head. They don't mix nicely. >_<


 
PS I think I added you on MSN but it didn't work.  Pm me with it if you do wanna chat. |3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> I got motherfucking 12 just today. Not counting HK's most recent notes. (which is like +2)
> 
> Also, 'Renegade' by the Styx and 'Take a chance' by Abba are stuck in my head. They don't mix nicely. >_<


 OH MY GOD I LOVE RENEGADE.

DEO I LOVE YOUR TASTE IN MUSIC HAVE MY BABIES.


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> OH MY GOD I LOVE RENEGADE.
> 
> DEO I LOVE YOUR TASTE IN MUSIC HAVE MY BABIES.


Who doesn't love Renegade? It's like the quintessential song. That and "HOT BLOODED"!

Oh and HK I made this for youuuuu
jonathan apple


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> Who doesn't love Renegade? It's like the quintessential song. That and "HOT BLOODED"!
> 
> Oh and HK I made this for youuuuu
> jonathan apple


 I donno, but I know there has to be people out there who hate it. I know people who hate songs and bands who should never be hated ever.

The resemblance is uncanny. :V

Also here is a preemptive CHECK YOUR PMs :V


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> TELL MEEEEE
> It can't be worse than this one guy a year older than me in high school who was Richard Seux. The Seux was pronounced "soo" but it looks close enough to "suck" to me. Dick Suck.


 My friends have a professor named Richard Block. 

Dick Block.
He wins.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn?


 
IA! IA! CTHULHU FHTAGN!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 12, 2011)

I did a lil' doodle for Deo. It's not great but now I contributed something! :V

It is the Deopound.

For those who don't get the reference, the Deopound is a furry Fleshpound. A living manifestation of raeg and mercilessness. It was inspired when I was playing Killing Floor with furries and a newfag to the game did his best to kill off the Fleshpound, only to piss it off and get turned to soup. It reminded me somehow of Deo. The drawing itself is pretty scruffy but HAY, I TRIED. For this reason, I didn't include the metal plating on the body, the odd wires, that red light, the drills for arms and the solid iron underpants. Just... the pic as it is. :v

Does anyone wanna caption it?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I did a lil' doodle for Deo. It's not great but now I contributed something! :V
> 
> It is the Deopound.
> 
> ...


 Somehow that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Icky (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey, how the fuck am I not the Ravenclaw representative >:c
ttly kidding, I'm not really a HPnerd


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> It is the Deopound.



Don'tpissitoffDon'tpissitoffDon'tpissitoff OH GOD IT'S RAGING OH MY AAAURHGGDJSGHKRNHBMbfsdnm


----------



## Deo (Apr 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I did a lil' doodle for Deo. It's not great but now I contributed something! :V
> 
> It is the Deopound.
> 
> ...


 That's fucking awesome!
Gibby I had no idea you were an artistfag. Come artfag with me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 12, 2011)

Deo said:


> That's fucking awesome!
> Gibby I had no idea you were an artistfag. Come artfag with me.


 
Glad ya like it! :3

*artfags*

Yeah anyway, my drawing skills in general are a bit poo, so I'm taking requests, I guess. They won't be that great, but if anyone has ideas they could also ask me and I'll have a go at them. I'd just rather do something that someone else throws at me rather than thinking of my own shit in my own (limited) comfort zone, a challenge, if you will. I can't promise that I will actually upload anything, but hey, we'll see!


----------



## Thatch (Apr 12, 2011)

So we're making Deo puns now?


Sorry for tracing, tried to do it on my own, but just couldn't manage to get it right >.<


----------



## Ley (Apr 12, 2011)

Gaz said:


> FUCK. GET BACK ON TRACK.
> 
> Ley and I's plan:
> 
> ...


 
<3


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 12, 2011)

Soap that's the best thing you've ever done.


----------



## Ley (Apr 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Soap that's the best thing you've ever done.


 
Soap?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Soap that's the best thing you've ever done.


 
:3


EDIT: Goddamit, when I'm gone you people add a couple pages of fun, then dissapear for a day. No fair :c

I guess I'll just sit here... :c


----------



## Qoph (Apr 13, 2011)

Past problem is past.  It's deleted.  No need to derail the topic over it.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 13, 2011)

I suddenly had a vision of you pretending to be that policeman from South Park, waving his hands and saying "Move along now, nothing to see here".


----------



## Icky (Apr 13, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Past problem is past.  It's deleted.  No need to derail the topic over it.


 
Hory sheet.

I was just about to post about not fatally derailing the FAFA thread for the second time , too.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2011)

Someone draw Qoph as Officer Barbrady now


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 13, 2011)

DELETE! DELETE! DELETE!
inb4thispostisdeleted


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 13, 2011)

That wasn't derailment.  I actually don't understand what this thread is supposed to be. :v


----------



## Monster. (Apr 13, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> That wasn't derailment.  I actually don't understand what this thread is supposed to be. :v


It's supposed to be where people can post funny art pieces or comics to poke fun at each other.


----------



## Qoph (Apr 13, 2011)

Deleting derailing posts leads to derailment over deleting posts.  

Only on FAF.


----------



## Bobskunk (Apr 13, 2011)

Gaz said:


> It's supposed to be where people can post funny art pieces or comics to poke fun at each other.


 
Oh cool, I get it now.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 13, 2011)

Qoph said:


> Deleting derailing posts leads to derailment over deleting posts.
> 
> Only on FAF.


 No, I'm pretty sure that happens EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 13, 2011)

Derp, nothing to see here, stupid me didn't check the timestamps.


----------



## Ley (Apr 13, 2011)

*<Last post in relation to deletion of above posts. Please no more posts discussing what I said/bashing me/what the hell ever>*

At the risk of infraction, deletion, etc, I'm forced to address something, and certain parties may not like how I have worded things.

FAFA started out as silly little doodles involving certain prominent characters of FAF. Said characters are people who have made a name and an online representation of themselves that is easily recognizable by the regulars, or 'popufurs'. Jokes, spoofs, and harmless are featured, and * porno-fucking-graphic*, derogative, mean or call out worthy comics have not surfaced nor do I have a wish for them to do so. _They are not welcome, nor will they ever will be. _

That being said, various wrinkles of drama have sporadically surfaced here and there- most of the incidents small- involving ignorant, pissant newfaggots, users who obviously have not stepped foot outside of elementary school and are butthurt that they are not featured, or some other mundane problem. As the course of this thread progressed, I have witnessed a low, absolutely horrible show of just how fucking childish certain users are. 

Users who have obviously not grown the fuck up and realized that the real world exists on the internet too, and is more harsh. Users who have not realised that in reality, no one gives a fat shit about how they feel, and then resort to calling them 'popular' because they are  not. Said users that incessantly insist on becoming increasingly butthurt and then trying to redeem himself through arbitrary means. 


I do not intend for this to be a callout, but Cyanide, and other users that continue to be the example of which we made out of you, I ask you kindly to stay out of the thread. Why? It's not because I'm a mean popufur, it's because I'm sick of your incessant bullshitting all over my once-was light hearted thread. Resorting to jabbing at prominent members of the community and a futile effort to be 'cool', you are stuck looking like the low life wanna-be hipster that disapproves and bashes everything popular in the area around him, and thriving off of ruining others good fun. 

I consider myself a relatively calm, nice person. Even people like me  have limits- with patience, generosity, and all around well being. I  hate being rude, mean, or otherwise an unsavory person, but I have come  to an ultimatum. 

_Cyanide and users like him (jabbing, agreeing with, etc) are kindly asked to stay out. It is not a rule, but a simple request that you either grow the fuck up and behave civilly, or not be a part of it at all. _

If you do not wish to do so, fine. But- I will warn you this. And everyone, this. 

*If any more drama between users happen, be it through text or drawn mediums, this thread will close and never reopen. *

Thank you and good day. 

)Mods: I realize that my language is unsavory, and if you feel the need to clean it up, have at it (because I wouldn't have a say in it anyways, hah) but please don't delete the point of the post. I need it as a reminder for future posts.)


----------



## Icky (Apr 13, 2011)

I know you didn't want anybody responding to that, Ley

But I'm stealing "porno-fucking-graphic" and using it everywhere.


----------



## Ley (Apr 13, 2011)

Icky said:


> I know you didn't want anybody responding to that, Ley
> 
> But I'm stealing "porno-fucking-graphic" and using it everywhere.


 
Icky. 

I love you.

Weird, but I was in an all thunderous mood but that made me giggle like you had no idea.

/cough\ As you were.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 13, 2011)

LEY, WE NEED TO DO SOME COLLABS, BEETCH. >:c I know you're busy, though, soâ€¦no rush. Just puttin' it out there.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Apr 13, 2011)

Ley said:


> I do not intend for this to be a callout, but Cyanide


 


> Cyanide [is] kindly asked to stay out.



Yeah, okay.

Have fun with that.


----------



## Icky (Apr 13, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Yeah, okay.
> 
> Have fun with that.


Reading Comprehension- [F] 



Ley said:


> Icky.
> 
> I love you.
> 
> ...


 
I try \:3/


----------



## Fay V (Apr 13, 2011)

Good for you Ley!

just to check, and not to cause drama, but are the mature works still okay if those involved are alright with it?


Edit: mods please don't close this thread. it can come back it just takes a bit of time to draw. I wanna draw stuff for this, please don't close it.


----------



## Willow (Apr 13, 2011)

My goodness, it feels like I haven't logged on in quite some time. :c

Though I take it I didn't really miss much.


----------



## Icky (Apr 13, 2011)

Willow said:


> My goodness, it feels like I haven't logged on in quite some time. :c
> 
> Though I take it I didn't really miss much.


 
WILLOW

WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN YOUNG LADY >:c


----------



## Ley (Apr 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Good for you Ley!
> 
> just to check, and not to cause drama, but are the mature works still okay if those involved are alright with it?
> 
> ...



Mature = excessive cursing at the air, guns involving parties that are generally stupid, IE cartoon violence that is adult swim worthy. NO sex, or anything like that. ESPECIALLY with other members depicted. Just a clarification.

And I promise I'm not being stupid, but what do you mean by the good for yous?

EDIT: *http://tinychat.com/leybun* GO GO GO. I could use some people to talk to. :C


----------



## Mentova (Apr 13, 2011)

Ley said:


> NO sex, or anything like that. ESPECIALLY with other members depicted. Just a clarification.


 
What if both parties are ok with it and it's not supposed to be a horrid creepy thing like the drama from earlier?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 13, 2011)

Ley said:


> Mature = excessive cursing at the air, guns involving parties that are generally stupid, IE cartoon violence that is adult swim worthy. NO sex, or anything like that. ESPECIALLY with other members depicted. Just a clarification.
> 
> And I promise I'm not being stupid, but what do you mean by the good for yous?
> 
> EDIT: *http://tinychat.com/leybun* GO GO GO. I could use some people to talk to. :C



good for you, standing up for yourself and giving the others what for. Mostly I ask because there's been a few sexually mature stuff, like Gaz's slut HK and some heavily implied works. I was wondering if those were still okay with consent of both people or not.


----------



## Ley (Apr 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> good for you, standing up for yourself and giving the others what for. Mostly I ask because there's been a few sexually mature stuff, like Gaz's slut HK and some heavily implied works. I was wondering if those were still okay with consent of both people or not.


 
Those are fine as long as there are clothes.   c :


----------



## Ley (Apr 13, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What if both parties are ok with it and it's not supposed to be a horrid creepy thing like the drama from earlier?


 
Coolio-ness. No surprise 'dares' or what have you is cool


----------



## Thatch (Apr 13, 2011)

Artist's impression of the situation :V


----------



## Xegras (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm sensing there was a disturbance in the force yesterday/last night. :V


----------



## Ley (Apr 13, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Artist's impression of the situation :V


 
'zat me?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 13, 2011)

Ley said:


> 'zat me?


 
I think it can be anyone who's sick of people coming here to ruin the fun. That's why I kept it persona-nonspecific (aside from the fact that I wouldn't be able to draw anyone's 'sona that way, anyway) :V


----------



## Aden (Apr 14, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Edit: mods please don't close this thread. it can come back it just takes a bit of time to draw. I wanna draw stuff for this, please don't close it.


 
I would like this thread to stay open ~forever~


----------



## Ley (Apr 14, 2011)

Aden said:


> I would like this thread to stay open ~forever~


 
So please enforce no drama llamas? <3


----------



## Xegras (Apr 14, 2011)

Ley said:


> So please enforce no drama llamas? <3


 
But they taste delicious. D:


----------



## Aden (Apr 14, 2011)

Ley said:


> So please enforce no drama llamas? <3


 
you report posts yes


----------



## Takun (Apr 14, 2011)

Ley said:


> Mature = excessive cursing at the air, guns involving parties that are generally stupid, IE cartoon violence that is adult swim worthy. NO sex, or anything like that. ESPECIALLY with other members depicted. Just a clarification.
> 
> And I promise I'm not being stupid, but what do you mean by the good for yous?
> 
> EDIT: *http://tinychat.com/leybun* GO GO GO. I could use some people to talk to. :C



Sure would like to join. V:


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 14, 2011)

Takun said:


> Sure would like to join. V:


 I don't get why sarcasm here?


----------



## Takun (Apr 14, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I don't get why sarcasm here?



Banned for afking for a bit. ;v;


----------



## Milo (Apr 14, 2011)

dammit! I hate you guys. I'm going to try and draw a stupid comic >:\

bleh. 

I've never done comics so... :S


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 14, 2011)

Takun said:


> Banned for afking for a bit. ;v;


 That sucks =\


Milo said:


> dammit! I hate you guys. I'm going to try and draw a stupid comic >:\
> 
> bleh.
> 
> I've never done comics so... :S


 Good luck. I hope it turns out well.


----------



## Milo (Apr 14, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Good luck. I hope it turns out well.


 
I have NO idea what I'm even going to do... I just figured this is a good way to get back into drawing. 

now what's hip and cool and happening with this rad new era that people would like...


----------



## Azure (Apr 14, 2011)

Milo said:


> I have NO idea what I'm even going to do... I just figured this is a good way to get back into drawing.
> 
> now what's hip and cool and happening with this rad new era that people would like...


Jashwa being a gay pirate.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 14, 2011)

Azure said:


> Jashwa being a gay pirate.


 Can I at least be gay with CAPTAIN Jack Sparrow? 

That'd be pretty fabulous.


----------



## Milo (Apr 14, 2011)

Azure said:


> Jashwa being a gay pirate.


 
aha ok, I got a general idea... I'll try to make it simple, and since I'm not good with humor, I'm probably going to try and replace comedy with.... cute or something :S

edit: no jack sparrow D:> (I couldn't begin to know how to draw that man...)


----------



## Thatch (Apr 14, 2011)

Milo said:


> edit: no jack sparrow D:> (I couldn't begin to know how to draw that man...)


 
Like this? :V


----------



## Tycho (Apr 14, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Like this? :V


 
That looks like Captain Jack Fawkes, what the hell.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 14, 2011)

Tycho said:


> That looks like Captain Jack Fawkes, what the hell.


 
He looks like that, shut up >:c


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 14, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Like this? :V


 
Asian Wolf-Bone


----------



## Thatch (Apr 14, 2011)

IT'S MY STYLE! :V


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought it was awesome, Soapy.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

Hypothetical situation: Jashwa meets my new 'sona


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 14, 2011)

Skift said:


> Hypothetical situation: Jashwa meets my new 'sona


 I giggle'd. 

Also, so much for that staying a fawks for a long time, Shenz :V


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I giggle'd.
> 
> Also, so much for that staying a fawks for a long time, Shenz :V


 
i was tired of being a slut

plus lizard dragon is adorable.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 14, 2011)

Skift said:


> i was tired of being a slut
> 
> plus lizard dragon is adorable.


 Yay to both of those. 

I still think you should officially go with ditto.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Yay to both of those.
> 
> I still think you should officially go with ditto.


 
i don't like copyright designs as characters :c

i mean dang, fox for 6 months? cut me some slack broski x3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2011)

Skift said:


> *i was tired of being a slut*
> 
> plus lizard dragon is adorable.


 >=[


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> >=[


 
your species listed is not helping your case x3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2011)

Skift said:


> your species listed is not helping your case x3


 Hataz gunna hate.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hataz gunna hate.


 
i don't hate :c


----------



## Thatch (Apr 14, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I thought it was awesome, Soapy.


 
But I need moar asspatsssss :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2011)

Skift said:


> i don't hate :c


 Dawww :3


----------



## Deo (Apr 14, 2011)

no one uses tinychat
:C


----------



## Thatch (Apr 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> no one uses tinychat
> :C


 
Because tinychat sucks :c
Get skype.

And I have a feeling no one aside from Jash saw the DEOdorant. :c


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> no one uses tinychat
> :C




But, But I do


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> no one uses tinychat
> :C


 We were using it last night. >=[


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 14, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Because tinychat sucks :c
> *Get skype.*


 

For some reason, I don't trust Skype, It made an old computer lag to shit.


----------



## Deo (Apr 14, 2011)

talktothedevil


----------



## Thatch (Apr 14, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> For some reason, I don't trust Skype, It made an old computer lag to shit.


 
...Not suprised in the least, I guess. It's a memory hog. And a cunt at times. But no one seems eager to use something that both works well, doesn't make the system crash and burn and isn't neccesarily browser-based, like IRC >:c


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> talktothedevil


 
talktomydick


----------



## Monster. (Apr 14, 2011)

Skift said:


> i don't hate :c


I want a lizard dragon on my head. :c /is jelly



Thatch said:


> ...Not suprised in the least, I guess. It's a memory hog. And a cunt at times. But no one seems eager to use something that both works well, doesn't make the system crash and burn and isn't neccesarily browser-based, like IRC >:c


Thus why I'm kind of glad I can't get Skype anymore. When I was able to get it on another computer, it wouldn't let me store what I needed. That, and it made said computer crash and thus...I am stuck with a shitty, old-as-fuck computer til I can afford to get a new one.


----------



## Ley (Apr 14, 2011)

Skift said:


> talktomydick


 
I would but I can't find it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2011)

Skift said:


> talktomydick


 Present it.


----------



## Milo (Apr 14, 2011)

YAHAR Jashwa. my very first comic: Jashwa the pirate's origins (read left to right... is that how comics are read?)
 
literally. I've never drawn a comic before, so it's like, unstructured, and a mess, but oh well :> (and good luck reading my awful handwriting)

I didn't realize the lines were so light in pencil, so I had to re-draw them in photoshop. :C


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2011)

Milo said:


> YAHAR Jashwa. my very first comic: Jashwa the pirate's origins (read left to right... is that how comics are read?)
> 
> literally. I've never drawn a comic before, so it's like, unstructured, and a mess, but oh well :> (and good luck reading my awful handwriting)
> 
> I didn't realize the lines were so light in pencil, so I had to re-draw them in photoshop. :C


 I lol'd.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> talktothedevil


 
Whoever made the chat require a twitter/facebook login: fuck you.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 14, 2011)

skift we should be hats at the same time


----------



## Aden (Apr 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Whoever made the chat require a twitter/facebook login: fuck you.


 
You just go to the bottom of that dialog box and there's an option to just sign in as a guest


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 14, 2011)

Aden said:


> You just go to the bottom of that dialog box and there's an option to just sign in as a guest


 
I tried that. The chat comes up but everything is disabled. Unless it just hates me for some bizarre reason.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I tried that. The chat comes up but everything is disabled. Unless it just hates me for some bizarre reason.


 
scriptblock?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 14, 2011)

Well it suddenly started working again. Goddamn.


----------



## Milo (Apr 14, 2011)

heh I think I'll stick to drawing for myself


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 14, 2011)

I laughed, Milo.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 14, 2011)

Milo said:


> heh I think I'll stick to drawing for myself


 
Dammit, I saw the post before you edited in the link, wondering what the hell.

lol'd now, though XD


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Present it.


 Well, okay, but you'll have to PM me for it


Lobar said:


> skift we should be hats at the same time


 yess


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2011)

Skift said:


> Well, okay, but you'll have to PM me for it
> 
> yess



Ok PM it to me.


----------



## Deo (Apr 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Whoever made the chat require a twitter/facebook login: fuck you.


 Uh, it doesn't require it. Just press go.
http://tinychat.com/talktothedevil


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 14, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok PM it to me.


 
i hope u liek it


----------



## Mentova (Apr 14, 2011)

Skift said:


> i hope u liek it


 ohmurr I do bby


----------



## Icky (Apr 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> Uh, it doesn't require it. Just press go.
> http://tinychat.com/talktothedevil


 
Are you guys camera/voice chatting again?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey guys, guess who's scanner decided to be nice :3c


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 14, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Hey guys, guess who's scanner decided to be nice :3c


 
Lol.

Vore. 

:v


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 14, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Anyone who doesn't remember Kimmerset's foreskin is a newfag.


 
YES



Jashwa said:


> Great, now Zeke's going to have to clean up David's jizz from the thread. I hope you're happy.


 
I have whole sketchbooks that are nothing but birds.  The pages stick together.



Thatch said:


> So we're making Deo puns now?


 
I would totally wear a deodorant called Red Hot Rage. Also we have been doing Deo puns since the first thread.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 14, 2011)

I lol'd, Aleu.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 14, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Hey guys, guess who's scanner decided to be nice :3c


 
I rolf'd then realized impending doom is soon ahead. D:


----------



## Monster. (Apr 15, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I rolf'd then realized impending doom is soon ahead. D:


Not really. Photobucket doesn't really give a fuck about copyrights so Aleu's in the clear with this one.

Aleu, that comic still makes me giggle.


----------



## Azure (Apr 15, 2011)

Lobar said:


> skift we should be hats at the same time


You should both carry around tiny pineapples. There should be a group called Hats of FA :V



Dyluck said:


> I have whole sketchbooks that are nothing but birds. The pages stick together.


You lie, they're full of pictures of yourself. And Kimmersets foreskin.

Also, Milo, your comic was cute, but you're right, you aren't funny :V


----------



## Thatch (Apr 15, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Also we have been doing Deo puns since the first thread.


 
True enough.

Hello?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 16, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Not really. Photobucket doesn't really give a fuck about copyrights so Aleu's in the clear with this one.
> 
> Aleu, that comic still makes me giggle.


 wouldn't stop him from whining. :V

Glad you guys like :3c

POSTING FOR JASHWA!!


----------



## Thatch (Apr 17, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> POSTING FOR JASHWA!!


 
Why it might not be the best idea to be a poptart cat in the fandom :V


The fact that I don't know how to draw a fatfur properly somehow comforts me.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 17, 2011)

nyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyannyan


----------



## Aleu (Apr 17, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Why it might not be the best idea to be a poptart cat in the fandom :V
> 
> 
> The fact that I don't know how to draw a fatfur properly somehow comforts me.


 Seems like a decent fatfur to me.


----------



## Ley (Apr 17, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK

POPTART CAT WHAT


----------



## Aleu (Apr 17, 2011)

Ley said:


> WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> POPTART CAT WHAT


 It's based off of this video.


----------



## crustone (Apr 17, 2011)

MEOW!


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 17, 2011)

crustone said:


> MEOW!


 
I laughed. 

Now I feel like shit.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 17, 2011)

ITT: Everyone wants Jash to die a horrible death :V


----------



## Takun (Apr 17, 2011)

crustone said:


> MEOW!


 
;v;


----------



## Aleu (Apr 17, 2011)

Thatch said:


> ITT: Everyone wants Jash to die a horrible death :V


 I don't want Jash to die...WHAT HAVE I DONE?!


----------



## Takun (Apr 17, 2011)

Quick Jash become SPEEDYCAT.

http://dagobah.net/flash/speedycat.swf


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 17, 2011)

Takun said:


> Quick Jash become SPEEDYCAT.
> 
> http://dagobah.net/flash/speedycat.swf


 
Did that used to be your avatar in 2008? It looks familiar.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 18, 2011)

Takun said:


> Quick Jash become SPEEDYCAT.
> 
> http://dagobah.net/flash/speedycat.swf


 
Oh my god, that's the cutest thing ever :3


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2011)

FUCK YEAH SPEEDY CAT!!! Newfags know nothing of speedy cat. *rave dances*


----------



## Deo (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Thatch (Apr 21, 2011)

Deo said:


>


 
Hahaha, this is great XD

What's the context, though?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Hahaha, this is great XD
> 
> What's the context, though?


 Does it need a context? :V


----------



## Thatch (Apr 21, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Does it need a context? :V


 
Yes :V


----------



## Deo (Apr 21, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Yes :V


 I can't say because if I do either HK or Fay will beat me to death with something.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> I can't say because if I do either HK or Fay will beat me to death with something *and HK will sulk*.


 
:V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 21, 2011)

Thatch said:


> I can't say because if I do either HK or Fay will beat me to death with something *and HK will sulk*.


 
But I'll still be there for him. :V


----------



## RedSavage (Apr 21, 2011)

Out of all of the things the internet has materialized over the year, the Pop-tart cat has to be my favorite. Random, adorable, and off the wall weird. <3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> I can't say because if I do either HK or Fay will beat me to death with something.


 Wait wut


----------



## Thatch (Apr 21, 2011)

Gibby said:


> But I'll still be there for him. :V


 
Fabulously :V


----------



## Jw (Apr 22, 2011)

THE STARFAF PICTURE


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 22, 2011)

Two great projects finished on the same day!


----------



## Jw (Apr 22, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Two great projects finished on the same day!


 
In all fairness though, DD's is better. Much better.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 22, 2011)

Jw said:


> In all fairness though, DD's is better. Much better.


 
You could argue which was more painful to make.

At least DD's involved SOME pleasure in the first place :V


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 22, 2011)

At least drawings don't shit all over you.

Though that could be what the drawing shows.

But you know what I mean.


----------



## Jw (Apr 22, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> At least drawings don't shit all over you.
> 
> Though that could be what the drawing shows.
> 
> But you know what I mean.



TRUEFAX: it might take babies 48 hours to poop :3
"HONEYMOON" TIME :V


----------



## Fay V (Apr 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> I can't say because if I do either HK or Fay will beat me to death with something.


 I'm curious...can you tell if I promise no beatings?


----------



## Thatch (Apr 23, 2011)

Artist's impression of the lastest FAF relevations.

Does this mean I'm an emotionless babyhater, or what?


----------



## Monster. (Apr 23, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Artist's impression of the lastest FAF relevations.
> 
> Does this mean I'm an emotionless babyhater, or what?


No, you're just reacting differently.

Sorry if my idea to draw everyone with the baby is creepy, but I don't think anyone else thought it creepy. We all live so far apart from each other and it's not like we have the luxury of going to actually check up on DD and the baby, so...


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 24, 2011)

It's not creepy to me.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 24, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Artist's impression of the lastest FAF relevations.
> 
> Does this mean I'm an emotionless babyhater, or what?


 
I concur.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 24, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Sorry if my idea to draw everyone with the baby is creepy


 
I said already it wasn't your idea alone, it was how everyone suddenly flocked for it D:

But nevermind, I don't want to argue it. It's my impression.


----------



## Jw (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, is anyone still interested in getting Avatars from the Starfaf picture?

Might be a little while tho.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 24, 2011)

Jw said:


> Oh yeah, is anyone still interested in getting Avatars from the Starfaf picture?
> 
> Might be a little while tho.


I'd love one, if you would be so kind <3 I'm perfectly willing to wait in the name of GREATNESS.


----------



## Icky (Apr 24, 2011)

Jw said:


> Oh yeah, is anyone still interested in getting Avatars from the Starfaf picture?
> 
> Might be a little while tho.


 I WOULD ALSO ENJOY ONE

THANKS AGAIN :3


----------



## Jw (Apr 24, 2011)

guy's it's just gonna be copypasta, I'm not redrawing them all, lol


----------



## Monster. (Apr 24, 2011)

Jw said:


> guy's it's just gonna be copypasta, I'm not redrawing them all, lol


It dun matter. >:C


----------



## Ley (Apr 29, 2011)

A Boi's Adventure 1 
 A Boi's Adventure 2 
 A Boi's Adventure 3 

Enjoy. <3


----------



## Ley (Apr 29, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/97796-Please-draw-my-fursona! < Above from that thread.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 29, 2011)

Ley said:


> A Boi's Adventure 1
> A Boi's Adventure 2
> A Boi's Adventure 3
> 
> Enjoy. <3


I am so glad I haven't signed off today yet. Otherwise I would have missed this for days.

I love you, Ley. Thank God I read that thread first.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 29, 2011)

Awesome, Ley! Pretty much exactly how it happened, moustache and all.


----------



## Bando (Apr 29, 2011)

Ley said:


> A Boi's Adventure 1
> A Boi's Adventure 2
> A Boi's Adventure 3
> 
> Enjoy. <3


 
Wow, this comic plus reading that thread made my night. So damn funny.

<3


----------



## Aden (Apr 29, 2011)

Ley said:


> A Boi's Adventure 1
> A Boi's Adventure 2
> A Boi's Adventure 3
> 
> Enjoy. <3


 
8D

\but wow, I will use the bottom middle panel into scaring children to not mess with my things when I am not looking


----------



## Deo (Apr 29, 2011)

Aden is a golfing mod. 
_I just knew it all along. _>_>
Ley, that's fanastic! Would you mind if I did my own version?


----------



## Waffles (Apr 29, 2011)

Ley said:


> A Boi's Adventure 1
> A Boi's Adventure 2
> A Boi's Adventure 3
> 
> Enjoy. <3



*+1 compliment*
Awesome :3
Silly smelge and his block.


----------



## Ley (Apr 29, 2011)

Deo said:


> Aden is a golfing mod.
> _I just knew it all along. _>_>
> *Ley, that's fanastic! Would you mind if I did my own version?*


 
Thank yew. <3 And of course not! Have at it! 

Now I have to go to school. </3 bye~


----------



## Deo (Apr 29, 2011)

http://i.picasion.com/pic40/c65e4ca75943c9c990e880f5fc344814.gif


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 29, 2011)

That was awesome. I wish I didn't miss it. 

Also, KAMINA GLASSES WASTED ON THAT LOSER ;~;


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2011)

Goddamit, why did I have to go to sleep :V

And the comics are great, Ley XD


----------



## Fay V (Apr 29, 2011)

Deo you never explained the HK/ Fay face thing. Even though we promised not to beat you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Deo you never explained the HK/ Fay face thing. Even though we promised not to beat you.


 
I'd like to know, too. *rings the drama bell*


----------



## Alstor (Apr 29, 2011)

Ley, you're still the best at recapping all of this stuff.


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2011)

Ley you are the best at these things <3


----------



## Waffles (Apr 29, 2011)

Ley is like some superhuman/furry journalist!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 29, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Ley, you're still the best at recapping all of this stuff.


 


Icky said:


> Ley you are the best at these things <3


 


Waffles said:


> Ley is like some superhuman/furry journalist!


 
We must all get together and show Ley how much we love her!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 29, 2011)

It appears that I've missed a gem of a thread last night.

OH LIFE.  WHY MUST YOU GET IN THE WAY.  :V


----------



## Thatch (Apr 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> We must all get together and show Ley how much we love her!


 
Dude, she's underage. Don't try to get us arrested :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 29, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Dude, she's underage. Don't try to get us arrested :V


 
You're a disgusting cake. :[


----------



## Ley (Apr 29, 2011)

All of you guys make me feel all warm 'n fuzzy inside. <3

Also DEO THAT IS SOO COOL :O Thank you!


----------



## Icky (Apr 30, 2011)

so i feel like i need to contribute more here

comic recap of Pirates Game y/n?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> so i feel like i need to contribute more here
> 
> comic recap of Pirates Game y/n?


 
y

Very simple to do in three panels.

1) "IMMA JOIN THIS!" "Ok cool."

2) "OMG CAN'T BELIEVE MY BANDWAGON HASN'T SHOWN UP."  "Dude, shut up."

3) "LOL THERE IT IS JUST LIKE I TOLD YOU  STOP PICKING ON ME U GUIZ"  "Banhammer"


----------



## Icky (Apr 30, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> y
> 
> Very simple to do in three panels.
> 
> ...


 
I was going to do a little more than that, but it'll be there :3


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> I was going to do a little more than that, but it'll be there :3


 
It was the only thing that stood out to me whilst reading through it.  :V


----------



## Fay V (Apr 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> I was going to do a little more than that, but it'll be there :3


 ickles, did you have an idea for panels? if so PM me and I'll draw something up


----------



## Icky (Apr 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> ickles, did you have an idea for panels? if so PM me and I'll draw something up


 
Like a storyboard or something? I was gonna make one and start sketches, but I'll just forward it to you in a few minutes.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 30, 2011)

Icky said:


> Like a storyboard or something? I was gonna make one and start sketches, but I'll just forward it to you in a few minutes.


 or just something simple like what Term did, with the general idea for words and stuff.


----------



## Deo (Apr 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Deo you never explained the HK/ Fay face thing. Even though we promised not to beat you.


 Oh it was just the general obvious. Ya know. HK says he has a crush on you, and you want to stay friends. But then heavily exaggerated into a HEY BBY face and a OHGOD DONOTWANT face. I'm not a complicated person. My mind works in simple ways.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> Oh it was just the general obvious. Ya know. HK says he has a crush on you, and you want to stay friends. But then heavily exaggerated into a HEY BBY face and a OHGOD DONOTWANT face. I'm not a complicated person. My mind works in simple ways.


 Oh I thought it was something dramatic in your head. nah no reason to beat people over that.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 30, 2011)

part 1 of the pirate adventures


----------



## Deo (Apr 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> part 1 of the pirate adventures


 HOP ON BOARD FURFAGS


----------



## Xegras (Apr 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> part 1 of the pirate adventures


 
This will lead to many great things >.>

Or a lawsuit D:


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 30, 2011)

Ley said:


> A Boi's Adventure 1
> A Boi's Adventure 2
> A Boi's Adventure 3
> 
> Enjoy. <3


 

That's pretty nice, buuuut....

this is how I think it happened

How it happened 1
How it happened 2
How it happened 3
How it happened 4
How it happened 5


Good to see the thread is coming back!


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> part 1 of the pirate adventures


 Fay looks like a sexy man in this. Just saying. 


Kiru-kun said:


> That's pretty nice, buuuut....
> 
> this is how I think it happened
> 
> ...


 This was awesome. The last panel is great.


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> That's pretty nice, buuuut....
> 
> this is how I think it happened
> 
> ...


 
Ahahaha oh man <3


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 30, 2011)

Xegras said:


> This will lead to many great things >.>
> 
> Or a lawsuit D:


 
Most really great things lead to a lawsuit. :c


----------



## Ley (Apr 30, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> That's pretty nice, buuuut....
> 
> this is how I think it happened
> 
> ...



:Sunglasses: I think that's a challenge, good sir.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 30, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Fay looks like a sexy man in this. Just saying.
> 
> .


 Well my toons don't ever look female...and I like captain's coats


----------



## Icky (Apr 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> part 1 of the pirate adventures


 
Okay that's way better than I would have done <3

Whose head am I on?


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Well my toons don't ever look female...and I like captain's coats


 Needs more DD boobs like all furry females to be able to tell :V

Also, I like the captain's coat too. A lot.


----------



## Fay V (May 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> Okay that's way better than I would have done <3
> 
> Whose head am I on?


HK's I guess. I'm being reeeeally lazy



Jashwa said:


> Needs more DD boobs like all furry females to be able to tell :V
> 
> Also, I like the captain's coat too. A lot.


 :3 I kinda added more curves this time. 

PART 2 IS NOW!


----------



## Monster. (May 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> PART 2 IS NOW!


I should have made up a ridiculous excuse to not get on that boat. Would have been funnier context for you to work with...

Next time, I'm so in. Yarr.


----------



## Fay V (May 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I should have made up a ridiculous excuse to not get on that boat. Would have been funnier context for you to work with...
> 
> Next time, I'm so in. Yarr.


 
myeah. I'm sorry you come off as kinda mean, but I thought it was funny.


----------



## Monster. (May 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> myeah. I'm sorry you come off as kinda mean, but I thought it was funny.


It's okay, lately I've been the emotional punching bag for everyone to throw blame onto, so I've been feeling pretty dead to everything anyway.

Besides, that was more like I was being a brat. xD


----------



## Fay V (May 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> It's okay, lately I've been the emotional punching bag for everyone to throw blame onto, so I've been feeling pretty dead to everything anyway.
> 
> Besides, that was more like I was being a brat. xD



ilu gaz. it was nothing personal


----------



## Monster. (May 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> ilu gaz. it was nothing personal


I meant IRL, silly. I know you didn't mean anything personally. :3c

And I _am_ a brat. >> It was pretty accurate, if anything.


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> PART 2 IS NOW!


 ew on HKs head

can I move

Oh, and you definitely forgot an obnoxious SQUAWK there. Jus'sayin.


----------



## Lobar (May 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> HK's I guess. I'm being reeeeally lazy
> 
> 
> :3 I kinda added more curves this time.
> ...


 
I have an opinion

the opinion is that this is adorable :3

Who's between Jash and Kimor in panel 2 (not Icky)?


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2011)

Oh boy furrypirates. :3


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I have an opinion
> 
> the opinion is that this is adorable :3
> 
> Who's between Jash and Kimor in panel 2 (not Icky)?


 I second this opinion. 

Uh, the second panel (Gaz get on the boat!) is Xegras, me, HK I think and Kimor.


----------



## Fay V (May 1, 2011)

it was hk again.

2nd panel is 
jash, hk, icky, kimor


----------



## Azure (May 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> HK's I guess. I'm being reeeeally lazy
> 
> 
> :3 I kinda added more curves this time.
> ...


This made me laugh. I was sharply reminded of my sinus headache. Then I sneezed EVERYWHERE. I'm holding you responsible


----------



## Monster. (May 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> (Gaz get on the boat!)


NEVER.

Next time, I promise I will. :c


----------



## Xegras (May 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> HK's I guess. I'm being reeeeally lazy
> 
> 
> :3 I kinda added more curves this time.
> ...


 
Bahaha I like the little Cy looking up at HK like he is going to stab him.


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> NEVER.
> 
> Next time, I promise I will. :c


 
Oh, no, I was just quoting the comic so people know where I'm referring to.

but you totally should though


----------



## Monster. (May 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> Oh, no, I was just quoting the comic so people know where I'm referring to.
> 
> but you totally should though


My bad, I'm tired and stupid. :c

I totally will, I promise. I fuckin' love pirates.


----------



## Lobar (May 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> it was hk again.
> 
> 2nd panel is
> jash, hk, icky, kimor


 
ah ok, that was my guess but the ears threw me


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> My bad, I'm tired and stupid. :c
> 
> I totally will, I promise. I fuckin' love pirates.


 Ehh, I was never that big on pirates as a kid. I just like parrots :v

I don't think the theme will be Pirates again, though. YOU SHOULD STILL COME CAUSE IT'S FUN


----------



## Monster. (May 1, 2011)

Icky said:


> Ehh, I was never that big on pirates as a kid. I just like parrots :v
> 
> I don't think the theme will be Pirates again, though. YOU SHOULD STILL COME CAUSE IT'S FUN


The next theme should be San Francisco.

Fags. Homeless people. Businessmen/women. Cops. Con artists.

FUCK THAT'D BE AWFUL.


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

Gaz said:


> The next theme should be San Francisco.
> 
> Fags. Homeless people. Businessmen/women. Cops. Con artists.
> 
> FUCK THAT'D BE AWFUL.


 
I suggested the Yakuza, but nothing happened :C


----------



## Ley (May 1, 2011)

What the fek is going on now D:


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> What the fek is going on now D:


 
We's talkin' about mafias and pirates.


----------



## Deo (May 1, 2011)

Why the fuck are you all still awake.

Why am I still awake? ãƒ½(ï¾ŸÐ”ï¾Ÿ)ï¾‰


----------



## Icky (May 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> Why the fuck are you all still awake.
> 
> Why am I still awake? ãƒ½(ï¾ŸÐ”ï¾Ÿ)ï¾‰


 
Aaaaaaaaaaa

It is 6 30 when did this happen aaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ley (May 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> Why the fuck are you all still awake.
> 
> Why am I still awake? ãƒ½(ï¾ŸÐ”ï¾Ÿ)ï¾‰


 
I dunno but I've been watching pink spiders with smiledog faces crawling all over the walls for the past couple hours.


----------



## Deo (May 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> I dunno but I've been watching pink spiders with smiledog faces crawling all over the walls for the past couple hours.


 THAT.
IS.
HORRIBLE.
http://www.myfacewhen.com/194/


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> HK's I guess. I'm being reeeeally lazy
> 
> 
> :3 I kinda added more curves this time.
> ...


 I lol'd at kimor constantly going I HAVE AN OPINION!


----------



## LizardKing (May 1, 2011)

I don't know what's going on here any more. I am sad.


----------



## Xegras (May 1, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/96875-Pirates-game 
Read the first three pages then any posts Cy may have left behind and you will pretty much will know whats up.


----------



## Jashwa (May 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> :3 I kinda added more curves this time.
> 
> PART 2 IS NOW!


 This is my favorite thing anyone's drawn in this thread. 

It is so awesome. 

All of it.


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> This is my favorite thing anyone's drawn in this thread.
> 
> It is so awesome.
> 
> All of it.


 
pirate cuddles!


----------



## Ley (May 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> THAT.
> IS.
> HORRIBLE.
> http://www.myfacewhen.com/194/



What's worse is that they grew hands and walked all over my body in a nightmare. The smiledog face looked at me no matter where it turned! x.x


----------



## Thatch (May 4, 2011)

Doesn't have much to do with FAF, but HK's avi gave me the impulse to start making animations. 9 shots and reload.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Doesn't have much to do with FAF, but HK's avi gave me the impulse to start making animations. 9 shots and reload.


 Sir the slide should lock back when he empties the mag so he can chamber a new round when he reloads. :V


----------



## Deo (May 4, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Doesn't have much to do with FAF, but HK's avi gave me the impulse to start making animations. 9 shots and reload.


 
That's much better than my shitty .gifs
KEEP GOING KEEP GOING


----------



## Thatch (May 4, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sir the slide should lock back when he empties the mag so he can chamber a new round when he reloads. :V


 
Fuck...

Seems like a minor tweak, but I have to change all those frames :V

But good point, on it. Fortunately neither do I feel sleepy at the moment, nor do I have to :V



Deo said:


> KEEP GOING KEEP GOING


 
WILL DO


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Fuck...
> 
> Seems like a minor tweak, but I have to change all those frames :V
> 
> But good point, on it. Fortunately neither do I feel sleepy at the moment, nor do I have to :V


 I'm just messing with you. It looks fine.


----------



## Jashwa (May 4, 2011)

I like your stick figure gifs, soap. Animate moar.


----------



## Ley (May 4, 2011)

http://www.myfacewhen.com/146/


----------



## Jw (May 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> This is my favorite thing anyone's drawn in this thread.
> 
> It is so awesome.
> 
> All of it.


 
:C
I am hurt. Deeply. NEXT TIME, 67 character drawing :V


----------



## Ley (May 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> This is my favorite thing anyone's drawn in this thread.
> 
> It is so awesome.
> 
> All of it.


 
No JW I am hurt moar. "U


----------



## Fay V (May 4, 2011)

Jw said:


> :C
> I am hurt. Deeply. NEXT TIME, 67 character drawing :V


 It's okay. He has to say that, I own his soul now. Free art is never free


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2011)

Fay V said:


> It's okay. He has to say that, I own his soul now. Free art is never free


 My god, what have you done?


----------



## Jw (May 4, 2011)

Fay V said:


> It's okay. He has to say that, I own his soul now. Free art is never free


 
drawing free art for 24 22 active FAF people is all part of my plan of greatest treachery :V




Heckler & Koch said:


> My god, what have you done?


 
Nay, what hast thou done to befall such a fate?


----------



## Jashwa (May 4, 2011)

Jw said:


> :C
> I am hurt. Deeply. NEXT TIME, 67 character drawing :V


 I wasn't in that Star Wars drawing, nor was it as funny and cute :V


Ley said:


> No JW I am hurt moar. "U


 QQ more ilu ley


Fay V said:


> It's okay. He has to say that, I own his soul now. Free art is never free


 Pirates of the Internet: Curse of the Free Art


----------



## Jw (May 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I wasn't in that Star Wars drawing, nor was it as funny and cute :V


 
Well, you could have asked to be in it...


----------



## Thatch (May 4, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm just messing with you. It looks fine.


 
Oh fuck you, just when I finished tweaking it :V

Look kinda uncanny durining the reloading because I'm a cheap bastard and trace my own drawings.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Oh fuck you, just when I finished tweaking it :V
> 
> Look kinda uncanny durining the reloading because I'm a cheap bastard and trace my own drawings.


 That looks much better sir. The gun nut in me is pleased.


----------



## Thatch (May 4, 2011)

Guys, suggestions of EASY stickman loops to do GO.

The only one I currently have on mind is too hard atm (a transformation with both changing posture and size), I'll have to practice first.


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Guys, suggestions of EASY stickman loops to do GO.


 
your mother

ohhhhhhh


----------



## Corto (May 4, 2011)

Not to be a dickhead but I gotta ask, does this thread serve a purpose anymore or has it finally turned into "General Discussion Thread: The gritty reboot"?


----------



## Thatch (May 4, 2011)

Icky said:


> your mother
> 
> ohhhhhhh


 
Your dick. It'll be a just a couple blank panels :V



Corto said:


> Not to be a dickhead but I gotta ask, does this thread serve a purpose anymore or has it finally turned into "General Discussion Thread: The gritty reboot"?


 
I don't think so. It's still doodles and asspats for posting doodles :V


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2011)

Corto said:


> Not to be a dickhead but I gotta ask, does this thread serve a purpose anymore or has it finally turned into "General Discussion Thread: The gritty reboot"?


 
It serves the same purpose as it always has. Things have just gotten a bit off topic because Ley and Fay haven't uploaded recently. (That wasn't meant to pressure you :c)


----------



## Deo (May 4, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Guys, suggestions of EASY stickman loops to do GO.
> 
> The only one I currently have on mind is too hard atm (a transformation with both changing posture and size), I'll have to practice first.


 Draw this face with shifty eyes
http://www.gifbin.com/bin/1238512492_the-happening-wahlberg.gif


----------



## Corto (May 4, 2011)

Icky said:


> It serves the same purpose as it always has. Things have just gotten a bit off topic because Ley and Fay haven't uploaded recently. (That wasn't meant to pressure you :c)


 
Ok. Just I haven't read the thread for a while and after a quick scan I saw a lot of talking the talk but no one walking the walk. Just asking because it was that same thing that got the last thread locked. I guess the fact it's been weeks and this hasn't reached page 500 yet means I just worry too much.
Please do excuse me. Guess still have some mod blood in me.


----------



## Thatch (May 4, 2011)

Deo said:


> Draw this face with shifty eyes
> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/1238512492_the-happening-wahlberg.gif


 
Hmmm, I'm completely crap with drawing mouths, so might as well practice on it.



Corto said:


> Please do excuse me. Guess still have some mod blood in me.


 
Try the leech therapy. It gets rid of bad blood.


----------



## Corto (May 4, 2011)

Screw leeches, I'd need a bloody exorcist.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2011)

Corto said:


> Not to be a dickhead but I gotta ask, does this thread serve a purpose anymore or has it finally turned into "General Discussion Thread: The gritty reboot"?


 There are still comics. Fay's been doing one about the pirates game in forum games. They're just being churned out slower since the initial awesome of the thread has died down.


----------



## Deo (May 4, 2011)

http://www.gifbin.com/bin/122010/1292959503_mma-flying-matrix-ninja-kick.gif
http://www.gifbin.com/bin/122009/1260443600_pelican_swallows_pigeon.gif


----------



## Xegras (May 4, 2011)

Corto said:


> Screw leeches, I'd need a bloody exorcist.


 
I'm sure team Jacob could suck it right out of your system. 

He's the vampire one right?


----------



## Corto (May 4, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I'm sure team Jacob could suck it right out of your system.
> 
> Hes the vampire one right?


 
The first sentence disturbs me to no end.

I can't decide whether the second sentence makes it worse or better.


----------



## Ley (May 4, 2011)

Corto said:


> Not to be a dickhead but I gotta ask, does this thread serve a purpose anymore or has it finally turned into "General Discussion Thread: The gritty reboot"?


 
</3 Real life eats at my face like burritos at my last family reunion.


----------



## Xegras (May 4, 2011)

Ley said:


> </3 Real life eats at my face like burritos at my last family reunion.


 


I just imagined a family of bunnies with a giant fart cloud above them.


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2011)

Deo said:


> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/122009/1260443600_pelican_swallows_pigeon.gif


 oh my god, what the ever loving fuck was that ;v;


----------



## Ley (May 4, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I just imagined a family of bunnies with a giant fart cloud above them.


 
I.. 

xegras you're getting free art just for making me laugh as hard as I did. I've been feeling like crap for days.


----------



## Jashwa (May 4, 2011)

Jw said:


> Well, you could have asked to be in it...


I did, but I didn't see it until after you closed it and said no one else could be in :C


----------



## Carta (May 4, 2011)

Ley said:


> </3 Real life eats at my face like burritos at my last family reunion.


 
Wasn't specifically talking about your art output, if that's what the apparently broken emoticon heart was about. Just generally asking.

Also hey apparently Chrome is batshit insane and changes my accounts when I'm not looking.


----------



## Jw (May 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I did, but I didn't see it until after you closed it and said no one else could be in :C


 
well, maybe when I get to actually making the avatars you can have one. But that's after finals.


----------



## Jashwa (May 5, 2011)

Jw said:


> well, maybe when I get to actually making the avatars you can have one. But that's after finals.


 Well fine, but I'm pretty sure I don't have any soul left to give. You'll have to negotiate with Fay for a piece of it.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Well fine, but I'm pretty sure I don't have any soul left to give. You'll have to negotiate with Fay for a piece of it.


 But she owns his soul too. What do you think all those fayvatars were for? She's collecting souls.


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2011)

Oh, I'm safe then.


----------



## Jw (May 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Well fine, but I'm pretty sure I don't have any soul left to give. You'll have to negotiate with Fay for a piece of it.


 
Are you telling me to ask Fay for a piece? 
Gee, things are getting interesting in here.

:V




Heckler & Koch said:


> But she owns his soul too. What do you think all those fayvatars were for? She's collecting souls.


 
Not quite. See, I already claimed souls with my own art gifts before then. I built up soul equity and traded one. The Starfaf picture was a true soul purge for that purpose. So now I can afford to have an art whore thread like all the popufurs. And still keep my original soul.


----------



## Ley (May 5, 2011)

Considering the huge amount of giftart and LotR themed pics I'll be doing once I finish a certain commish...


----------



## Ley (May 5, 2011)

hrgh


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 5, 2011)

Deo owns my soul.  I gave it to her for one of her avatars.

Also Ley, when you get around to it, you should do comics of the FAF Bedtime Stories, that would be awesome.


----------



## Enwon (May 5, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Deo owns my soul.  I gave it to her for one of her avatars.


You never had a soul.  You're a ginger.  And if you did have a soul, I strongly doubt Deo would want it.


@everybody else: When are you going to post some actual comics here.  This thread's getting lame.


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2011)

Enwon said:


> @everybody else: When are you going to post some actual comics here.  This thread's getting lame.


 
You could have at least drawn a comic in which you ask about comics.

You just chipped in to the lameness and potential death of the thread. I hope you're proud of yourself :V


----------



## Aleu (May 5, 2011)

I have an idea for a picture. I thought of Jw's Star Wars version of FAF and I thought, "I should do something like that too...but what?"
Then my nerdiness kicked in and answered "OKAMI!"
So I'm going to draw any FAF member interested as one of the brush gods. The list is as follows:
Amaterasu -Tomias
Bakugami
Gekigami
Itegami
Kabgami-I'm just using Jashwa just because :V
Kasugami
Kazegami
Moegami-Dyluck, Icky
Nuregami
Tachigami -Jw
The Hanagami (three people is preferable)
Yomigami-Lizardking
Yumigami -Aden

So is anyone interested?


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I have an idea for a picture. I thought of Jw's Star Wars version of FAF and I thought, "I should do something like that too...but what?"
> Then my nerdiness kicked in and answered "OKAMI!"
> So I'm going to draw any FAF member interested as one of the brush gods. The list is as follows:
> Amaterasu
> ...


 
I'll take Yomigami :3


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I have an idea for a picture. I thought of Jw's Star Wars version of FAF and I thought, "I should do something like that too...but what?"
> Then my nerdiness kicked in and answered "OKAMI!"
> So I'm going to draw any FAF member interested as one of the brush gods. The list is as follows:
> 
> So is anyone interested?


 
I'd love to see my cockatoo as Moegami.  Burd + pipe + flaming.  It's just perfect~

icky can be the goofy little ball one :>


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 5, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I have an idea for a picture. I thought of Jw's Star Wars version of FAF and I thought, "I should do something like that too...but what?"
> Then my nerdiness kicked in and answered "OKAMI!"
> So I'm going to draw any FAF member interested as one of the brush gods. The list is as follows:
> Amaterasu
> ...


 
This looks cool, could you please draw Tomias as Ammy, that would be great, thanks :3


----------



## Fay V (May 5, 2011)

i love ammy. good luck with it.


----------



## Jashwa (May 5, 2011)

So many japanese names.


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2011)

bah, you people and your goddamn animal personas :c


This reminds me of Amy's black dot, and Arc making her bark. I wonder who else remembers that :V


----------



## LizardKing (May 5, 2011)

Thatch said:


> This reminds me of Amy's black dot, and Arc making her bark. I who else remembers that :V


 
That's the first thing I thought of xD


----------



## Aleu (May 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> So many japanese names.


 It's a game by japanese people based off of japanese lore. I wonder why the japanese names :V


----------



## Jw (May 5, 2011)

I'd like either Tachigami (first pick) or Gekigami. You can pick. If you even want me in it. No pressure.


----------



## Thatch (May 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> That's the first thing I thought of xD


 
Ha, though so XD

And dammit, I wanted to make an animation of a running canine-ish thing, but it's hard! D:

Why does everything require practice, I'd want to just be a prodigy at something D:


----------



## Aleu (May 5, 2011)

Jw said:


> I'd like either Tachigami (first pick) or Gekigami. You can pick. If you even want me in it. No pressure.


 I used a random generator thing so you get Tachigami. :3


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2011)

Aleu said:


> So is anyone interested?


 
I can fill in for whoever has the biggest ears âˆ‘:V


----------



## Azure (May 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> I can fill in for whoever has the biggest ears âˆ‘:V


 ;.;

/mine are better :<


----------



## Recel (May 5, 2011)

Azure said:


> ;.;
> 
> /mine are better :<



I have more than two long ears! 

Aaaaaanyways, looking foward to that picture.


----------



## Aleu (May 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> I can fill in for whoever has the biggest ears âˆ‘:V


 I guess that'd be Yumigami, cuz it's a bunny.


----------



## Ley (May 5, 2011)

I'm a motherfucking bunny.


----------



## Aleu (May 5, 2011)

Ley said:


> I'm a motherfucking bunny.


 But, Adens called the one with the biggest ears...and he can infract me too >.>

Don't hate me ;~;


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2011)

wha

just give ley the bunny, augh D:


----------



## Jw (May 5, 2011)

Aleu said:


> But, Adens called the one with the biggest ears...and he can infract me too >.>
> 
> Don't hate me ;~;


 
Aleu, you wanted to do something similar to what I did. Congrats, you got it.


----------



## Azure (May 5, 2011)

Ko-Gekigami?


----------



## Ley (May 5, 2011)

Hay

wait

'member waaay in the first post that I had asked from people to refrain from organizing theme type ideas on the thread? I mean I like the idea and all but could you take it to the other thread? This one is for comics, not just pictures of characters. (fff- I'm almost done with commissions I'll be able to nurse my thread back to health x_x)


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 5, 2011)

I'd just like to point out my new avatar, courtesy of Fay, is better than anything else posted in this thread.  :V


----------



## Azure (May 5, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I'd just like to point out my new avatar, courtesy of Fay, is better than anything else posted in this thread.  :V


 Sup yo.


----------



## Aden (May 6, 2011)

Ley said:


> Hay
> 
> wait
> 
> 'member waaay in the first post that I had asked from people to refrain from organizing theme type ideas on the thread? I mean I like the idea and all but could you take it to the other thread? This one is for comics, not just pictures of characters. (fff- I'm almost done with commissions I'll be able to nurse my thread back to health x_x)


 
Ah yes, I had forgotten. I'll have to enforce this, then.

SO PUT IT IN ANOTHER THREAD GUYS >:c


----------



## Fay V (May 6, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I'd just like to point out my new avatar, courtesy of Fay, is better than anything else posted in this thread.  :V


 what about the other stuff I've drawn in this thread?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 6, 2011)

Fay V said:


> what about the other stuff I've drawn in this thread?


 
Beats it.  But Fay in a pirate coat is a close second.


----------



## Fay V (May 6, 2011)

I ought to make the coat picture an avatar


----------



## Tycho (May 6, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I'd just like to point out my new avatar, courtesy of Fay, is better than anything else posted in this thread.  :V


 
Krabby used SmokeScreen!

hey wait a sec


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Krabby used SmokeScreen!
> 
> hey wait a sec


 
I see what you did there.


----------



## Fay V (May 6, 2011)

the more I look at it, the lore it makes me think the crab is trying to flip the bird


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 6, 2011)

Fay V said:


> the more I look at it, the lore it makes me think the crab is trying to flip the bird


 
Now that you say that I'm thinking the same thing.  Originally I just through he was just sticking the claw out as if to say "let me tell you why that's bullshit."


----------



## Jw (May 6, 2011)

Oh, forgot to post this earlier. Fay, you might nit need the avatar after I finish this:
http://i398.photobucket.com/albums/pp70/jwmcd2/fay.png?t=1304683821
Just have not inked the boat yet. Or colored the majority yet.

Still very pirate-esque.
EDIT:
Also, some raw close-ups of StarFaf that have never been shown before:
LizardKing, Xenke, Pine, "shem-who-shall-no-be-named" 
Icky, Fay, Gibby, HK, 
Ley, Corto, "Tiger-that-shall-not-be-named", Kiru, RayO
Gaz, Barefootfoof, Aden, Gibby again
Kiru, Zeke, Thatch, and others

Anyway, off for a while for finals. In a week or so I'll work on inking Starfaf and fixing the errors and goofs.


----------



## Ley (May 6, 2011)

Jw said:
			
		

> Ley,  Corto, "Tiger-that-shall-not-be-named", Kiru, RayO



:3c


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 6, 2011)

Ley said:


> I'm a motherfucking bunny.


 

My ears are bigger then yours :3


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 6, 2011)

This thread needs moar art.  I'd draw some...but I can't be bothered right now...later though, if some funny random shit happens XD


----------



## Ley (May 6, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> My ears are bigger then yours :3


 
I'm. The motherfucking. Bunny.



Tomias_Redford said:


> This thread needs moar art. I'd draw some...but I can't be bothered right now...later though, if some funny random shit happens XD



Tomias, the thread is stickied so it's not going to die any time soon. If you read up, people have complained about the more art stuff but saying 'you can't be bothered' gives off an annoying vibe.

There will be art whenever people feel like drawing.


----------



## Fay V (May 6, 2011)

I was gonna do art, but because of Tomias I don't feel like it.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2011)

:V

Yes that's an old picture, but it's relevant.


----------



## Jashwa (May 6, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I was gonna do art, but because of Tomias I don't feel like it.


 Gigglefests.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2011)

Tomias I hate you I wanted to see more adorable faybles art >=[


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 6, 2011)

Wait hold on...I'm not sure if I'm tripping or not, but are the eyes in Jashwa's avatar changing color 0.o

Also Unsilenced, that pic made my day =D


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Wait hold on...I'm not sure if I'm tripping or not, but are the eyes in Jashwa's avatar changing color 0.o
> 
> Also Unsilenced, that pic made my day =D


 http://i.somethingawful.com/forumsystem/emoticons/emot-catdrugs.gif


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 6, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> http://i.somethingawful.com/forumsystem/emoticons/emot-catdrugs.gif



*mind just exploded*


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2011)

Mother of god Jashwa's AV got creepier. 

/world.


----------



## Aleu (May 7, 2011)

Ley said:


> Ha
> 
> wait
> 
> 'member waaay in the first post that I had asked from people to refrain from organizing theme type ideas on the thread? I mean I like the idea and all but could you take it to the other thread? This one is for comics, not just pictures of characters. (fff- I'm almost done with commissions I'll be able to nurse my thread back to health x_x)


 


Aden said:


> Ah yes, I had forgotten. I'll have to enforce this, then.
> 
> SO PUT IT IN ANOTHER THREAD GUYS >:c


 what if I make it into a comic? Is it fine now? :3c


----------



## Ley (May 7, 2011)

I drew this a while ago and I just remembered it. :3c Deo said she was a girlscout and this is what popped through my head.


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 7, 2011)

Ley said:


> I drew this a while ago and I just remembered it. :3c Deo said she was a girlscout and this is what popped through my head.


 
Man, now I want thin mints...


----------



## Jashwa (May 7, 2011)

Ley said:


> I drew this a while ago and I just remembered it. :3c Deo said she was a girlscout and this is what popped through my head.


 Sales would increase out of fear.


----------



## Bando (May 7, 2011)

Ley said:


> I drew this a while ago and I just remembered it. :3c Deo said she was a girlscout and this is what popped through my head.


 
You have no idea how many boxes of cookies I'd buy if girlscouts did this :V


----------



## Ley (May 7, 2011)

Should I color this y/y?


----------



## Mentova (May 7, 2011)

I would totally buy Deoscout cookies.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 7, 2011)

Deoscout cookie ideas.

Ginger snaps = Thier just normal ginger snap cookies, except if you don't buy them you get your hand snapped off.

Rage Mints = Same as thin mints, but you get Deo Raeg in you don't buy them.

Her tagline could be this.

Deoscout: "Buy my fuckin cookies or I'll eat your kids."


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 8, 2011)

I might as well tell y'all that I'm making Duckatars, where I take an unfortunate furry's fursona and use the distinguishing features of said 'sona to put it into duck form. :3c They're not as good as the Fay/Deo/Gaz avatars, but here's examples:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5710545
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5710544
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5710541
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5711019

If anyone wants one, tell me! :3c 

Journal here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2325225/

Just tell me what you'd like exactly, which can include colours, patterns, accessories, situations and expressions and then I will add you to the list and I will PM you when it gets done. :3c


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2011)

bigger bagger gibber gabber gibby gibbers

I suck with this art rage program
Makes things look even sillier though so that's fine


----------



## Azure (May 10, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> bigger bagger gibber gabber gibby gibbers
> 
> I suck with this art rage program
> Makes things look even sillier though so that's fine


 You're my hero.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 11, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> bigger bagger gibber gabber gibby gibbers
> 
> I suck with this art rage program
> Makes things look even sillier though so that's fine



Damnit, you owe me a new keyboard, mine is now sticky with the coke I was drinking :V


----------



## Fay V (May 11, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Damnit, you owe me a new keyboard, mine is now sticky with the coke I was drinking :V


 we all know it was sticky from other fluids before that.


----------



## Smelge (May 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> we all know it was sticky from other fluids before that.


 
Tears of impotent rage mostly.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Tears of impotent rage mostly.


 
Tears are sticky?


----------



## Xegras (May 11, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Tears are sticky?


 
When they are filled with impotent rage they are.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> we all know it was sticky from other fluids before that.



What are you implying...:V



Smelge said:


> Tears of impotent rage mostly.



Nope, 1. I'm not impotent, 2. I don't rage anymore.



Gibby said:


> Tears are sticky?



they can be if there is too much sugar in your body, I think...


----------



## Jw (May 11, 2011)

I now have an appropriate reason to upload this old picture

TOMIAS IS NOT A FUCKING POKE'MON

I intend to make a series now.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 11, 2011)

Jw said:


> I now have an appropriate reason to upload this old picture
> 
> TOMIAS IS NOT A FUCKING POKE'MON
> 
> I intend to make a series now.


 
xD


----------



## Corto (May 11, 2011)

Dear Lord those ducks are staring right into my soul.
Gibby you creep me out.


----------



## Monster. (May 11, 2011)

I had the cutest idea for a comic yesterday, but I can't get it down because I still can't find my computer cord. Fml. :[



Gibby said:


> They're not as good as the Fay/Deo/Gaz avatars


Mine were just chibis. Ya'll just made them your avatars for a little while. :V It was totally unintentional that they become "Gaztars" (and Fay's are still way better than mine). I'd love a ducktar, though, Gibby. :3c Pretty please?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 11, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I'd love a ducktar, though, Gibby. :3c Pretty please?


 
Of course you can have one! What would you like, exactly? A long-haired lady Gaga duckie, perhaps? Or what would you actually prefer? :3c


----------



## Monster. (May 11, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Of course you can have one! What would you like, exactly? A long-haired lady Gaga duckie, perhaps? Or what would you actually prefer? :3c


In all honesty, the Gaga joke is pretty much dead to me now. So would it be alright to ask for plain old Gaz? Nothing special is needed.

Thank you so much in advance, Gibby <3 I love that you're doing more art. :3


----------



## LizardKing (May 12, 2011)

May as well put this here as well, since this thread doesn't get enough love.

Sorry.


----------



## Alstor (May 12, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> May as well put this here as well, since this thread doesn't get enough love.
> 
> Sorry.


 No, this is needed.

Very needed.


----------



## Xegras (May 12, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> May as well put this here as well, since this thread doesn't get enough love.
> 
> Sorry.



Day has been made.


----------



## Thatch (May 14, 2011)

Posting this here, since I made this as a direct reponce to a post in R&R and the thread is dead anyway :V


----------



## LizardKing (May 14, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Posting this here, since I made this as a direct reponce to a post in R&R and the thread is dead anyway :V


 
You should make more of these :3

They're like instructional videos


----------



## Alstor (May 14, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Posting this here, since I made this as a direct reponce to a post in R&R and the thread is dead anyway :V


 I'm going to use this all the time now.


----------



## Thatch (May 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> You should make more of these :3
> 
> They're like instructional videos


 
Haha "Animated Guide To The Internet"

I'd need ideas for episodes, though. All the usual "internet vs. reality" cliches ect.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 17, 2011)

Guys, I swear, when I can get a camera up, I'm gonna draw the fuck out of stuff! *hates not drawing*


----------



## Corto (May 17, 2011)

Ever thought of getting a scanner? They are dirt cheap nowadays.


----------



## Thatch (May 19, 2011)

Corto said:


> Ever thought of getting a scanner? They are dirt cheap nowadays.


 
All the people using cameras probably can't have scanners, because they break them every time by trying to scan their asses.


----------



## Fay V (May 19, 2011)

Thatch said:


> All the people using cameras probably can't have scanners, because they break them every time by trying to scan their asses.


 god why don't they invent a scanner able to support my ass?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 19, 2011)

Ghetto booty scanners.

Multi-million dollar idea right there.


----------



## Thatch (May 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> god why don't they invent a scanner able to support my ass?


 
Everything computer-related is designed for normal-sized people, didn't you know? Big hands, big ass, one way or another you're fucked:V


----------



## Mentova (May 19, 2011)

Why are you people scanning your asses what is wrong with you D:


----------



## Alstor (May 19, 2011)

Step one: find portable scanner
Step two: place on wall
Step three: place naked ass on scanner and let it scan

Ta da. A scanner that can support any ass. Also works with hand, breat, and penis shots.


----------



## Ley (May 19, 2011)

Whaat the fuckkk


----------



## ArielMT (May 19, 2011)

Needs less ass scanning and more ass drawing.

Unless your ass has a barcode on it or something.

This week only: 99Â¢/lb. at Furrs' Supermarket.


----------



## Enwon (May 30, 2011)

Okay, this thread has been dead for about 11 days.  May as well bring it back.  I've got 2 comics.

One comic.

Two comic.

More to come.


----------



## Fay V (May 30, 2011)

Enwon said:


> Okay, this thread has been dead for about 11 days.  May as well bring it back.  I've got 2 comics.
> 
> One comic.
> 
> ...


 tehe...I thought for a moment that was fay because of the head mark


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 30, 2011)

Needs comic of Fay wearing masks, cause she's going impersonator-crazy.


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Needs comic of Fay wearing masks, cause she's going impersonator-crazy.


 I'm on it :V


----------



## Fay V (May 30, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Needs comic of Fay wearing masks, cause she's going impersonator-crazy.


 It has made my day


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> It has made my day


 
This is abundantly clear.  :V


----------



## Unsilenced (May 30, 2011)

THAT TERM IS A SPY FAY!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 30, 2011)

HAHA!  Joke's on her though.

I don't know how to center align sigs!


----------



## Fay V (May 30, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> HAHA!  Joke's on her though.
> 
> I don't know how to center align sigs!


 curses


----------



## Unsilenced (May 30, 2011)

You need to change your location and species. :v


----------



## Fay V (May 30, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> You need to change your location and species. :v


 nah I'm just being a mimic


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> curses


 
;V

If you're going to mimic, best to get the whole thing right.

Always said FAF needed moar crabs anyway.


----------



## Enwon (May 30, 2011)

More comics.

FAF's reaction to HK coming out.

And Aden on a windy day.


----------



## Fay V (May 30, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> ;V
> 
> If you're going to mimic, best to get the whole thing right.
> 
> Always said FAF needed moar crabs anyway.


 
We've had members trying, but they can't get past first base.


----------



## Aleu (May 30, 2011)

Enwon said:


> More comics.
> 
> FAF's reaction to HK coming out.
> 
> And Aden on a windy day.


 I think the first link has most truth


----------



## Corto (May 30, 2011)

Ah, the joys of .gif signature images. Not even my own alt account can mimic this one.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 30, 2011)

Corto said:


> Ah, the joys of .gif signature images. Not even my own alt account can mimic this one.


 
I've seen that .gif before. I'm sure a dedicated troll could find it. 

Problem? :v


----------



## Bando (May 30, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I've seen that .gif before. I'm sure a dedicated troll could find it.
> 
> Problem? :v


 
Normal users can't have .gif images in their signatures :V


----------



## Fay V (May 30, 2011)

Corto said:


> Ah, the joys of .gif signature images. Not even my own alt account can mimic this one.


 FUUUUU


----------



## Unsilenced (May 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> nah I'm just being a mimic


 

Name:_ Philosofoxus Mimicae
_Common name: Mimic Philosofox
Habitat: FAF
Behavior: Crudely mimics the basic physical characteristics of other organisms in the local ecosystem. While most most mimicry in the FAF ecosystem is behavior imitation, used by lower organisms to avoid predation, the Mimic Philosofox has no natural predators and only mimics physical appearances. The exact purpose of this behavior is unknown, though some naturalists suspect that it may be an attempt to supplement the fox's normal diet with "lulz," a common low-level food source that provides the base of the FAF food web.


----------



## Corto (May 30, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I've seen that .gif before. I'm sure a dedicated troll could find it.
> 
> Problem? :v


 Or, you know, save the image in my signature. No need to go sleuthing through the internet.

But as what's his name said, you plebs can't have awesome gifs as signatures. And my lack of avatar means there is no other way to impersonate me.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 30, 2011)

Bando said:


> Normal users can't have .gif images in their signatures :V


 
FFFF-

Oh well. It's a good thing. If everyone could use animated sigs I would have to kill something.


----------



## Enwon (May 30, 2011)

With apologies to Wolf Bone.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> We've had members trying, but they can't get past first base.


 
I'd buy that.


----------



## Corto (May 30, 2011)

Wait so was HK gay after all?


----------



## Enwon (May 30, 2011)

Corto said:


> Wait so was HK gay after all?


He came out as bisexual about a month or so ago.


----------



## Corto (May 30, 2011)

Well fuck me sideways with a tetherball pole and call me Shirley, I sure as hell didn't see that _cumming_. 

Also, an excuse to post this again.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 30, 2011)

Corto said:


> Well fuck me sideways with a tetherball pole and call me Shirley, I sure as hell didn't see that _cumming_.


 
HNNNNNNNG.

And it's not that much of a shocker.  Guy that desperate for affection WOULD be open to just about anything.  :V


----------



## Mentova (May 30, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> HNNNNNNNG.
> 
> And it's not that much of a shocker.  Guy that desperate for affection WOULD be open to just about anything.  :V


 I'm not desperate. >=[


----------



## Corto (May 31, 2011)

Shhhh, don't worry HK. Do you want a hug? I could give you a hug. You want a hug?


----------



## Mentova (May 31, 2011)

Corto said:


> Shhhh, don't worry HK. Do you want a hug? I could give you a hug. You want a hug?


 Not from you.

>=[


----------



## Jashwa (May 31, 2011)

What about from me?


----------



## Mentova (May 31, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> What about from me?


 Normally I'd say yes but you have been extra mean recently. ;_;


----------



## Corto (May 31, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not from you.
> 
> >=[


 Well, fuck you too. I'll keep this in mind. You just made a powerful enemy today.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 31, 2011)

Aww, look he's being all tough.  :3


----------



## Jashwa (May 31, 2011)

Corto I'd give you a hug.


----------



## Mentova (May 31, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Corto I'd give you a hug.


 You'd hug anyone.

You hug-slut.


----------



## Jashwa (May 31, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You'd hug anyone.
> 
> You hug-slut.


 You're wrong. There are certain people who I would DEFINITELY not hug.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 2, 2011)

this place is dead so...

this and this are roughly associated with FaF


Pirates part 3


----------



## Alstor (Jun 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Pirates part 3


 Fay, you draw the cutest corpses. :3c


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 2, 2011)

herf derf wrong thread

sooo nice comics everyone


----------



## Fay V (Jun 2, 2011)

You know, I was going to point out that this is mostly arty...but that was awesome


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> You know, I was going to point out that this is mostly arty...but that was awesome


 
It's been moved to the correct thread, the Faf Stories bit. You can find that story I worked way to long on here.  

Also, thanks. c:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You're wrong. There are certain people who I would DEFINITELY not hug.


 
Would you hug me? :3c


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll hug anyone, as long as they don't stab me in the back mid hug...that would suck.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 5, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I'll hug anyone, as long as they don't stab me in the back mid hug...that would suck.


 Don't hug a spy then :V


----------



## Enwon (Jun 5, 2011)

Corto handles furries who are desperate to find out who became moderators.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 5, 2011)

Enwon said:


> Corto handles furries who are desperate to find out who became moderators.


 Heh. That was great, Enwon. Really funny. Hahahaha.

Ha.

:c


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2011)

Enwon said:


> Corto handles furries who are desperate to find out who became moderators.



I lol'd hard at this one dude, nice one XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 6, 2011)

Enwon said:


> Corto handles furries who are desperate to find out who became moderators.


 
I read the last panel as "fucking curries."


----------



## Corto (Jun 6, 2011)

I fucking hate curry.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I read the last panel as "fucking curries."


My handwriting is terrible, yes.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 6, 2011)

That a gas grenade he's throwing at the furry?


----------



## Enwon (Jun 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> That a gas grenade he's throwing at the furry?


Yeah, I guess.  I think it's mustard gas in there. :V


----------



## Waffles (Jun 6, 2011)

Enwon said:


> Yeah, I guess.  I think it's mustard gas in there. :V


 inb4 the furry with a pain fetish jumps in


----------



## Ley (Jun 6, 2011)

OHMURR I LOOOOVE PAIINNN

anyways.

thanks guys for keeping thread alive

i feel like a terrible person :c


----------



## Riavis (Jun 6, 2011)

I was going to try to contribute but...

http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/961/sam0054f.jpg

: /


----------



## Fay V (Jun 6, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I was going to try to contribute but...
> 
> http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/961/sam0054f.jpg
> 
> : /


 that is adorable!


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 6, 2011)

Riavis said:


> I was going to try to contribute but...
> 
> http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/961/sam0054f.jpg
> 
> : /


 
What is all that crap under your fingernail? D:


----------



## Riavis (Jun 6, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> What is all that crap under your fingernail? D:


 
Dirt. Kind of pointless to take a shower in the middle of a full-blown sandstorm


----------



## Pine (Jun 6, 2011)

working on some FAF monopoly cards. Will contribute soon.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 6, 2011)

Pine said:


> working on some FAF monopoly cards. Will contribute soon.


 
This could be intredasting. Btw, would it be of FAF in general, or will it relate to actual members? o:


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 6, 2011)

Pine said:


> working on some FAF monopoly cards. Will contribute soon.



Can I be Mayfair? XD


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 6, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Can I be Mayfair? XD



You're jail.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 6, 2011)

Riavis said:


> Dirt. Kind of pointless to take a shower in the middle of a full-blown sandstorm


 
OH HEY I KNOW THAT FEELING!

/lives in desert


----------



## Monster. (Jun 8, 2011)

Since I still don't have access to my computer/tablet and insomnia is beating me in the face relentlessly, I did these on OC:

http://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb368/Radio-Gaz/Fox.jpg
http://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb368/Radio-Gaz/Husky.jpg
http://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb368/Radio-Gaz/Tiger.jpg
http://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb368/Radio-Gaz/Wolf.jpg

Just poking some fun at some popular fursona choices since while looking for reference sheet commission prices, I noticed how people tend to take the "original" aspect of their character a little far.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 8, 2011)

Gaz said:


> http://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb368/Radio-Gaz/Fox.jpg


 
Lol'd, Gaz. :3c

Reminds me of a certain blue fox...


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 8, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Since I still don't have access to my computer/tablet and insomnia is beating me in the face relentlessly, I did these on OC:
> 
> http://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb368/Radio-Gaz/Fox.jpg
> http://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb368/Radio-Gaz/Husky.jpg
> ...


 
NICE!

Out of curiosity, though, why is the husky a psycho?


----------



## Monster. (Jun 8, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Lol'd, Gaz. :3c
> 
> Reminds me of a certain blue fox...


I'm not surprised. :3



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> NICE!
> 
> Out of curiosity, though, why is the husky a psycho?


I don't know why, but people with husky/wolf 'sonas always make them "crazy". Like the mix of domestic and wild canine blood drove them half-insane with the "call of the wild" or some bullshit like that.


----------



## Kyuugaikaka (Jun 8, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Since I still don't have access to my computer/tablet and insomnia is beating me in the face relentlessly, I did these on OC:
> 
> http://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb368/Radio-Gaz/Fox.jpg
> http://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb368/Radio-Gaz/Husky.jpg
> ...


 
ahaha oh geez i love this


----------



## Ley (Jun 8, 2011)

it makes me more..



_MYSTERIOUS._


----------



## Sar (Jun 9, 2011)

Some of these comic are basic drawings, but thats me judging a book by its cover. i did look at them.

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s...leV/comtom.jpg
^^ this one in particular i have witnessed lurking many times.

Some are pretty accurate comics


----------



## Monster. (Jun 9, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Some of these comic are basic drawings, but thats me judging a book by its cover. i did look at them.


Nowhere does it say _basic drawings are not allowed._ It says _this is *mainly* a comics thread_. Basic drawings are welcome as long as they're entertaining (not to mention they keep the thread going; it sucks that this one sort of died).

We don't care about talent. We care about quality. Is it funny? Is it entertaining? Or is it just a shitty act at trying to get attention? Not everyone is fantastic at art, but make us laugh and it's the best thing we've had all day.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 9, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Some of these comic are basic drawings, but thats me judging a book by its cover. i did look at them.
> 
> http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s...leV/comtom.jpg
> ^^ this one in particular i have witnessed lurking many times.
> ...


 They are basic drawings yes. Some are comics, some are drawings.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2011)

Gaz said:


> As for your comic


 
It's Fay's, iirc.


----------



## Monster. (Jun 9, 2011)

Thatch said:


> It's Fay's, iirc.


I know, I just noticed. My bad. (edited the post)


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2011)

BTW, anoter "Internet reaction" animation. Again, FAF induced. This is a bad place :V


----------



## Monster. (Jun 9, 2011)

Thatch said:


> BTW, anoter "Internet reaction" animation. Again, FAF induced. This is a bad place :V


Should be titled "Newfags on FAF". :V


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 9, 2011)

Thatch said:


> BTW, anoter "Internet reaction" animation. Again, FAF induced. This is a bad place :V


 
:lessthanthree:


----------



## Thatch (Jun 9, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Should be titled "Newfags on FAF". :V


 
I think that was actually the motivator, altough it was 3 weeks ago, so can't say for sure :V


----------



## Ley (Jun 9, 2011)

Kyuugaikaka said:


> im not cool enough to participate here



obviously if you only have 4 posts, and you have to point that out. trust me, no one will be feeling bad and drawing you something 'cos you guilt tripp'd. move along.



Sarukai said:


> Some of these comic are basic drawings, but thats me judging a book by its cover. i did look at them.
> 
> http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s...leV/comtom.jpg
> ^^ this one in particular i have witnessed lurking many times.
> ...



hey

hey

did you know that comics are single paneled as well if they are one liners?


----------



## Monster. (Jun 9, 2011)

Kyuugaikaka said:


> im not cool enough to participate here


You're right, you're not.

Don't post if you have nothing to contribute except for whining.


----------



## Corto (Jun 9, 2011)

Kyuugaikaka said:


> im not cool enough to participate here


 Thanks for the piece of wisdom.


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 9, 2011)

LOOK! I can art. Some. MS Paint and mouse at least.... and my shitty stick-god style. but whatev~

http://i53.tinypic.com/2ez46ro.png

Basically my reaction to this thread.


----------



## Monster. (Jun 9, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> LOOK! I can art. Some. MS Paint and mouse at least.... and my shitty stick-god style. but whatev~
> 
> [/QUOTE]That was adorbs, CC. <3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5904316/

Related to something someone said who is on FA but I think I have seen here before.


----------



## Monster. (Jun 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5904316/
> 
> Related to something someone said who is on FA but I think I have seen here before.


Artslave is a genius. In _so_ many ways, apparently.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5904316/
> 
> Related to something someone said who is on FA but I think I have seen here before.


 
This MIGHT be better than sharks with lasers on their heads.


----------



## Ley (Jun 10, 2011)

goddamnit aden i wanted to see what the emo fag said

/hopes crushed


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 10, 2011)

Ley said:


> goddamnit aden i wanted to see what the emo fag said
> 
> /hopes crushed


 
BUT I KNOW WHAT IT SAYS

>:3 

/nevertelling.jpg


----------



## Ley (Jun 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> BUT I KNOW WHAT IT SAYS
> 
> >:3
> 
> /nevertelling.jpg



THEN I WILL NEVER POST DD VS COCROACH PT 2 ON FA >


----------



## Deo (Jun 10, 2011)

Enwon said:


> Corto handles furries who are desperate to find out who became moderators.


 I just laughed ridiculously hard. 
Ridiculous.


I'm now in a draw-y mood.
FAF, feed me an idea.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 10, 2011)

What Deo does when she's on an extended absence from FAF.


----------



## Ley (Jun 10, 2011)

Deo said:


> I just laughed ridiculously hard.
> Ridiculous.
> 
> 
> ...


 
heyheyhey deo

you know that joplin pic?

it's comin' out badass.


----------



## Ley (Jun 10, 2011)

goodnight faf. drama makes me tired and empty feeling


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 10, 2011)

Deo said:


> I'm now in a draw-y mood.
> FAF, feed me an idea.


 
Post a drawing of the most horrendous sparkle-dog-furry ever created. Like, sparkles and shit EVERYWHERE. Taste the mutherfuckin' rainbow with your EYES sparkly. Make it so insanely exotic the pedigree is a page long. Make sure it has tits, a ten foot dick, and hips as big as Barbara Bush is ugly. 

And then claim it as your new fursona.


----------



## Deo (Jun 10, 2011)

Ley said:


> heyheyhey deo
> 
> you know that joplin pic?
> 
> it's comin' out badass.


Fuck yes I love you.


----------



## Deo (Jun 10, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> What Deo does when she's on an extended absence from FAF.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 10, 2011)

Deo said:


> I just laughed ridiculously hard.
> Ridiculous.
> 
> 
> ...



How about...H&K builds himself a working Stargate, and You, Takun, Fay and him go through it only to arrive in furrypile.co.uk, and you are greeted none other by Tashkent, who you then proceed to brutally murder, then something happens, Beiber's balls drop and then 2012 happens.  Meanwhile, on a nearby hill watching this, is just me, Azure and CoyoteCaliente just sitting there baked off our faces with like...some joints there and shiz.  We're just like watching this and trippin out.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2011)

Deo said:


>


 Saddest comics ever because they're actual true stories :C


----------



## Monster. (Jun 10, 2011)

Deo said:


>


That is just depressing. :c


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 10, 2011)

Deo said:


>


 
oh god... it's a fucking war zone over there. really is. :c

Just, random update on my family from Joplin. They're all fine and on the road for a new place to live. They told me about all that happened. My aunt, her daughter, and her son, as well as a bunch of kids they were babysitting, we just sitting around and listening to the sirens. They really weren't planning on doing anything until my cousin noticed that the sky REALLY was bad. So they all went to the basement just in case. 

Three minutes later it hit. 

House was destroyed and as well as the car, which got chopped pretty damn bad by a beam that fell on it from the garage. One of my other cousins that was at work at a Sonic he manage got into the freezer, but that place survived. 

And... Well, I know I honestly cannot fucking imagine. Have heart Deo, or hope at least. That's all we can give these people. That and some hard work trying to rebuild everything, one brick at a time. :c


----------



## Deo (Jun 10, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> How about...H&K builds himself a working Stargate, and You, Takun, Fay and him go through it only to arrive in furrypile.co.uk, and you are greeted none other by Tashkent.











fuck I forgot Takun.


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 10, 2011)

Hmmm... now draw WolfBone and Azure trying to trying to toilet-paper a home. 

But instead they just pass out fuggin' stoned in the front yard. Dude walks out and is all, 'Fuckin' furries'.


----------



## Monster. (Jun 10, 2011)

Deo said:


> fuck I forgot Takun.


Is that me?


----------



## Deo (Jun 10, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Is that me?


 ..yes.
You're not mad are you? e_e


----------



## Monster. (Jun 10, 2011)

Deo said:


> ..yes.
> You're not mad are you? e_e


Why would I be? D:

But lol. I'm all nice and then suddenly I'm dragging HK off.


----------



## Deo (Jun 10, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Why would I be? D:
> 
> But lol. I'm all nice and then suddenly I'm dragging HK off.


 Well, you couldn't possibly leave him could you?


----------



## Monster. (Jun 10, 2011)

Deo said:


> Well, you couldn't possibly leave him could you?


Of course not, gotta help a buddy when he's down. :3

Also, me dragging me reminded me of the stone age cartoons when men dragged their women by the hair. Pft.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 10, 2011)

Deo said:


> fuck I forgot Takun.


 Why did you throw a rock at me D:


----------



## Fay V (Jun 10, 2011)

the faces in the last panel, omg


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 10, 2011)

@ The tornado pics - what's up with the bloke's arms? o.o God damn.

Yesum, I have an idea if it's awright, but it's prob too late now, but here:

What I was thinking of was a comic of Cannonfodder standing at a podium talking about a pile o' stuff in some sort of conference hall filled with furfags, then a view of me sitting between [any two random FAFers], then passing gas loudly, an awkward silence, me whispering in someone's ear "I just made a silent fart, what should I do?" and then end with the same person saying "you should turn the volume up on your hearing aid." :V If someone did it, that'd be liek so cool. :3


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 10, 2011)

Gibby said:


> @ The tornado pics - what's up with the bloke's arms? o.o God damn.
> 
> Yesum, I have an idea if it's awright, but it's prob too late now, but here:
> 
> What I was thinking of was a comic of Cannonfodder standing at a podium talking about a pile o' stuff in some sort of conference hall filled with furfags, then a view of me sitting between [any two random FAFers], then passing gas loudly, an awkward silence, me whispering in someone's ear "I just made a silent fart, what should I do?" and then end with the same person saying "you should turn the volume up on your hearing aid." :V If someone did it, that'd be liek so cool. :3


 
As soon as I head home and have my mouse I am soooo doing this. :3c


----------



## Takun (Jun 10, 2011)

Deo said:


> fuck I forgot Takun.


 

I'm used to being forgotten.

I'm going to go cry now.

;~;


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 10, 2011)

Deo said:


>


 
Sounds about right from the stories I've been hearing.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 10, 2011)

Gibby said:


> @ The tornado pics - what's up with the bloke's arms? o.o God damn.


 
This, what the shit?

And did someone really play with downed powerlines?


----------



## Fay V (Jun 10, 2011)

So yeah something that happened to me recently. 

I'm well aware that just having a head from this maker will earn me a lot of undeserved attention and I'm okay with that, or I thought I was...I might be done with furries now.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2011)

Fay you're going to AC right can we get to know each other without it being awkward


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So yeah something that happened to me recently.
> 
> I'm well aware that just having a head from this maker will earn me a lot of undeserved attention and I'm okay with that, or I thought I was...I might be done with furries now.


 
"without it being awkward", hahaha. Oh you silly furries.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 10, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Fay you're going to AC right can we get to know each other without it being awkward


 I've just talked to you for the first time and the only thing I know about you is you have a pretty suit head, you should come across country to share a room with me


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I've just talked to you for the first time and the only thing I know about you is you have a pretty suit head, you should come across country to share a room with me


 after that you can go to a nice scenic deserted back alley together :3

Reminds me of the one guy who watched me on FA and was like "Hey, you're from pittsburgh too! We should meet up! I can come around and pick you up in my pickup truck "


----------



## Mentova (Jun 10, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> after that you can go to a nice scenic deserted back alley together :3
> 
> Reminds me of the one guy who watched me on FA and was like "Hey, you're from pittsburgh too! We should meet up! I can come around and pick you up in my pickup truck "


 Man you missed an awesome opportunity to get some.


----------



## Ley (Jun 10, 2011)

furries scare me


----------



## Mentova (Jun 10, 2011)

Ley said:


> furries scare me


 I agree, and in two weeks I'm spending a good bit of cash to go spend 3 days with them.

What the fuck is wrong with me?


----------



## Ley (Jun 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I agree, and in two weeks I'm spending a good bit of cash to go spend 3 days with them.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with me?


 
well because deo 'n fay are cool. and straight females are rare. AND they's smart.

for everyone elese though.. aye, guard ye booty.


----------



## Monster. (Jun 10, 2011)

Ley said:


> well because deo 'n fay are cool. and straight females are rare. AND they's smart.
> 
> for everyone elese though.. aye, guard ye booty.


I'm not even going to AC. Almost all the furries I know live a 7 hour or so drive from me.

SAFE.

You callin' me stupid, Ley? :c Cuz I'm not straight?


----------



## Mentova (Jun 10, 2011)

Ley said:


> well because deo 'n fay are cool. and straight females are rare. AND they's smart.
> 
> for everyone elese though.. aye, guard ye booty.


 But it's going to be like

The 3 of us (and maybe Jash and Takun I dunno they're pretty weird) vs. creepers. D:

Also I was just thinking back to the other comics in this thread, and something terrible happens to me in pretty much all of them. I mean in the last one Deo chucked a rock at me and knocked me out.

y u haet me FAF ;_;


----------



## Monster. (Jun 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also I was just thinking back to the other comics in this thread, and something terrible happens to me in pretty much all of them. I mean in the last one Deo chucked a rock at me and knocked me out.


Hey. D: I asked if you were okay and dragged you to the portal. I DIDN'T LEAVE A BRO BEHIND. ISN'T THAT ENOUGH? ;-;


----------



## Mentova (Jun 10, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Hey. D: I asked if you were okay and dragged you to the portal. I DIDN'T LEAVE A BRO BEHIND. ISN'T THAT ENOUGH? ;-;


 At least you didn't leave me behind. Everyone else apparently wanted to.

No I'm not crying or anything ;_;


----------



## Thatch (Jun 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No I'm not crying or anything ;_;


 
You must have obviously got dehydrated by now. Drink something, the tears will come back.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 10, 2011)

Ima leave this here 
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/ENOUGH.jpg


----------



## Monster. (Jun 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Ima leave this here
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/ENOUGH.jpg


Should be broadcasted all over the fucking forums.


----------



## Jw (Jun 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Ima leave this here
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/ENOUGH.jpg


 
Yes. 
Hell Yes. 
Hell Fucking Yes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Ima leave this here
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/ENOUGH.jpg


 
And you sometimes say your art sucks! I think this looks brilliant, the expression, the pose, it's perfect! :3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 10, 2011)

Gibby said:


> And you sometimes say your art sucks! I think this looks brilliant, the expression, the pose, it's perfect! :3


 
I actually made that face while drawing it. Derrick was like- What is in your craw? I was like Huh OOOHHH drawing a picture.


----------



## Ley (Jun 10, 2011)

Gaz said:


> SAFE.
> 
> You callin' me stupid, Ley? :c Cuz I'm not straight?


 
No i'm calling you GAW-JUSSSSSS gurrrrl~


----------



## Fay V (Jun 10, 2011)

If we made a 1 thread a week thing, how many people do you think would fail?


----------



## Monster. (Jun 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> If we made a 1 thread a week thing, how many people do you think would fail?


Two. Randy and CF.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 10, 2011)

Fay V said:


> If we made a 1 thread a week thing, how many people do you think would fail?


 One thread a week is a bit low. Maybe 3 or 4 is the sweet spot.

CF would still fail, however.


----------



## Corto (Jun 10, 2011)

I once gave a ride to a furry. A couple of months later, my car crashed. COINCIDENCE? I DON'T THINK SO.


----------



## Ley (Jun 10, 2011)

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/Leybun/wat.jpg

have that.

the dude is gibby


----------



## Mentova (Jun 10, 2011)

Ley said:


> http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa385/Leybun/wat.jpg
> 
> have that.
> 
> the dude is gibby


 Awkward...


----------



## Ley (Jun 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Awkward...


 
definitely. for context look at mugshot thrread.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 10, 2011)

Ley said:


> definitely. for context look at mugshot thrread.


 I saw and posted my opinion.


----------



## Deo (Jun 10, 2011)

Gibby said:


> @ The tornado pics - what's up with the bloke's arms? o.o God damn.


 The woman I picked up was driving when the tornado hit, and her arms and hands were broken and bleeding. And she held them up to her chest like that, sort of cradling herself, and she was like, covered in glass. As I drove her it was obvious she was in shock, she felt no pain. She's all bangled-mangled up and all she can say is "Do you know about the apartments on 20th? My daughter lives there..." And I knew, but I didn't have the heart to tell her, so I told her I didn't know. :c



Thatch said:


> And did someone really play with downed powerlines?


  No one played with them, it's just that they covered like, everything,  and no one knew if they were live wires or not. With cell phones down  the only way to check on your loved ones was to literally get out of  your house/car and run through the rubble (since the roads were both  blocked by rubble, and by cops/emergency vehicles). So everyone was  running and panicked, and panicked people don't think, so I kept telling  people to stop walking/running/limping so close to the lines (If I  remember correctly isn't it like ten feet and you can get electrocuted?  Some welding safety/electrical lineman video I half-slept through...)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 10, 2011)

Deo said:


> Sad stuff


 
Check my FA page deo. That story makes me sad.


----------



## Deo (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Monster. (Jun 11, 2011)

Deo said:


>


<3333

LOL HK. All that flirting with his 'brows finally got to him.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jun 11, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> One thread a week is a bit low. Maybe 3 or 4 is the sweet spot.
> 
> CF would still fail, however.


 
Pros make a thread every two weeks or longer.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't remember the last thread I made. 

Deo those pictures. Hk is hilarious. why you so good at emotive stuff, that was my thing


----------



## Mentova (Jun 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I can't remember the last thread I made.
> 
> Deo those pictures. Hk is hilarious. why you so good at emotive stuff, that was my thing


 Oh hush you're just as good with drawing emotions. >=[

So how do those eyebrows work? Are they like Pinocchio's nose except they grow when I flirt with someone instead of lying?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 11, 2011)

Ima leave this here.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 11, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Ima leave this here.


 
...

y hallo thar. :v


----------



## Monster. (Jun 11, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Ima leave this here.


Boobs. That is all.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 11, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Ima leave this here.


 
Those eyes... o.o


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 11, 2011)

Gibby's RAEP FACE


----------



## Mentova (Jun 11, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Ima leave this here.


Dem titties


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 11, 2011)

Poor gibby.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jun 11, 2011)

I wub u, DD! ;v;


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 13, 2011)

http://cheezburger.com/View/4863076864


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 17, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5950511/


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 14, 2011)

adding more

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6116047/


----------



## Deo (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Mentova (Jul 14, 2011)

Deo said:


>


 
This is awesome.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6116659

8< 


Take that jash. Be sad forever


----------



## Mentova (Jul 14, 2011)

Fay V said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6116659
> 
> 8<
> 
> ...


 :<

NO MORE SAD, ONLY HAPPY AND FUN

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6095301/


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow, it's been a while. FaFa, why didn't you tell me we were back?


Ah well


Challenge Accepted




Also, Fay! Don't have a sad. I made you a present :3


----------



## Fay V (Jul 15, 2011)

haha I love that. I do actually want a diamond yoyo. funny thing is I'm not that awful at yoyo, I just can't use trick yoyos well cause I suck at the recall


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 19, 2011)

DD! This, I feel, is an accurate representation of what happened that time we were the only mods online at all.
Sorry that I mangled your character x_x I am going to do some digital stuff on it later, only finished the pencil version on holiday.

Page 1: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6148943/
Page 2: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6148944/


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> DD! This, I feel, is an accurate representation of what happened that time we were the only mods online at all.
> Sorry that I mangled your character x_x I am going to do some digital stuff on it later, only finished the pencil version on holiday.
> 
> Page 1: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6148943/
> Page 2: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6148944/


 
Haha, what thread(s) was that about?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 19, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Haha, what thread(s) was that about?


 
I don't even remember, it was ages ago. DD and I were talking about it in IRC and mentioned something about "an atomic bomb of BAAAWWWWW".
It was the one DD posted in to tell everyone to stop reporting it cos we knew about it but we just couldn't act on it without one of the other mods.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 19, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> DD! This, I feel, is an accurate representation of what happened that time we were the only mods online at all.
> Sorry that I mangled your character x_x I am going to do some digital stuff on it later, only finished the pencil version on holiday.
> 
> Page 1: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6148943/
> Page 2: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6148944/



Wow...that is epic.  I bet you guys had an interesting time XD


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Wow...that is epic.  I bet you guys had an interesting time XD


 
You could say that.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 19, 2011)

I haven't been back long enough to be caught up with all the FAF inside jokes but this looks fun I want to participate =D

ETA:
I drew some crummy comics:
Ponies
Pineapple Upside Down Cake
Skift


----------



## Toaster (Aug 3, 2011)

I suddenly miss whitenoise.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 11, 2011)

Just came up with this. Woo, looks like I'm starting artings! I suppose you can expect little comics from me sooner or later!


----------



## Ley (Nov 6, 2011)

You know what it is~


Aleu's cat wtf are you doing that is not a chair 

On the topic of pirates (Facial expression fun)


----------



## Aleu (Nov 6, 2011)

Ley said:


> You know what it is~
> 
> 
> Aleu's cat wtf are you doing that is not a chair
> ...



Ahaha catbutt <3


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2011)

Ley said:


> You know what it is~
> On the topic of pirates (Facial expression fun)



AHHHH THAT BOTTOM RIGHT EXPRESSION OMGGGGGG


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

Omg where has this thread been?


----------



## Cain (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Omg where has this thread been?


So far up satan's ass, it's covered in the blood of soul-hemorrhoids.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Omg where has this thread been?



Gone for far too long.  I'm glad to see it back.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 7, 2011)

I love this thread =3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 7, 2011)

my life with ea and the forum who helped me not murder people with cactus


----------



## Ley (Nov 7, 2011)

Let's fix this 

Gibby what happened when I was gone?


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 7, 2011)

This thread seems epic, and all the coolkids with the 4-digit post counts are here, so I'm gonna get going.

Is there some kind of etiquette or modus operandi that wasn't in the OP that I should know of, or can I just add some shitty MS paint drawings about whatever's happening on FAF these days ?


----------



## Bobskunk (Nov 7, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> This thread seems epic, and all the coolkids with the 4-digit post counts are here, so I'm gonna get going.
> 
> Is there some kind of etiquette or modus operandi that wasn't in the OP that I should know of, or can I just add some shitty MS paint drawings about whatever's happening on FAF these days ?



draw some butts


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

Ley said:


> Gibby what happened when I was gone?



I lol'd and dawwed when I saw this one, it's so true! <3



General-jwj said:


> This thread seems epic, and all the coolkids with the 4-digit post counts are here, so I'm gonna get going.
> 
> Is there some kind of etiquette or modus operandi that wasn't in the OP that I should know of, or can I just add some shitty MS paint drawings about whatever's happening on FAF these days ?



Pretty much!


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2011)

Ley said:


> Let's fix this



CACTUS HUMPING 



Ley said:


> Gibby what happened when I was gone?



ADORABLE

IS THERE _NOTHING_ LEY CAN'T DRAW?!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 7, 2011)

Ley said:


> Let's fix this
> 
> Gibby what happened when I was gone?


These two: all my love


----------



## Thatch (Nov 7, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> coolkids





General-jwj said:


> 4-digit post counts



Excuse me while I laugh my ass off :V


----------



## Ley (Nov 7, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> CACTUS HUMPING
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://i40.tinypic.com/15cm64j.jpg >3


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 7, 2011)

Real men have 5 digit post counts 8)


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 7, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> draw some butts



Mess with the bull, get the horns >

http://i44.servimg.com/u/f44/14/34/10/25/sans_t14.png

(yeah, I know ... I only discovered you could add typed text to Paint AFTER I made this ...)

http://i44.servimg.com/u/f44/14/34/10/25/sans_t15.png

I missed my vocation as a political cartoonist.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Real men have 5 digit post counts 8)



:C :C :C


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 7, 2011)

http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/faf.jpg


----------



## Aden (Nov 7, 2011)

One of the few threads on this forum that I will _always_ exempt from necro rules


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/faf.jpg



That's clearly inaccurate since you can still tell it's a horse. In reality it's nothing more than a thin covering of dust on the ground with the occasional bone fragment.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 7, 2011)

Aden said:


> One of the few threads on this forum that I will _always_ exempt from necro rules



I'm gonna ruin this thread with my shenanigans ain't I ? D:

http://i44.servimg.com/u/f44/14/34/10/25/sans_t16.png


----------



## Corto (Nov 7, 2011)

Necro is prohibited.

Locked.


----------



## Corto (Nov 7, 2011)

NOPE, CHUCK TESTA


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 7, 2011)

Holy fucking shit your killed me there for a second. Wait a moment while I dial up the nearest hospital.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2011)

This epic thread is back <3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

http://d.facdn.net/art/cgibby/1320695848.cgibby_yayley.png

After all this time, I have finally contributed to this thread.

YEESSS. 



Spoiler: extra bits



Sadly, I'm pretty much the only one in it. If someone has a request or idea for something I could make, shoot.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2011)

Corto said:


> Necro is prohibited.
> 
> Locked.


 


Corto said:


> NOPE, CHUCK TESTA


Thank you for this. I don't care how old or played out the chuck testa meme is it always fucking makes me laugh.


----------



## Corto (Nov 7, 2011)

Which reminds me, I'm gonna quote myself because if this thread's revived I don't wanna see it gone to shit like the first one:


> HEAR HEAR: I'm not the OP who has the final word, and neither am I a mod anymore *(DISREGARD THAT, now I'm a mod again so follow these suggestions or I'll punish you)*, but years running these forums into the ground have given me an insight on how not to do such thing, so here's my suggestion: Stop killing the God damned thread by replying nothing but "OH LOL I WANNA BE IN A PICTURE", "Oh my I wanna draw but cant ", "GIMME IDEAS I CANT THINK BECAUSE I HAD A LOBOTOMY" or any variant of those. Either post a picture or comic about the forum or it's members, comment about said pictures and comics, or shut up.
> I normally have no problem with people posting whatever they like (no, really) but this is getting ridiculous, with the thread getting about 20 replies per minute and no actual content for pages. This shouldn't be a chat room.
> Wanna make silly pictures of anyone who requests them? Open a free art thread on the appropiate subforum. Wanna make a "draw whoever posts below me" thing? Open a thread in forum games or whatever. Wanna talk about whatever the hell you are talking about? Start a tinychat room, give the link right here, and that way we can keep the thread mostly clean while also having a good time discussing inane shit with people we don't know."



Also, reposting.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 7, 2011)

I've never seen so many posts by so many of the legendary 5-digit-post-count users on one page since I joined the forum ... I probably have a gaping hole in my existence where my life should be to be awed by such a fact.

(ps : this is the first time I've attempted to draw my 'sona. See my handywork and understand why :V)


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 7, 2011)

GIBBEH YOU IS IN THIS


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby seems to be pretty huge in thiss thread.


----------



## Corto (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby is awesome. Everyone loves Gibby.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 7, 2011)

Maybe I'll draw some squigly piece of shit mass of pixels representing him when inspiration hits,then. :V


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby is pretty awesome =D


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2011)

We love Gibby.

Gibby is our leader.

We would be nowhere without you comrade Gibby....


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 7, 2011)

Corto, DD, remember the leader of furries thread? Here is a 2 min mock up of our election campaign poster:

BEHOLD!


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 7, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Corto, DD, remember the leader of furries thread? Here is a 2 min mock up of our election campaign poster:
> 
> BEHOLD!




we deduced through PM that I was more manly and corto would work on his manlyness


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh you guys. :>>>



ramsay_baggins said:


> GIBBEH YOU IS IN THIS



Oh lordie, this is too true. D: Every time we go on minecraft there's like 10 million creepers in a single small area. ;-;


----------



## Corto (Nov 7, 2011)

> we deduced through PM that I was more manly and corto would work on his manlyness


No need to spread_ that_ info around


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 7, 2011)

I shall join the others in worship of your greatness by pledging my undying allegiance to you my Liege Gibby.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 7, 2011)

Corto said:


> No need to spread_ that_ info around


dawww how cute you're butthurt

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6814979/ nsfa


----------



## Riavis (Nov 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> dawww how cute you're butthurt
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6814979/ nsfa



*THUNK*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 7, 2011)

Riavis said:


> *THUNK*



my penis needed a foot stool


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey guys, what's going on in this threa-



dinosaurdammit said:


> dawww how cute you're butthurt
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6814979/ nsfa



Oh lawd.


----------



## Riavis (Nov 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> my penis needed a foot stool



Buy the poor guy a drink at least.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 7, 2011)

Riavis said:


> Buy the poor guy a drink at least.



Pfffft if he is lucky I might give him a reacharound


----------



## Ley (Nov 7, 2011)

....... whats goin' on?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 7, 2011)

Inappropriate stuff for a 16-year-old.

YOU ALL SHOULD BE ASHAMED.  >:V


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2011)

I completely forgot this thread existed...


----------



## Ley (Nov 7, 2011)

Shame on all of you


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 7, 2011)

GOD i love that face bottom right though why am I le dead


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Corto, DD, remember the leader of furries thread? Here is a 2 min mock up of our election campaign poster:
> 
> BEHOLD!



Needs moar campaign posters.


----------



## Deo (Nov 7, 2011)

Ley said:


> What happened when I was gone?


Well, I became completely addicted to coffee.
I also realized that I only own two cups.
And last weekend I went out and partied and finagled people into giving me free pita.



Jashwa said:


> Real men have 5 digit post counts 8)


REAL MEN


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> Well, I became completely addicted to coffee.
> 
> 
> REAL MEN



Hahahahahaahaha. Nice.

The real men of the Internet, that is. How are real men in real life?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> Well, I became completely addicted to coffee.



You need to watch Fresh Pots.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> [/URL]I also realized that I only own two cups.



The coffee pot licking is absolutely adorable. Every time you draw these things - with seemingly little effort - I cry a little inside.

TEARS OF JOY

MANLY JOY


----------



## Ley (Nov 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> Well, I became completely addicted to coffee.
> I also realized that I only own two cups.
> And last weekend I went out and partied and finagled people into giving me free pita.
> 
> ...



aaaa deo ilu


----------



## Deo (Nov 7, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Hahahahahaahaha. Nice.
> 
> The real men of the Internet, that is. How are real men in real life?


http://i42.tinypic.com/2it64vn.jpg


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> http://i42.tinypic.com/2it64vn.jpg


I'm a tauren shaman get it right. >=[


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2011)

Deo I'mma have yo babies at MFF


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 7, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I'm a tauren shaman get it right. >=[



Oohhh! So Mentova is a real man in both the Internet and Real Life, hurray for him!


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Oohhh! So Mentova is a real man in both the Internet and Real Life, hurray for him!


I am the exact opposite of a manly man.


----------



## Deo (Nov 7, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> The coffee pot licking is absolutely adorable. Every time you draw these things - with seemingly little effort - I cry a little inside.
> 
> TEARS OF JOY
> 
> MANLY JOY



I cry manly tears over your wonderful sarcasm. 
http://i42.tinypic.com/4t22k3.jpg


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh god Deo, that drawing of you with the pencil in your nose is making me giggle so much my ribs hurt.

EDIT: That last one is too cute!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 7, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I am the exact opposite of a manly man.



We all can only dream to be Barry Burton.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 7, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I am the exact opposite of a manly man.



But not under the proposed standards :V
That said, I always hated the "macho man" and "manly man" attitudes. Can't a man be calm and quiet? Must he be some kind of chauvinistic pig? 
Don't type it like it's a bad thing. I'm just playing along.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 7, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I am the exact opposite of a manly man.



I know your so gay you do your own oil change 

nsfa 6639247


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> We all can only dream to be Barry Burton.


I wake up every morning and sigh with disappointment at the fact that I am not Barry Burton.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> http://i42.tinypic.com/2it64vn.jpg



> Has a level 85 Worgen Priest

>:V


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 7, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Can't a man be calm and quiet? Must he be some kind of chauvinistic pig?
> Don't type it like it's a bad thing. I'm just playing along.



No and Yes.


----------



## Deo (Nov 7, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Deo I'mma have yo babies at MFF


http://i43.tinypic.com/2hmjvyv.jpg





ramsay_baggins said:


> Oh god Deo, that drawing of you with the pencil in your nose is making me giggle so much my ribs hurt.
> 
> EDIT: That last one is too cute!


I think the COOKING! is my favorite. I have such wonderful microwave experiments. (That my roomate abhors).

I'm glad you guys like them.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2011)

Deo if/when we meet and I am of legal age I'm buying you a beer for all the awesome stuff you've done for this thread.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 7, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> No and Yes.



Then it's decided. Real men can do anything without feeling any embarrasment! Even what only women can do!

Edit: On topic: Deo, that measuring cup was unexpected and funny. I bet it's never seen a grain of flour.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2011)

For the time between arts 
http://tinychat.com/foxtalk


----------



## Ley (Nov 7, 2011)

Me on coffee, and my own shame 

I don't know about you guys but I'm happy the thread is somewhat back. c: 


.... though I hope I'm not treading any toes or acting egotistical or whatever 'cos I really really dun mean to :c 

           ...I mean like 's mostly deo and dd an' fay keeping it alive I'm just adding my shitty drawings here an' there..


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> I cry manly tears over your wonderful sarcasm.
> http://i42.tinypic.com/4t22k3.jpg



:3c 

<3


----------



## Deo (Nov 7, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Edit: On topic: Deo, that measuring cup was unexpected and funny. I bet it's never seen a grain of flour.


It has never been used to measure anything to be honest... Though I keep trying to figure out how to boil ramen in it instead of a pot. In my microwave. It's hit and miss.



Ley said:


> Me on coffee, and my own shame


Oh god, I need two to three cups just to make most mornings tolerable.



Ley said:


> http://i39.tinypic.com/15xsd5e.jpgI don't know about you guys but I'm happy the thread is somewhat back. c:
> 
> 
> .... though I hope I'm not treading any toes or acting egotistical or whatever 'cos I really really dun mean to :c
> ...


PSSHAAW
We are all keeping it alive. I'm glad the thread is back too.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 7, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I know your so gay you do your own oil change
> 
> nsfa 6639247



...

correct me if I'm wrong but I think that dick is upside down


----------



## Corto (Nov 7, 2011)

DD I hate you.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 7, 2011)

Corto said:


> DD I hate you.



You hate everyone, what's your point?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 7, 2011)

Deo said:


> http://i43.tinypic.com/2hmjvyv.jpg



Oooohhh, I hadn't noticed this... the love children of Deo and Fay! Quick, someone draw the possibilities! :V

Deo: I see. Tthe thought of a measuring cup not being used to meausure is so uncommon that it still strikes me as pleasantly fresh, although a little bit odd.


----------



## Deo (Nov 7, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Deo: I see. Tthe thought of a measuring cup not being used to meausure is so uncommon that it still strikes me as pleasantly fresh, although a little bit odd.


My roomate makes fun of me for it. But the glass resists heat so well so you can boil things in measuring cups... And it's such a large cup I can have lots of liquid in it to drink, and it has a convenient handle.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 7, 2011)

http://tinypic.com/r/ld5qa/5


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 7, 2011)

Tycho said:


> ...
> 
> correct me if I'm wrong but I think that dick is upside down



I DONT KNOW DOGGY DICKS :< 

I refuse to look at them so I go buy guess

But fay, deo labor is fun


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2011)

OKAY SO I SAW THIS THREAD

http://i40.tinypic.com/6jlo8x.png


----------



## Corto (Nov 7, 2011)

NICE AVATAR, FAY

Also, a poem for DD:


> Dinosaur Dammit is the best there is
> I worship her as the british do kings
> The thought of her with a gun serves to make me wet
> For fucks sake she's the manliest woman I've met
> ...


----------



## Mentova (Nov 7, 2011)

...why does fay have that dumb pic as her avatar?


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2011)

Mentova said:


> ...why does fay have that dumb pic as her avatar?



tiny chat truth or dare bro

WHY ELSE?


----------



## Corto (Nov 7, 2011)

Because I told her to. Also, if you want to ask any other question draw a comic about it. Or join Tinychat.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 7, 2011)

Just posting to say Deo, DD, Fay, Ley, and CC made my night a little less horrible. Thanks. 


I was worried that this thread was going to turn out with a that one newfag worshipping all the regulars, but you guys saved it yayyyy


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2011)

Corto's Avatar <3


----------



## Corto (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm so gonna ban Ley.


----------



## Ley (Nov 7, 2011)

Corto said:


> I'm so gonna ban Ley.



<3~


----------



## Deo (Nov 8, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Deo: I see. Tthe thought of a measuring cup not being used to meausure is so uncommon that it still strikes me as pleasantly fresh, although a little bit odd.



Is it really that odd? Huh. Well I tend to use a lot of things in different ways than they were intended, I guess my synapses just fire like that. Like I have a chopped off sweater sleeve that I wear as a hat and my bike is "modified" beyond kludge (but is still the most awesome bike ever, I can carry 80+pounds of art supplies on it along with my portfolio case).
 So drinking out of a measuring cup is just another day in the life for me. It's just "normal" and "home". Like, my best weekend nights I really like to drink hot cocoa from my measuring cup and watch X-Files or Supernatural.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 8, 2011)

Deo you need a dumb avatar...
also this


----------



## Deo (Nov 8, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Deo you need a dumb avatar...
> also this


<--- Is this all right?


Also. http://i40.tinypic.com/2v81ezm.png


----------



## Ley (Nov 8, 2011)

shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Deo (Nov 8, 2011)

Ley said:


> shouldn't have said that.


Said what? I am confused.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 8, 2011)

Based ojn these new avatars alone, that chat must have been crazy. Only Deo managed to save herself from having something sexual as her avatar.


----------



## Ley (Nov 8, 2011)

http://i39.tinypic.com/fv8rip.jpg

I will use this across my time on the forums and FA :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2011)

FUCK YES DEO COMIX <3 \D:/

Also, reading throught this thread.

Ah, memories.

Also there was a tinychat? Fuckyoutimezones,fuckyouintheass.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 8, 2011)

I feel so shitty for coming here with my low post count and my shitty mouse-drawn MSPAINT pieces of shit. Especially since Deo's recent posting binge. I'd step up my game, but I don't know him Â°_Â°


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I feel so shitty for coming here with my low post count and my shitty mouse-drawn MSPAINT pieces of shit. Especially since Deo's recent posting binge. I'd step up my game, but I don't know her Â°_Â°



ftfy :3c


----------



## Cain (Nov 8, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I feel so shitty for coming here with my low post count and my shitty mouse-drawn MSPAINT pieces of shit. Especially since Deo's recent posting binge. I'd step up my game, but I don't know him Â°_Â°


YOU HAVE MADE THE BIGGEST MISTAKE OF YOUR LIFE.
:V
Imma try drawing something to fit in this thread D:


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 8, 2011)

I would draw some more things but I feel so inadequate now x_x My sketching sucks compared to the stuff in here! Also, timezones suck >=[


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 8, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Also there was a tinychat? Fuckyoutimezones,fuckyouintheass.



Totally worth staying up until 3am.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 8, 2011)

I feel like this is not the most constructive way to express my emotions vis-Ã -vis Deo, but oh well.

Still entertaining as fuck to make though :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 8, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Totally worth staying up until 3am.



Ayeaye, but I could only MAYBE be there on a friday night, unless it was held earlier. Sadfaec. Tis a shame, cos I never really talk to anyone in particular much these days, let alone Fay or Deo, who I may have only chatted with once or twice each. 3:


----------



## Corto (Nov 8, 2011)

So I wake up, sober up, and see my avatar.

Yeah...


----------



## Cain (Nov 8, 2011)

CONTRIBUTION!






Please don't hurt me ;_;


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 8, 2011)

Corto said:


> So I wake up, sober up, and see my avatar.
> 
> Yeah...


 
I think it suits you


----------



## Aetius (Nov 8, 2011)

Corto said:


> So I wake up, sober up, and see my avatar.
> 
> Yeah...



The Hangover: FAF edition!


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 8, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> CONTRIBUTION!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see your contribution, and raise my own.


----------



## Cain (Nov 8, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I see your contribution, and raise my own.


TEARS OF MANLY JOY, 
CRY ONLY TEARS OF MANLY JOY.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 8, 2011)

TEARS

http://i41.tinypic.com/2m5b491.png

THE MANLIEST TEARS


----------



## Ley (Nov 8, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> TEARS
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/2m5b491.png
> 
> THE MANLIEST TEARS



have my babies



liiiiiiiike now


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 8, 2011)

Ley said:


> have my babies
> 
> 
> 
> liiiiiiiike now



Wanting babies in this MANLY thread has consequences ...


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 8, 2011)

Pro-tip to NOT make your MSpaint drawing shitty: Turn your mouse sensitivity ALL the way down. Tis more accurate. :V


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 8, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Pro-tip to NOT make your MSpaint drawing shitty: Turn your mouse sensitivity ALL the way down. Tis more accurate. :V



Oh you're absolutely right ! Just look how my drawing's improved since you told me that ! :V


----------



## Ley (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey CC~


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 8, 2011)

Ley said:


> Hey CC~



So, you somehow tricked Coyote into believing you were pregnant with his children? 
Also, I like his expression in the first panel. 

If that's true... why did everyone on FaF suddenly get the desire to procreate?


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 8, 2011)

Ley said:


> Hey CC~



AND IT BETTER STAY NOTHING MORE THAN A PILLOW UNTIL YOU'RE THIRTY YEARS OLD D:<



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> why did everyone on FaF suddenly get the desire to procreate?



Tis a turn on the phrase, "I want you have your babies", which is a line of consummate adoration for a poster, or perhaps just a particular post by a poster. Though, in a literal turn of things, I suppose the action would cause about _reaction_.

/is to tired to think of something witty and sarcastic, so is playing it straight :V


----------



## Ley (Nov 8, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> AND IT BETTER STAY NOTHING MORE THAN A PILLOW UNTIL YOU'RE THIRTY YEARS OLD D:<



THE FUCK ARE YOU ME MAM? >:O


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 8, 2011)

Ley said:


> THE FUCK ARE YOU ME MAM? >:O



YES

NOW GO TO YOUR ROOM


----------



## Deo (Nov 8, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I see your contribution, and raise my own.


MS paint FTW
http://i40.tinypic.com/zlygap.png


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 8, 2011)

Deo said:


> MS paint FTW
> http://i40.tinypic.com/zlygap.png



THIS IS WHY IM HOT

http://i41.tinypic.com/206is5d.png


----------



## Ley (Nov 8, 2011)

Deo said:


> MS paint FTW
> http://i40.tinypic.com/zlygap.png


 
CHECK UR FA PAGE MISSY




CoyoteCaliente said:


> THIS IS WHY IM HOT
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/206is5d.png



changed mine too, haha XD


----------



## Mentova (Nov 8, 2011)

MSpaint deo is best deo.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey guys. What's going on in this thr-OH MY GOD SO MANY WISHED PREGNANCIES AND BABIES ALL OVER


----------



## Corto (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey HK nice avy.

EDIT: Which reminds me, reposting like a champ until my tablet gets fixed.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 8, 2011)

Corto said:


> Hey HK nice avy.
> 
> EDIT: Which reminds me, reposting like a champ until my tablet gets fixed.


My avatar isn't as ~*fabulous*~ as you're though :C


----------



## Ley (Nov 8, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> YES
> 
> NOW GO TO YOUR ROOM



SUCK MY SHINY METAL TABLET PEN.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 8, 2011)

...

...

...why is HK's avatar of Tails?


----------



## Mentova (Nov 8, 2011)

Aleu said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...why is HK's avatar of Tails?


They wanted me to get my sister in tinychat for truth or dare.

I refused.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 8, 2011)

Aleu said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...why is HK's avatar of Tails?



I am too scared to wonder.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 8, 2011)

Mentova said:


> They wanted me to get my sister in tinychat for truth or dare.
> 
> I refused.


Pussy.


----------



## Mentova (Nov 8, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Pussy.


Shutup pussy >=[


----------



## Aden (Nov 8, 2011)

Mentova said:


> They wanted me to get my sister in tinychat for truth or dare.
> 
> I refused.



Oh, something actually came of that
neat~


----------



## Mentova (Nov 8, 2011)

Aden said:


> Oh, something actually came of that
> neat~


Addens I do not love you anymore for that ;_;


----------



## Fay V (Nov 8, 2011)

I was gonna make Addens be justin beiber


----------



## Aden (Nov 8, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I was gonna make Addens be justin beiber



youuuuuuuuu >:c


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 8, 2011)

Chad Kroeger would've been better


----------



## Takun (Nov 8, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Chad Kroeger would've been better



I hate Alice in Chains.


----------



## Ley (Nov 8, 2011)

les' try to keep drawings predominantly in this mmk? btw I love both Alice in Chains and Nickelback.


----------



## Deo (Nov 9, 2011)

Ley said:


> les' try to keep drawings predominantly in this mmk? btw I love both Alice in Chains and Nickelback.



http://i41.tinypic.com/1zz2em9.png


----------



## Fay V (Nov 9, 2011)

So...I wanted to productive...then I started drawing shit with old english captions instead of actually translating. 

First I was like
Then is saw
then I was like
Then I went

Translation for link two: haha nope
Translation link 3: an inaccurate "what the fuck is this"
Translation link 4: "I shall 'prepare' for this mind-battle. I used gegearwian as a joke as it is used when people are gearing for battle. ge is a prefix that means "really". Modwaere is a kenning I made up with my prof to mean "exam" but this seems to fit the idea as well. 

Prt 2: My mind gear (another made up kenning) my joy. 

Yeah wine totally means joy in old english. Our language was fucking awesome.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 9, 2011)

Deo said:


> MS paint FTW
> http://i40.tinypic.com/zlygap.png


 


CoyoteCaliente said:


> THIS IS WHY IM HOT
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/206is5d.png



YOU TWO JUST MADE MY FUCKING DAY


----------



## Cain (Nov 9, 2011)

Ragecomics, FaF style!
http://cheezburger.com/View/5414110208


----------



## Ley (Nov 9, 2011)

Deo said:


> http://i41.tinypic.com/1zz2em9.png



That's why I don't talk about my music taste all that much. :3


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 9, 2011)

Deeders has a big feesh

(Yeah I forgot the part where it's supposed to be a comic)

(Also I can't into mouse drawing)

(Also if you have a several-hour tinychat conversation with me, the only part I will remember is the part with the fish)

(I fucking love fish)


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 9, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Deeders has a big feesh
> 
> (Yeah I forgot the part where it's supposed to be a comic)
> 
> ...


O, the cuteness. I am diabetic now. (I was half expecting to post something with deer facemeat, but this works too.)


----------



## Cain (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm... Eh...
Just gonna pop this in here.
(Runs away)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 9, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I'm... Eh...
> Just gonna pop this in here.
> (Runs away)



OMFG ALL OF MY LOVE


----------



## Cain (Nov 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> OMFG ALL OF MY LOVE


http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltn85enk6s1qai9up.png


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 9, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I'm... Eh...
> Just gonna pop this in here.
> (Runs away)


This is accurate.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 9, 2011)

Marneus weights in on the direction this thread seems to be taking ...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 9, 2011)

6825837


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> 6825837



Well that wasn't random at all.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 9, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Well that wasn't random at all.



Convo with ad hoc


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 9, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Well that wasn't random at all.


I was talking to DD, went out to feed my animals, and there was a yellow jacket trying to hibernate in my work glove. (This was right after I went outside barefoot and stepped on a stinging nettle. The world hated me that day.)

Also

DD <3


----------



## Azure (Nov 9, 2011)

A glorious revival if ever there was one. If only every necro could be as good.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 9, 2011)

Azure said:


> A glorious revival if ever there was one. If only every necro could be as good.



Don't thank me yet, wait 'til I really hit my stride with the '07 edition of MS Paint :V


----------



## Jesie (Nov 10, 2011)

Ley said:


> les' try to keep drawings predominantly in this mmk? btw I love both Alice in Chains and Nickelback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AND THIS IS HOW I FEEL ABOUT THAT.


----------



## Deo (Nov 10, 2011)

Jesie said:


> AND THIS IS HOW I FEEL ABOUT THAT.


[I don't know how long I've been staring at that.
18 MINUTES


----------



## Recel (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.google.comFafa revived? I was too busy to notice...

And too busy to draw a proper picture :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2011)

Jesie said:


> AND THIS IS HOW I FEEL ABOUT THAT.



This is amazing.


----------



## Cain (Nov 10, 2011)

Jesie said:


> AND THIS IS HOW I FEEL ABOUT THAT.


Most epic rage face ever.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 10, 2011)

Recel said:


> Fafa revived? I was too busy to notice...
> 
> And too busy to draw a proper picture :V


YES! SLAUGHTER THEM ALL FROM THE FACE OF EARTH!


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 10, 2011)

Jesie said:


> AND THIS IS HOW I FEEL ABOUT THAT.



Fantastic! Bonus points for crocodile fursona!


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2011)

I got bored of being crippled and drew something. 

raar raar raar


----------



## Deo (Nov 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I got bored of being crippled and drew something.
> 
> raar raar raar


I was having a really shitty day and this made me smile. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ley (Nov 13, 2011)

;u; erryone hates mee


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2011)

Deo said:


> I was having a really shitty day and this made me smile. Thanks for sharing.


aww no, what happened? I will draw things to help!

Edit: oh god Ley you too?


----------



## Ley (Nov 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> aww no, what happened? I will draw things to help!
> 
> Edit: oh god Ley you too?



naw jus'

erryone' hates me


and dd made me take a pic of licking my foot


YOU EVER SEE A FAT CHICK TRYING TO LICK HER FOOT WITH HER TITS IN THE WAY

HUH?1


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2011)

I have not seen that...

also. I seriously doubt that everyone hates you.


----------



## Ley (Nov 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I have not seen that...
> 
> also. I seriously doubt that everyone hates you.



making a joke about liking nickelback, now erryone hates me, ahaha


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2011)

Ley said:


> making a joke about liking nickelback, now erryone hates me, ahaha



oh...i;m so derpy tonight.


----------



## Deo (Nov 13, 2011)

Fay V said:


> aww no, what happened? I will draw things to help!


I had a big fight with my dad, and my last exam was awful. I just feel like shit. :<
Can I live the rest of my life in my bed reading novels and drinking coffee out of my measuring cup? Because that's all I want to do this weekend.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2011)

aw that sucks...I've been spending my weekend lazing around. I don't wanna apply to school.

Also I drew this cause, fuck yeah!


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 13, 2011)

Ley said:


> making a joke about liking nickelback, now erryone hates me, ahaha


No hate, naps instead!
:3c


----------



## Ley (Nov 13, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> No hate, naps instead!
> :3c




AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH <3


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 13, 2011)

You know ... maybe CoyoteCaliente's advice about adjusting mouse speed wasn't so daft after all ... I feel like there has been a definite improvement over my previous work ...

A bit of context : I didn't know what to draw yet wanted to participate so I drew this. Earlier today, I got bored and decided to trawl through some of FaF's older threads, and found quite a few entertaining flame wars along the way. So this is a stylized retelling of me visiting FaF's basement and digging up the remains of wars past.

I know this'll sound stupid because I'm in the middle of a thread of actual 100%-legit talented artists, but I still think I did okay with this drawing (by my standards :V)

Here goes ...


----------



## Ley (Nov 13, 2011)

Protip: We could give a fak if you're a good artist or not. We could GAF if you're new, or old, or whatever. Apologizing and stuff like that looks stupid, so just.. POST. Hell I barely have 2000 posts and I don't give a fuck. So.. yeah.

Quit apologizing when you post, quit downing on yourself about your art skills and just have fun


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 13, 2011)

People, I'm bored.

Feed me ideas.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 13, 2011)

Gibby said:


> People, I'm bored.
> 
> Feed me ideas.



A penguin having a fit over his tuxedo! A jellyfish! Mickey Mouse! Someone humping a cactus!*

*Of course, only the penguin is serious.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 13, 2011)

I will not apologize for art...like I did before


----------



## Fay V (Nov 13, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> You know ... maybe CoyoteCaliente's advice about adjusting mouse speed wasn't so daft after all ... I feel like there has been a definite improvement over my previous work ...
> 
> A bit of context : I didn't know what to draw yet wanted to participate so I drew this. Earlier today, I got bored and decided to trawl through some of FaF's older threads, and found quite a few entertaining flame wars along the way. So this is a stylized retelling of me visiting FaF's basement and digging up the remains of wars past.
> 
> ...



this inspired me to go read the first Faf adventures thread. 

Also, best tip. Be chill and act like you belong and people will accept it.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 13, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> me visiting FaF's basement and digging up the remains of wars past.


If you dig deep enough, you'll find the gruesome battles over the great cub ban. 
And several more.
And a few more.
AND SOME MORE,
_I TOLD YOU DOG_

adn in th e futurrw,,
ther will bh _MORE__ STIL_


----------



## Jesie (Nov 14, 2011)

I only foresee one problem. Your coffee is not spiked.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 14, 2011)

Can`t believe I didn`t see this sooner. I shall have to contribute asap! 

Stuff`s hilarious so far.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 14, 2011)

Okay you people.

I'm gonna act extra casual from now on.

So casual.

It's like I've been here forever.

I'm part of the furniture at this point.

EDIT : barefootfoof has intrigued me, so I'm gonna spend the day trawling through the old topics for "The Den" and "Rants and Raves" looking for comedic gold. Wish me luck !


----------



## Cain (Nov 14, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Okay you people.
> 
> I'm gonna act extra casual from now on.
> 
> ...



NO! NOT THE DEN!


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey that reminds me ... Ley, have you been updating that list at the beginning of the thread since we brought it back to life ? I can't seem to find the most recent ones.


----------



## Ley (Nov 14, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Hey that reminds me ... Ley, have you been updating that list at the beginning of the thread since we brought it back to life ? I can't seem to find the most recent ones.



HAHAAHAHAH

no. :3


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 14, 2011)

23'' Touchscreens


----------



## Cain (Nov 14, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> 23'' Touchscreens


Ahaha, should've got a tablet! xD


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 14, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> 23'' Touchscreens



You can fingerpaint!


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

Someone please draw me a picture of a tardigrade fighting the most interesting man in the world_:_ Adrian Carton de Wiart.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> Someone please draw me a picture of a tardigrade fighting the most interesting man in the world_:_ Adrian Carton de Wiart.



ON IT >:]


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 14, 2011)

The waterbear is winning, is it Sheen?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6857783/


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

^
It will be an epic battle and that's just the start!

(Thanks, DD, I actually wished for this kind of stuff too).


----------



## Deo (Nov 14, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6857783/


I came.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

Deo said:


> I came.



Whats most interesting? Zeus of course


----------



## Ley (Nov 14, 2011)

http://i42.tinypic.com/4jqmpk.jpg

http://tinychat.com/leybun


----------



## Namba (Nov 14, 2011)

Ideas? I'm in the mood to draw somethin'...


----------



## Ley (Nov 14, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> Ideas? I'm in the mood to draw somethin'...



dunno, the thread is about drawing funny things that happen 'round the forums. look for something to troll


----------



## Namba (Nov 14, 2011)

Ley said:


> dunno, the thread is about drawing funny things that happen 'round the forums. look for something to troll


That makes things much easier.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 15, 2011)

*SO SOMETIMES I TEXT PEOPLE

SOMETIMES I TEXT LEY

SOMETIMES SHE TEXTS ME...

BUT NOT ALWAYS ON PURPOSE*

http://i41.tinypic.com/9lloch.jpg


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 15, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> *SO SOMETIMES I TEXT PEOPLE
> 
> SOMETIMES I TEXT LEY
> 
> ...



Is it true?


----------



## Ley (Nov 15, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Is it true?



sadly, yes. kinda. meant as a gag to the bf, he was across town that night. http://i41.tinypic.com/2dtce4h.jpg <my reaction


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 15, 2011)

All of my love xD


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh noes ... the latest posting spree happened from 4 to 7 AM when I was asleep ... DAMN YOU TIME ZONES.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 15, 2011)

Ley said:


> sadly, yes. kinda. meant as a gag to the bf, he was across town that night. http://i41.tinypic.com/2dtce4h.jpg <my reaction



The "Oh shit" face at the bottom is priceless.


----------



## Cain (Nov 15, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Oh noes ... the latest posting spree happened from 4 to 7 AM when I was asleep ... DAMN YOU TIME ZONES.


I have more of a reason to hate timezones.
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/5899/letimezones.png


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 16, 2011)

Today, some of my posts on the forum made people laugh.


----------



## Ley (Nov 16, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Today, some of my posts on the forum made people laugh.



\D


also http://tinychat.com/leybun ERRYONE GOGO


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 17, 2011)

Ley said:


> \D
> 
> 
> also http://tinychat.com/leybun ERRYONE GOGO



I hate you so much ><

You always do tinychats at stupid hours where I'm asleep because of the timezones ... and when you do them early enough that I can join, I'm away all day until hours after it's been posted.

(and what does "/D" mean ? D: )


----------



## Ley (Nov 17, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> I hate you so much ><
> 
> You always do tinychats at stupid hours where I'm asleep because of the timezones ... and when you do them early enough that I can join, I'm away all day until hours after it's been posted.
> 
> (and what does "/D" mean ? D: )



stupid hours = the ones I'm up on, and my friends are usually on at those hours >>> s[ealomg pf which, My TC is open now if anyone wants on.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 17, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> (and what does "/D" mean ? D: )


Assuming it's a variant of |D and |3, it's 'eyes shut, smiling'.
>|F


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 19, 2011)

The fact that I persevered for over an hour to get this done speaks volumes about the state of my mental health right now. Probably.

Also, not funny in the slightest but whatever. I wanted to post it anyway.


----------



## Recel (Nov 23, 2011)

The thing that went down in my head in the "be your self" thread.

Yeeessss. I know its probably only funny for me, but its reason enough for me!


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 23, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> The fact that I persevered for over an hour to get this done speaks volumes about the state of my mental health right now. Probably.
> 
> Also, not funny in the slightest but whatever. I wanted to post it anyway.


Lol, you f5. If you've got windows, take this babe right here. That's MSPANotify. A little macro pops up on your screen when Mspa updates. I usually have mine set to a custom macro, so a little John pops up and plays the Clockwork Melody. 
You just gotta use the 'save game' function when you're reading.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 23, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Lol, you f5. If you've got windows, take this babe right here. That's MSPANotify. A little macro pops up on your screen when Mspa updates. I usually have mine set to a custom macro, so a little John pops up and plays the Clockwork Melody.
> You just gotta use the 'save game' function when you're reading.



Actually ... thank you that solves most of my problems.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 23, 2011)

Recel said:


> The thing that went down in my head in the "be your self" thread.
> 
> Yeeessss. I know its probably only funny for me, but its reason enough for me!



i dun get it


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 23, 2011)

Fay V said:


> i dun get it



I wasn't in that thread so I am also befuddled.


----------



## Recel (Nov 23, 2011)

Fay V said:


> i dun get it



I was sure you wouldn't. Posted anyway. Sanity is expensive. :V

Aaaanyways. I didn't sleep for quite some time when I made that reply in the thread, and there was this pause when no one was posting, wich because I didn't sleep, seemed much longer than it was. So I had this playful little thought that people think I'm a psychopath and just bailed from the thread.


----------



## Bliss (Nov 23, 2011)

Recel said:


> I was sure you wouldn't. Posted anyway. Sanity is expensive. :V
> 
> Aaaanyways. I didn't sleep for quite some time when I made that reply in the thread, and there was this pause when no one was posting, wich because I didn't sleep, seemed much longer than it was. So I had this playful little thought that people think I'm a psychopath and just bailed from the thread.


I understood something: "ooh, that's such a pretty handwriting!". :V


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 23, 2011)

Recel said:


> The thing that went down in my head in the "be your self" thread.
> 
> Yeeessss. I know its probably only funny for me, but its reason enough for me!


Now you just have to draw a dragon running from the Feds for maximum lulz. Hehee.


----------



## Recel (Nov 23, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Now you just have to draw a dragon running from the Feds for maximum lulz. Hehee.



Say what? O.O


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 23, 2011)

Recel said:


> Say what? O.O


Mistranslation winning?


----------



## Recel (Nov 23, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Mistranslation winning?



No, just slopy reading.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 23, 2011)

Recel said:


> No, just slopy reading.



Can't say the same for your handwriting. So pretty!


----------



## Recel (Nov 23, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Can't say the same for your handwriting. So pretty!



If thats pretty, I dont want to see what ugly is. o.o


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 23, 2011)

Recel said:


> No, just slopy reading.



"Slopy" ? How does that work exactly ? :V

(probably taking the joke too far but whatevs)



Recel said:


> If thats pretty, I dont want to see what ugly is. o.o



You do NOT want to see my handwriting. I've taken shit all my life because it's so bad. But it's just how I write, I can't help it.


----------



## Recel (Nov 23, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> "Slopy" ? How does that work exactly ? :V



Thats how it works. I often misread words, because I have half a second to read a line before crashing into something.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 23, 2011)

Should've added skis or a snowboard or something.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 23, 2011)

Recel said:


> If thats pretty, I dont want to see what ugly is. o.o




whoooo boy check back and I will upload my handwriting. bonus points and a free sketch to anyone who can read the whole thing


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 23, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> whoooo boy check back and I will upload my handwriting. bonus points and a free sketch to anyone who can read the whole thing



You know what ? Just sit tight for eighteen hours, and tomorrow when I get back from my classes I'll upload mine as well.

Now if you'll excuse me it's high time I hit the pillow.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll upload mine. \:3/ cos I'm bored. We should make a handwriting collab for faf, that'd be fun.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 23, 2011)

Recel said:


> If thats pretty, I dont want to see what ugly is. o.o



I'd call my handwriting ugly if illegible wasn't a more accurate description. >:T

Okay yeah, I re-used that pic from the handwriting thread. But seriously,


----------



## Recel (Nov 23, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> I'd call my handwriting ugly if illegible wasn't a more accurate description. >:T
> 
> Okay yeah, I re-used that pic from the handwriting thread. But seriously,



"My handwriting is damnright shit." I dont see a problem with it... mostly. :V


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 23, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> I'd call my handwriting ugly if illegible wasn't a more accurate description. >:T


I still love this picture. 

Did somebody say "ugly handwriting"? 
Have a quick sample of mine. Those are my class notes, by the way. I know it's in spanish, but at least try to make out the words.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 23, 2011)

Recel said:


> "My handwriting is *down*right shit." I dont see a problem with it... mostly. :V



Yerp. I blame it on having to use cursive on all of my homework for the first 7 years of school. It's more or less only half-assed cursive.
So all of my neat handwriting has to be in ALLCAPS.

Like this, I guess.


----------



## Recel (Nov 23, 2011)

I find this whole thing realy fun. Since my right arms was barely working fo almost eight years, and only got fixed (rather good tho) this year. And after that you guys tell me my handwriting looks pretty.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 23, 2011)

Recel said:


> I find this whole thing realy fun. Since my right arms was barely working fo almost eight years, and only got fixed (rather good tho) this year. And after that you guys tell me my handwriting looks pretty.



Deliberately off-topic: it is, very much, but this makes me wonder whether it always was like that. Was it?


----------



## Recel (Nov 23, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Deliberately off-topic: it is, very much, but this makes me wonder whether it always was like that. Was it?



Well, it was more shacked up, wobbly, but kind of the same.
Fun fact: In Hungary, my handwriting is considered awful.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 23, 2011)

Recel: Tee hee, interesting.



barefootfoof said:


> Like this, I guess.



I use a similar strategy. Cursive is for quick notes, "fancy" cursive is for being neat and script is for being legible.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 23, 2011)

Taken from the fursona's handwriting thread: http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/5843/lettertoself.png

My fursona has better handwriting than me. :n


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 23, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Taken from the fursona's handwriting thread: http://img854.imageshack.us/img854/5843/lettertoself.png
> 
> My fursona has better handwriting than me. :n



The first case of heteronyms in handwriting! :V

Seriously, it's like they weren't written by the same person, well, not superficially.


----------



## shteev (Nov 23, 2011)

I would attempt to submit something, but I'm not too good at drawing.


----------



## Cain (Nov 23, 2011)

shteev said:


> I would attempt to submit something, but I'm not too good at drawing.


If you look at what others above have drawn, mine included, it's pretty damn shit. xD


----------



## Ley (Nov 28, 2011)

dit: furry asking if he should put a sheath or a regular dick on his fursona

http://i39.tinypic.com/fz95lf.png


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Ley said:


> dit: furry asking if he should put a sheath or a regular dick on his fursona
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/fz95lf.png



I mean sheaths arent that bad looking.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I mean sheaths arent that bad looking.



"Not that bad looking" does not "kinda hot" equal. People will think vastly different things of both sentences.
Assuming you were going for the first one, you should've written it instead.


----------



## Ley (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I mean sheaths arent that bad looking.



Doesn't fucking matter, now does it? THAT QUESTION SHOULD NOT BE ASKED.

edit: whilst it's your opinion, it's my opinion for that the ten minutes I turned off the mature filter on FA and saw wtf a sheath was and how it looked like goddamn lipstick it was gross.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2011)

So yeah, shit went down in another thread, and it compelled me to draw this. 
attaman


----------



## Recel (Nov 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So yeah, shit went down in another thread, and it compelled me to draw this.
> attaman



Warhammer 40k much? :V


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 28, 2011)

I should be mad at him for desecrating an Imperial icon but I can't coz I laughed so hard.


----------



## Corto (Nov 28, 2011)

He's got a crotch-skull.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> He's got a crotch-skull.



Needs moar skullz.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Needs moar skullz.



Blood for the blood god!

Skulls for the skull throne!


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 28, 2011)

The Emperor is the best god ever. Chaos Gods just aren't the same.

Any gothy space marine can go Chaos and pull of the dark and badass look, but it takes a real man's man to be a loyalist or part of the Imperial Guard and kick metric tons of ass.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> The Emperor is the best god ever. Chaos Gods just aren't the same.
> 
> Any gothy space marine can go Chaos and pull of the dark and badass look, but it takes a real man's man to be a loyalist or part of the Imperial Guard and kick metric tons of ass.



Ja. With Warhammer shit, I've always been a fan of the IG, myself - especially the Steel Legion/Death Korps of Krieg. Screw the Cadians and shit, SO BORIN'. For the Imperium of Man! :n


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 28, 2011)

A sheath is merely a sleeping bag for your cock when it's tired.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> A sheath is merely a sleeping bag for your cock when it's tired.



It would have _really_ helped if you quoted somebody else before posting that right now.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> It would have _really_ helped if you quoted somebody else before posting that right now.



I just saw the discussion at the top of the page and assumed that all the other comments would be dedicated to such an important topic. Looks like I was wrong :V


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2011)

Lesson learned.  Read at least 4 posts down


Also I don't get warhammer :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Lesson learned.  Read at least 4 posts down
> 
> Also I don't get warhammer :c



What part do you not get, exactly? o: Well about what it IS, it was something that started in the 80s I think, a tabletop game that used a fuckload of rules and miniatures collected, assembled, and painted by the owner as an "army" and it's a game of squad/regimental combat played on boards made by players that can be of terrain or urban areas and stuff. It's one great big hobby. It got hella popular, and it has a huge fanbase that spawned lots of fiction, videogames, comics, and some low-budget movies. c:


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 28, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I worked through Thanksgiving week, Black Friday, the weekend, AND LIVED TO TELL THE TALE.





Deo said:


>


THE GREATEST THING EVER


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 28, 2011)

CC is that the poster for some low-budget fantasy movie from the eighties or something ? I NEED TO KNOW.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 28, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> CC is that the poster for some low-budget fantasy movie from the eighties or something ? I NEED TO KNOW.



http://www.flixster.com/photos/chev...s-european-vacation-european-vacation-3144071

HOW CAN YOU LIVE WITH YOURSELF NOT KNOWING THIS?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Chevy Chase movies = gud.

However, my sense of humour doesn't bring me to like it as much as you guise.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6937199/

read if you dare


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Those were images were hilarious.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> What part do you not get, exactly? o: Well about what it IS, it was something that started in the 80s I think, a tabletop game that used a fuckload of rules and miniatures collected, assembled, and painted by the owner as an "army" and it's a game of squad/regimental combat played on boards made by players that can be of terrain or urban areas and stuff. It's one great big hobby. It got hella popular, and it has a huge fanbase that spawned lots of fiction, videogames, comics, and some low-budget movies. c:


I mostly dont get the lore.  Never read up on it so I just look lost


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I mostly dont get the lore.  Never read up on it so I just look lost



You better take that elsewhere or Gibby and I are gonna lay down an unholy barrage of nerdrage hellfire upon this thread and every trace of its former glory will be lost for all eternity D:<

Nah kidding but as a supah warhammer lore nerd I'd be glad to help sort this out.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I mostly dont get the lore.  Never read up on it so I just look lost



This is the very beginning of it in a very tight nutshell.

The lore of this great nerdy world is probably the biggest lore for anything in existence. There's literally thousands of things to read.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2011)

I dont wanna read :c I prefer to just stare blankly at icons and ask "wtf is that?"

Though honestly im debating if I need a new nerd hobby


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 28, 2011)

Generalities you should know :

- if anyone criticizes the Imperial guard : slap their shit
- if anyone plays Night Lords Chaos Space Marines : they're emo/goth
- if anyone plays Ultramarines : they are the 99% (Ultramarines are the foxes and wolves of the 40K fandom :V)

You're now ready to explore the wide cold Galaxy.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I dont wanna read :c I prefer to just stare blankly at icons and ask "wtf is that?"
> 
> Though honestly im debating if I need a new nerd hobby



It's actually a video I linked if you haven't looked, but a'ight.

But yeah, if you want a new geeky hobby to put some time and love (and some money) into, you can't go wrong with Lolhammer. B) It's a bit like the furry fandom in ways, just not sexualised.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> It's actually a video I linked if you haven't looked, but a'ight.
> 
> But yeah, if you want a new geeky hobby to put some time and love (and some money) into, you can't go wrong with Lolhammer. B) It's a bit like the furry fandom in ways, just not sexualised.



I might look into it after school.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2011)

You guys should make a warhammer thread instead of hijacking this one. I'm sure there'd be interest.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You guys should make a warhammer thread instead of hijacking this one. I'm sure there'd be interest.



Eeehh, isn't there only like 5 people into it on this forum? But alright, we'll see, good idea. c:


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 28, 2011)

This thread still lives? Oh shit. I come back and see people still posting in here, made my heart leap. FaF, it's time. The draw-a-ning shall return!



*Gets his shit ready for some epic art*


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> This thread still lives? Oh shit. I come back and see people still posting in here, made my heart leap. FaF, it's time. The draw-a-ning shall return!
> 
> 
> 
> *Gets his shit ready for some epic art*



Can you draw me a awesome Blue-Dragon making friends with a Red-Dragon? :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Can you draw me a awesome Blue-Dragon making friends with a Red-Dragon? :3



Uh... This isn't a request thread for general art. :/ It's more about shit goin' down in FAF and you can only ask if you've contributed.


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Can you draw me a awesome Blue-Dragon making friends with a Red-Dragon? :3



WHAT THE FUCK.
*NO.*
Get the hell outta the oldfag thread. This is not a request thread. None of us are going to draw your shitty dragon. This is a contribution fueled thread, people post images (mainly comics) of the things that happen in FAF and things regarding FAF's "major" posters (look to the people with over 2,000 post count).


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2011)

if 2000 is major postcount, what am i?


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> (look to the people with over 2,000 post count).



*Looks at post count*

That was uncalled for man

:V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Uh... This isn't a request thread for general art. :/ It's more about shit goin' down in FAF and you can only ask if you've contributed.





Deo said:


> WHAT THE FUCK.
> *NO.*
> Get the hell outta the oldfag thread. This is not a request thread. None  of us are going to draw your shitty dragon. This is a contribution  fueled thread, people post images (mainly comics) of the things that  happen in FAF and things regarding FAF's "major" posters (look to the  people with over 2,000 post count).





No, No, Gibby, Deo. I'm in a giving mood. I'll draw his little picture.


----------



## shteev (Nov 28, 2011)

I hope I don't need 2,000+ posts to be considered relevant :S


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> No, No, Gibby, Deo. I'm in a giving mood. I'll draw his little picture.



+1 for the name of the image. :n


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> No, No, Gibby, Deo. I'm in a giving mood. I'll draw his little picture.



lol'd so hard My diaphragm hit my stomach. Nice drawing. :3


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

shteev said:


> I hope I don't need 2,000+ posts to be considered relevant :S



Not really, but it's easier for the very n00bish people to discern. I usually just give respect to people based on them not typing things that make them look borderline retarded. Or typing things that beg and wheedle and whine for free shit from people who don't like them at all.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> lol'd so hard My diaphragm hit my stomach.



Who the fuck says this?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 28, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> No, No, Gibby, Deo. I'm in a giving mood. I'll draw his little picture.



Awww, that's funny.
The fact I've only submitted only one thing in this thread makes me kind of sad, but not on a constant basis.

Edit:
When did I surpass the 2000th post?


----------



## shteev (Nov 28, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Who the fuck says this?


Apparently, Dragonfurry does.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

shteev said:


> Apparently, Dragonfurry does.



I tried to use a medical reference to emphasize my laughter. A total fail on my part. :/


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

I HURR HURR KNO WUT A DIAPHRAM IS U GUIS LYKE ME NOW DAT I AM TEH SMARTZ?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I tried to use a medical reference to emphasize my laughter. A total fail on my part. :/



It basically was like purple prose, unfunny purple prose. Part of the humor is in building up and then firing inmediately, although not always. In this case, however, it wasn't.

My eternally poor grasp of anatomy shows here, I don't even remember where the diaphragm is.


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2011)

your epidermis is showing


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Azure said:


> your epidermis is showing


So is yours pal. :3


AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> It basically was like purple prose, unfunny purple prose. Part of the humor is in building up and then firing inmediately, although not always. In this case, however, it wasn't.
> 
> My eternally poor grasp of anatomy shows here, I don't even remember where the diaphragm is.



Its behind the stomach.


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

Azure said:


> your epidermis is showing



Your squamous is showing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

I've just splintered my pancreas. :[


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Its behind the stomach.



WTF NO IT IS NOT.
The diaphragm separates the thoracic body cavity from the abdominal body cavity and is a muscle that is a key component in pressure shifts, inflation of the lungs, and breathing.
DEAR LORD. WHAT THE HELL ARE THEY TEACHING KIDS THESE DAYS?


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> Your squamous is showing.


I guess I'm half Argonian.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> WTF NO IT IS NOT.
> The diaphragm separates the thoracic body cavity from the abdominal body cavity and is a muscle that is a key component in pressure shifts, inflation of the lungs, and breathing.
> DEAR LORD. WHAT THE HELL ARE THEY TEACHING KIDS THESE DAYS?



Well in medical diagrams I always see the diaphragm is always behind/below the stomach.


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well in medical diagrams I always see the diaphragm is always behind/below the stomach.



NO. NO YOU DO NOT SEE IT "ALWAYS BEHIND/BELOW THE STOMACH".
BECAUSE THAT IS NOT WHERE IT IS AND ALL MEDICIAL ILLUSTRATORS KNOW THAT BECAUSE IT'S REALLY FUCKING BASIC. LIKE GRADE LEVEL 6.

LUNGS + HEART IN THE THORACIC CAVITY.
DIAPHRAGM.
ABDOMINAL CAVITY.
LIVER.
STOMACH
INTESTINES.

IN THAT ORDER.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> WTF NO IT IS NOT.
> The diaphragm separates the thoracic body cavity from the abdominal body cavity and is a muscle that is a key component in pressure shifts, inflation of the lungs, and breathing.
> DEAR LORD. WHAT THE HELL ARE THEY TEACHING KIDS THESE DAYS?



Worse yet, I wouldn't be able to locate the stomach accurately if someone asked me to.
Okay, I can locate the ribs, where exactly is it in relation to them? Bellow them all?

Edit: nevermind, I just remembered.
Also, looking at the graphs... what's bellow it? I'm guessing it's not _precisely_ the intestine, or is it?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well in medical diagrams I always see the diaphragm is always behind/below the stomach.



You might be reading them wrong ...


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

As a medical illustration student this makes so fucking frustrated with the world.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 28, 2011)

Anatomy:  It's Fucking Magic.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 28, 2011)

How I see Deo when someone asks for free art in this thread.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok then lets get off the medical stuff to stop deo raging.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 28, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Anatomy:  It's Fucking Magic.



Basically :V

Anyway, looking at more diagrams. Seems like the liver and the stomach are directly bellow it. Edit: and Deo's edit confirmed it.
That makes a lot of things clearer. I still suck at locating most of the important parts of the circulatory system, though. No, not the heart, the important vessels, I mean.
And most of the important mucles.


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

You know. I tell people to "go outside and play" when they pitch a fit on FAF. So I'm going to go climb a big tree and play some frisbee. 

And in the mean time I hope you all will go to your local libraries and ask for a copy of Gray's Anatomy of the Human Body.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> You know. I tell people to "go outside and play" when they pitch a fit on FAF. So I'm going to go climb a big tree and play some frisbee.
> 
> And in the mean time I hope you all will go to your local libraries and ask for a copy of Gray's Anatomy of the Human Body.



But I am reading the Wheel of time series right now.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 28, 2011)

How I'm envisioning Deo in front of the computer right now.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm sad, Deo's post has made me sad 
Ironically, both my parents are doctors. Well, father has Moore's anatomy, so I guess that will suffice.


----------



## Corto (Nov 28, 2011)

Who the fuck gives a shit about diaphragms anyway.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> Who the fuck gives a shit about diaphragms anyway.




Everyone and their mother aparently


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> Who the fuck gives a shit about diaphragms anyway.



I am guessing me because I used it as a way to express the laughter I was experiencing.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> Who the fuck gives a shit about diaphragms anyway.


your lungs?

guys I got back from the dentist and feel like twoface


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> your lungs?
> 
> guys I got back from the dentist and feel like twoface



Needs moar droopy face Fay.


----------



## Corto (Nov 28, 2011)

Fuck my lungs. There's a reason I poison them every day.

Also, if your post is a reference to having half your face under sedation, EAT ICE CREAM. The feeling of "half the inside of my mouth is cold as balls, the other half is at normal temperature" is awesome.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> You know. I tell people to "go outside and play" when they pitch a fit on FAF. So I'm going to go climb a big tree and play some frisbee.
> 
> And in the mean time I hope you all will go to your local libraries and ask for a copy of Gray's Anatomy of the Human Body.



Just for you. :3


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Just for you. :3



You are so nice :3 I wish I could have something like that.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Needs moar droopy face Fay.


droop face plus deo rage



Corto said:


> Fuck my lungs. There's a reason I poison them every day.
> 
> Also, if your post is a reference to having half your face under sedation, EAT ICE CREAM. The feeling of "half the inside of my mouth is cold as balls, the other half is at normal temperature" is awesome.


it's soo weird, my tongue feels half missing. it's split right down the center


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> your lungs?
> 
> guys I got back from the dentist and feel like twoface




Fay V, The ultimate Batman Villain


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> You are so nice :3 I wish I could have something like that.



contribute to the thread and you might get nice things



Kiru-kun said:


> Fay V, The ultimate Batman Villain


I wish I could fav things in thread


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> contribute to the thread and you might get nice things



I am planning on drawing something tonight then adding it.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 28, 2011)

Would you believe that I showed  some of my friends the pic I just drew, and it scared the piss outta them XD


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 28, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Fay V, The ultimate Batman Villain



Cute and menacing simultaneously, and it's loose. One side kills you from the cuteness and the other from the sheer horror of it, a winning combination.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 28, 2011)

I am now going to draw fay as a cheese wheel


----------



## Namba (Nov 28, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> http://www.flixster.com/photos/chev...s-european-vacation-european-vacation-3144071
> 
> HOW CAN YOU LIVE WITH YOURSELF NOT KNOWING THIS?


Fucking love this movie.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 28, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I wish I could fav things in thread




I shall post it on FA so you can have it forever :3


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 28, 2011)

I just randomly found this of....smelge...apparently i made it.
happy birthday...i guess


----------



## Corto (Nov 28, 2011)

So smelge is a piece of cement?


----------



## Recel (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> ...of the things that happen in FAF and things regarding FAF's "major" posters (look to the people with over 2,000 post count).



Objection!


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> So smelge is a piece of cement?



...

Were you not there for the glory that is cementfox fursona? 

For shame.


----------



## Corto (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> I don't know what you're talking about.



The best fursona ever. 
Let me check the Fursona Threads...

Edit:
Here you have it:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/97883-My-First-Fursona-Smelge-the-Fox?highlight=


----------



## Namba (Nov 28, 2011)

That thing is godly...


----------



## Corto (Nov 28, 2011)

Haha holy fuck. Why isn't that stickied?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> You are so nice :3 I wish I could have something like that.



Yeeaaaah, don't be like that. Not cool. :/


----------



## shteev (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm confused, is this the way the thread's supposed to be or are we just using it as an orface for chatter?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2011)

Azure said:


> if 2000 is major postcount, what am i?


We can be no life bros together.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 28, 2011)

shteev said:


> I'm confused, is this the way the thread's supposed to be or are we just using it as an orface for chatter?



Dont know we need a mod to decide that.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2011)

Orface isn't a word. 

This thread is not for chatter, although they tolerate levels of chatter related to the drawings/other things happening on the boards at the moment. Just generally talking or asking for things to be drawn of you is not what the thread is for, though.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 28, 2011)

Error: You must have a postcount of 500+ to post in this thread

That should be sufficient lurking time to not fuck things up. (That'd be awesome)


----------



## Corto (Nov 28, 2011)

Or read the fucking OP like it says in the fucking title. That should save us some time. 

Here I'll be clearer:* EITHER READ THE MOTHERLOVING OP LIKE IT SAYS IN THE THREAD TITLE OR DON'T BOTHER TO POST HERE AT ALL.*


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> Or read the fucking OP like it says in the fucking title. That should save us some time.
> 
> Here I'll be clearer:* EITHER READ THE MOTHERLOVING OP LIKE IT SAYS IN THE THREAD TITLE OR DON'T BOTHER TO POST HERE AT ALL.*



Just quoting this for when it rolls over to the next page :3c

(As an added bonus, it'll be a new page regardless of 25/50/100 posts per page)


----------



## Fay V (Nov 28, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Just quoting this for when it rolls over to the next page :3c
> 
> (As an added bonus, it'll be a new page regardless of 25/50/100 posts per page)



mind=blown


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 28, 2011)

ok...lizard that was pretty epic.


----------



## Azure (Nov 28, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> We can be no life bros together.


*nofist*


----------



## shteev (Nov 28, 2011)

/leaves thread.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2011)

*nofist back*


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibby, that art is amazing.  thanks. 
And I had a great time playing in a tree and fighting the blisteringly cold Iowa winds for domination over my frisbee.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> Gibby, that art is amazing.  thanks.
> And I had a great time playing in a tree and fighting the blisteringly cold Iowa winds for domination over my frisbee.


this is what puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Cain (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> WHAT THE FUCK.
> *NO.*
> Get the hell outta the oldfag thread. This is not a request thread. None of us are going to draw your shitty dragon. This is a contribution fueled thread, people post images (mainly comics) of the things that happen in FAF and things regarding FAF's "major" posters (look to the people with over 2,000 post count).


I no can be in hear? 
;C


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 28, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I no can be in hear?
> ;C


well, youve been here longer than me and i've yet to be shouted out so unless i'm just good at being avoided i think you should be fine

i think deo was talking about knowing who these 2,000 ups are and being frequent enough to be "with" it.

if i'm speaking out of turn, go ahead and let me know, i don't want to be the idiot noofag acting like a complete arsehole


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh hey guys, I'm back from Thanksgiving vacation, what hap- _HOLY SHIT SO MANY NEW POSTS_.



Deo said:


> Gibby, that art is amazing. :grin: thanks.
> And I had a great time playing in a tree and fighting the blisteringly cold Iowa winds for domination over my frisbee.



And now I really want to play some ultimate frisbee :c


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 28, 2011)

wb foofaluffagus. 

Business as usual on FAF. People are stupid. People get told they're stupid. People deny being stupid and call the accusers stupid.


----------



## Corto (Nov 28, 2011)

You missed "and then people endlessly talk about it". It's like meta-shit. 

Here's a fun new rule: Unless it's some commentary on a posted comic/piece of art, I don't want to see a new page start without the previous one having at least one contribution.
Sorry for being an asshole but there's a reason we prohibited the General Chat threads and this thread is quickly going the direction of "Adventures of FAF v1".

Corollary: Me, being awesome, am exempt from this rule. So is Ley I guess since it's her thread.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 28, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> wb foofaluffagus.
> 
> Business as usual on FAF. People are stupid. People get told they're stupid. People deny being stupid and call the accusers stupid.



D'aww, ty Jash~
Good to know good ol' Faf is still up to no good.


----------



## Alstor (Nov 28, 2011)

Deo, you become more like this every day to me.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 28, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Deo, you become more like this every day to me.



Deo is actually a Slipknot album? +50 hardcore badassery.


Amazing Faf with skillz since '08, the page topper himself.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 28, 2011)

whoops, double post.


----------



## Ley (Nov 28, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Can you draw me a awesome Blue-Dragon making friends with a Red-Dragon? :3


 


Deo said:


> WHAT THE FUCK.
> *NO.*
> Get the hell outta the oldfag thread. This is not a request thread. None  of us are going to draw your shitty dragon. This is a contribution  fueled thread, people post images (mainly comics) of the things that  happen in FAF and things regarding FAF's "major" posters (look to the  people with over 2,000 post count).


 



Dragonfurry said:


> You are so nice :3 I wish I could have something like that.


 
 No. 





Dragonfurry said:


> Dont know we need a mod to decide that.


 
 Or you know, the creator of the thread, which you know, decides certain stuffs. Soooooooo no. 





Corto said:


> Or read the fucking OP like it says in the fucking title. That should save us some time.
> 
> Here I'll be clearer:* EITHER READ THE MOTHERLOVING OP LIKE IT SAYS IN THE THREAD TITLE OR DON'T BOTHER TO POST HERE AT ALL.*



THIS. DO NOT NOT POST ANYTHING IF YOU HAVE NOT CONTRIBUTED. 




Corto said:


> You missed "and then people endlessly talk about it". It's like meta-shit.
> 
> *Here's a fun new rule: Unless it's some  commentary on a posted comic/piece of art, I don't want to see a new  page start without the previous one having at least one contribution.*
> Sorry for being an asshole but there's a reason we prohibited the  General Chat threads and this thread is quickly going the direction of  "Adventures of FAF v1".
> ...



Pretty much yeah. 

Also, I'm drawing something epic. DF has riled the me.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 28, 2011)

Corto said:


> Corollary: Me, being awesome, am exempt from this rule. So is Ley I guess since it's her thread.



I too am exempt because I'm just that interesting.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 28, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I too am exempt because I'm just that interesting.


I love you now. I missed that avatar.


----------



## Deo (Nov 28, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Deo, you become more like this every day to me.



I don't exactly know why I find this so funny. But I do.

I sit here in Iowa, drinking water out of a measuring cup, boots up on my $15 recliner, reading FAF threads. 
ALSTOR HOW DID YOU KNOW YOU PSYCHIC O' SOMETHIN'?


----------



## Ley (Nov 28, 2011)

:> so I'm drawing something amazing.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 28, 2011)

Ley said:


> :> so I'm drawing something amazing.



You must use your SERIOUSFACE whilst drawing.


----------



## Ley (Nov 28, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> You must use your SERIOUSFACE whilst drawing.



http://i39.tinypic.com/jjvgp3.jpg I did. PART I OF THREE


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 29, 2011)

Ley said:


> http://i39.tinypic.com/jjvgp3.jpg I did. PART I OF THREE



I almost didn't recognize Deo in the first panel (slightly dissonant fierce face and "feminine" body, no offense to her, I'm just more accustomed to seeing her in Deovaacus form). But let's not nitpick about such details.

_Exspecto magnam caedem! Propera!_


----------



## Lobar (Nov 29, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Deo is actually a Slipknot album? +50 hardcore badassery.



I see her more as King Crimson, for some reason.


----------



## Aden (Nov 29, 2011)

Ley said:


> THIS. DO NOT NOT POST ANYTHING IF YOU HAVE NOT CONTRIBUTED.



fuck the police


----------



## Corto (Nov 29, 2011)

Aden has been banned.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 29, 2011)

Corto said:


> Aden has been banned.



Why?


----------



## Lobar (Nov 29, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Why?



banbanbanbanban


----------



## Fay V (Nov 29, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Why?


joke====

        \O/
_V
         _/\ you


----------



## Ley (Nov 29, 2011)

Aden said:


> fuck the police



well you're a mod so like

that doesn't apply to you :U


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 29, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Amazing Faf with skillz since '08, the page topper himself.



 <3



Ley said:


> http://i39.tinypic.com/jjvgp3.jpg I did. PART I OF THREE



For some reason, "May I attend to the noobling" made me laugh the hardest. I just love the phrasing of that.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 29, 2011)

Ley said:


> http://i39.tinypic.com/jjvgp3.jpg I did. PART I OF THREE



I all the thread contributors until now to be in it so no one will feel left out.

And I want an asian swordmaster riding the skull of a triceratops while attacked by floating machine gun drones.

And I want it all done by yesterday.

:V :V :V :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 29, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I see her more as King Crimson, for some reason.



And now I will have nightmares. :I


----------



## Cain (Nov 29, 2011)

Ley said:


> http://i39.tinypic.com/jjvgp3.jpg I did. PART I OF THREE


I EAGERLY AWAIT THE NEXT TWO PARTS OF THE SAGA, MY LIEGE.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 29, 2011)

That's funny "Liege" is the city where I live part-time.

Actually no it's not funny. More like some kind of pointless coincidence ?


----------



## Cain (Nov 29, 2011)

Also, Ley,
I will love you so much more if you fit a Skyrim shout in there


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 29, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Also, Ley,
> I will love you so much more if you fit a Skyrim shout in there


Come to thinking, maybe you're the dragonborn, but just don't know it yet.
You have the way of The Voice :V


----------



## Cain (Nov 29, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Come to thinking, maybe you're the dragonborn, but just don't know it yet.
> You have the way of The Voice :V


This is from logging over 50 hours of Skyrim.

But you could be right!
I SHALL SLAY THE DRAGON KNOWN AS DRAGONFURRY, AND ABSORB IT'S SOUL.
FUS RO DAH!


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 29, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> This is from logging over *50 hours* of Skyrim.
> 
> But you could be right!
> I SHALL SLAY THE DRAGON KNOWN AS DRAGONFURRY, AND ABSORB IT'S SOUL.
> FUS RO DAH!



My 117 hours laugh at you. 

I used to be the dovahkiin, but then I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## Cain (Nov 29, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> My 117 hours laugh at you.
> 
> I used to be the dovahkiin, but then I took an arrow to the knee.


I swear I always want to slaughter the guard that says that.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 29, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> This is from logging over 50 hours of Skyrim.
> 
> But you could be right!
> I SHALL SLAY THE DRAGON KNOWN AS DRAGONFURRY, AND ABSORB IT'S SOUL.
> FUS RO DAH!



Try it noob.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 29, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I swear I always want to slaughter the guard that says that.



You mean all of them? 

Seriously. It seems like "Become an adventurer and then take an arrow to the knee and switch to city guard" is, like, an EXTREMELY popular career path. The classified sections in Skyrim probably have a section set out just for "Ex adventurers seeking positions as city guards." 

 Also somewhere there is a club of people who all have cousins in the city guards and they just run around killing dragons all day. Problem?



Dragonfurry said:


> Try it noob.



Super effective.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 29, 2011)

EDIT: Derp.


----------



## Cain (Nov 29, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> You mean all of them?
> 
> Seriously. It seems like "Become an adventurer and then take an arrow to the knee and switch to city guard" is, like, an EXTREMELY popular career path. The classified sections in Skyrim probably have a section set out just for "Ex adventurers seeking positions as city guards."
> 
> ...




Yes, all of them.


----------



## Ley (Nov 29, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Also, Ley,
> I will love you so much more if you fit a Skyrim shout in there





Jagged Edge said:


> This is from logging over 50 hours of Skyrim.
> 
> But you could be right!
> I SHALL SLAY THE DRAGON KNOWN AS DRAGONFURRY, AND ABSORB IT'S SOUL.
> FUS RO DAH!


stay online bros, within the next hour your part 2 and 3 will come


----------



## Cain (Nov 29, 2011)

Nuuuu I will be in school by then :c
awh well, it'll get me through the day.
Ley, you are the greatest.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 29, 2011)

I will fly high to that place of harmony,
seeing sea of water expansive.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 29, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I will fly high to that place of harmony,



But seriously, what the blue hell are you on about?


----------



## Cain (Nov 29, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I will fly high to that place of harmony,



*Pulls out two self-forged elven swords*


----------



## Recel (Nov 29, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> I will fly high to that place of harmony,



Let me help you with that!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 29, 2011)

Recel said:


> Let me help you with that!



I was expecting something featuring Erasure.


----------



## Recel (Nov 29, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I was expecting something featuring Erasure.



Maybe next time, when Google grants me the knowledge of what that is.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 29, 2011)

Ley said:


> stay online bros, within the next hour your part 2 and 3 will come



WOOO


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 29, 2011)

I am happy,
talking to the shadows.
Within the darkness,
forgotten souls. 

Screaming horrors,
within me.
Free them,
for shadow doesn't forgive.


----------



## Ley (Nov 29, 2011)

Recel said:


> Let me help you with that!



I OFFICIALLY LOVE YOU



Dragonfurry said:


> I am happy,
> talking to the shadows.
> Within the darkness,
> forgotten souls.
> ...



cut this shit out mmk. Either post a comic or kindly gtfo, my patience wears thin tonight. It's in the OP and it's mod enforced, as they are rules.


----------



## Corto (Nov 29, 2011)

Dragonfurry don't post in this thread again unless you actually contribute with a drawing or comic or I'm temp banning you. Take your spammy shit elsewhere.
EDIT: And yes, replying to this instruction (with anything from "sorry won't do it again" to "shut up you can't tell me where to post") also counts. You are banned from this topic unless you contribute.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 29, 2011)

Corto said:


> Dragonfurry don't post in this thread again unless you actually contribute with a drawing or comic or I'm temp banning you. Take your spammy shit elsewhere.
> EDIT: And yes, replying to this instruction (with anything from "sorry won't do it again" to "shut up you can't tell me where to post") also counts. You are banned from this topic unless you contribute.



and this is how it's done


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> This is from logging over 50 hours of Skyrim.
> 
> But you could be right!
> I SHALL SLAY THE DRAGON KNOWN AS DRAGONFURRY, AND ABSORB IT'S SOUL.
> FUS RO DAH!





That may be one dragon you don't want to slay, Jagged. God I wanna play Skyrin @.@


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 30, 2011)

Lobar said:


> and this is how it's done




Alas...


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Alas...



I like that movie, it's also the only Bergman film I've seem. Also, where is that skull from? Let me guess, Skyrim.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Alas...




you sir, are the second thing that has made my night. The first being, watching an idiot in my class get in trouble for stealing someone else's level and saying that it was his.


----------



## Deo (Nov 30, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> [shittiest psuedo-poetry I've ever read]



http://i42.tinypic.com/286sx.png


----------



## Recel (Nov 30, 2011)

DF will fuel FAFA for years to come! :V


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Recel said:


> DF will fuel FAFA for years to come! :V




Remember who the forger master of the FAFA Machine is :V Just send him my way. He'll burn like a mighty oak for CENTURIES!


----------



## Lobar (Nov 30, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I see her more as King Crimson, for some reason.



nobody here appreciates good music >:/


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> http://i42.tinypic.com/286sx.png


Now that you said it, I read and yes, it's shitty.

And just so this doesn't get flagged, I'll say its rage shows clearly and that I like the way you went for wrinkles instead of prominent veins like most people do in these situations.



Recel said:


> DF will fuel FAFA for years to come! :V


You stole my words exactly, sarcasm and all


----------



## Lobar (Nov 30, 2011)

To be fair, Foxy_Boy's poetry was a lot, lot worse.


edit: vvvv holy crap I laughed


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 30, 2011)

http://i44.tinypic.com/2dsojmh.png
http://i44.tinypic.com/2dsojmh.png
A fast sketchy that became a lineart in 20mins! :3
Don't kill me :c PLEASE


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/2dsojmh.png
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2dsojmh.png
> A fast sketchy that became a lineart in 20mins! :3
> Don't kill me :c PLEASE




And that's how I got diabetes, Doctor


----------



## Onnes (Nov 30, 2011)

Lobar said:


> nobody here appreciates good music >:/



As much as I like King Crimson, you must realize that that album is over twice the age of most forum goers and has probably been forever scarred by hipsters.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/2dsojmh.png
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2dsojmh.png
> A fast sketchy that became a lineart in 20mins! :3
> Don't kill me :c PLEASE



I'm sorry to say this, but kemonomimi bishies sicken me from time to time, kemonomimi girls, however, do not. Also, both Deo and Fay are girls.

EDIT: It's well drawn, though, I'm just not overly fond of kemonomimi bishies.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Pretty much how I felt after seeing Aikoi's pic


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 30, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/2dsojmh.png
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2dsojmh.png
> A fast sketchy that became a lineart in 20mins! :3
> Don't kill me :c PLEASE



Very well drawn! ..if not a bit misguided.

HOWEVER, if I pretend this is meant to be ironic, the idea of Fay and Deo being bishoshen-whatever-the-japanese-fuck-lovers is downright _hilarious._


----------



## Fay V (Nov 30, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/2dsojmh.png
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2dsojmh.png
> A fast sketchy that became a lineart in 20mins! :3
> Don't kill me :c PLEASE



This is adorable, holy shit! night made. You're my newbie now, and I shall defend and protect your forever unless you do something incredibly stupid.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> This is adorable, holy shit! night made. You're my newbie now, and I shall defend and protect your forever unless you do something incredibly stupid.



FayV security is best security. 

Only thing better is having a fully-automatic-speed-loading-raeg-Deo in your arsenal.


----------



## Deo (Nov 30, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Only thing better is having a fully-automatic-speed-loading-raeg-Deo in your arsenal.



Aikoi totally has the full force of the fully-automoatic-speed-loading-raeg-Deo along with complementary Unleash the Deovacuus powers.
This art is totally adorable. Holy fuck this is cute. It's so cute I'd ship it. And I am a good head taller than Fay, so it's funny to see that drawn. XD

I'll totally be drawing something for your Aikoi. And some more FayVxDeo because I find it funny and adorable. Fay, we already have babies together so you get no say in the matter of more Deo shipped with Fay art.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> Aikoi totally has the full force of the fully-automoatic-speed-loading-raeg-Deo along with complementary Unleash the Deovacuus powers.
> This art is totally adorable. Holy fuck this is cute. It's so cute I'd ship it. And I am a good head taller than Fay, so it's funny to see that drawn. XD




http://i44.tinypic.com/28ku9zs.jpg


----------



## Fay V (Nov 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> Aikoi totally has the full force of the fully-automoatic-speed-loading-raeg-Deo along with complementary Unleash the Deovacuus powers.
> This art is totally adorable. Holy fuck this is cute. It's so cute I'd ship it. And I am a good head taller than Fay, so it's funny to see that drawn. XD
> 
> I'll totally be drawing something for your Aikoi. And some more FayVxDeo because I find it funny and adorable. Fay, we already have babies together so you get no say in the matter of more Deo shipped with Fay art.



>.>   <.<     >.> 
After MFF I was totally planning on doing way more ship art, so apparently it's go time everybody. 



CoyoteCaliente said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/28ku9zs.jpg



this made me crack up so bad and I have no idea why.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 30, 2011)

Recel said:


> Let me help you with that!



When he grows up, he wants to moon.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> I'll totally be drawing something for your Aikoi. And some more FayVxDeo because I find it funny and adorable. Fay, we already have babies together so you get no say in the matter of more Deo shipped with Fay art.



I'm surprised more people weren't doing this beforehand, you're practically FAF's Dynamic Duo, and we all know heterosexual Dynamic Duos "don't exist".


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 30, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I'm surprised more people weren't doing this beforehand, you're practically FAF's Dynamic Duo, and we all know heterosexual Dynamic Duos "don't exist".


Well, they could be Heterosexual Life Partners. Although the babies thing complicates things.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Well, they could be Heterosexual Life Partners. Although the babies thing complicates things.



Hence the quotes around the "don't exist", I was just kidding. Although, in all honesty, at the risk of sounding creepy, I'd ship them too. I mean, there's _nothing_ wrong with the possiblity and they're both great people, they have shown great teamwork and great people gather with great people, and like I said, hetero dynamic duos "don't exist".


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 30, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Hence the quotes around the "don't exist", I was just kidding.


Oh eh my apologies, sorry about that. My grasp of sarcasm's tenuous at the best of times.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 30, 2011)

This newbie is under the protection of the war goddesses of FaF 
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s25/FaileV/deofaygod.jpg


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> This newbie is under the protection of the war goddesses of FaF
> http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s25/FaileV/deofaygod.jpg



And you're the godess of wisdom? A Palas to Deo's Ares?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 30, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> And you're the godess of wisdom? A Palas to Deo's Ares?


it was on my mind yes. I even have pale eyes


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> it was on my mind yes. I even have pale eyes



Now that's an interesting coincidence. You could also be Iris Eos and make metaphors about how you bring a "new day" for the world FAF.

EDIT: Pardon me, it's not Iris. Where did I even hear about this "goddess of the morning"?

EDIT: found it.

EDIT: So it'd be:

*Fay V: *FAF goddess of wisdom, knowledge, knitting, magic (what would also make you Hecathe) and the morning. Fitting.  
*Deo:* FAF goddess of war, battlelust and strenght, but first and foremost, goddess of RAGE. 

This reminds me of all the FAF's members as [group] threads. I wonder how a FAF pantheon would look like.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Well, they could be* Heterosexual Life Partners*. Although the babies thing complicates things.






Screw that noise! I'm running this ship, until it hits an ice berg.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Screw that noise! I'm running this ship, until it hits an ice berg.



The question is, why wouldn't Fay agree?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> The question is, why wouldn't Fay agree?




It was kind of a last minute thing. The picture was suppose to be, Deo hugging Fay with "Fay x Deo, Shipping until the wheels fall off" to the side. But then a that little voice in the back of my head went "What if... Fay didn't always agree to the shipping" an this happened.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 30, 2011)

It looks like I'm going to be raped...


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> It looks like I'm going to be raped...



Before I go off for the night. Faaaay. You aren't gonna be raped. 


With photoshop lagging like a Sloth on downers, and me being half awake, I didn't feel like putting in the captions which would read.

Deo: Guess who's officially shipped..
Fay: Oh god... so much art.

Sorry if the pic gave a rape vibe -.- 'ru is dumb when he is sleepy.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 30, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Before I go off for the night. Faaaay. You aren't gonna be raped.
> 
> 
> With photoshop lagging like a Sloth on downers, and me being half awake, I didn't feel like putting in the captions which would read.
> ...



It's mostly just the combination of the pic, the "help me" sign, and the "not always agree" thing. 

anyway, MFF joke time. 
Deo i'll let you sexually repress me all night long


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

Fay V said:


> anyway, MFF joke time.
> Deo i'll let you sexually repress me all night long



In passionate voice I've got to admit:
I LOVE THIS PICTURE.


----------



## Cain (Nov 30, 2011)

Aaaa missed so much D:


Kiru-kun said:


> That may be one dragon you don't want to slay, Jagged. God I wanna play Skyrin @.@


SO MUCH OF MY LOVE.



Aikoi said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/2dsojmh.png
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2dsojmh.png
> A fast sketchy that became a lineart in 20mins! :3
> Don't kill me :c PLEASE


OMG SO AWESOME.


Fay V said:


> It's mostly just the combination of the pic, the "help me" sign, and the "not always agree" thing.
> 
> anyway, MFF joke time.
> Deo i'll let you sexually repress me all night long


Ahahahahahahaha
Yes I just linked the same picture to three different sentences. Come at me bro.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 30, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> like a Sloth on downers



My response.

I guess I'm off to hell for that one.

One of you can give him a name and maybe a caption! C:


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> Aikoi totally has the full force of the fully-automoatic-speed-loading-raeg-Deo along with complementary Unleash the Deovacuus powers.
> This art is totally adorable. Holy fuck this is cute. It's so cute I'd ship it. And I am a good head taller than Fay, so it's funny to see that drawn. XD
> 
> I'll totally be drawing something for your Aikoi. And some more FayVxDeo because I find it funny and adorable. Fay, we already have babies together so you get no say in the matter of more Deo shipped with Fay art.



I don't even know how many quotes I can include to a response, so I'm just selecting 3 Hahaha.
Why thank you Deo! It was a silly sketch that became a LA in no-time  It was nothing. *cough* expect more in the future *cough* And yeah; the whole intention of the drawing was just provoking a little laughs here and there, no offense intended :3



CoyoteCaliente said:


> http://i44.tinypic.com/28ku9zs.jpg



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Fay V said:


> This newbie is under the protection of the war goddesses of FaF
> http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s25/FaileV/deofaygod.jpg



ashndfashe *explodes*
This was not necessary! Thank you so much :3 I'm so glad you liked it HURRA!


@Ari: Who cares about japanese-culture-drawing-weaboos-whatever .
That's how I draw, that's my style, it was a fast sketch, I can't draw animals, so the closest thing I can draw is a human... with ears and tail. "orz
Also, I know they're girls, and they're girls on my drawing, I just don't over react the chest like some artist, If you can't see it, then there must be something blocking it.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 30, 2011)

So...what I wanna know is why aren't Fay and Deo officially lesbian dating yet?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> So...what I wanna know is why aren't Fay and Deo officially lesbian dating yet?




They will be officially lesbi-dating when there is a 17 page thread about them professing their love for each other :V





Jagged Edge said:


> Aaaa missed so much D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sir, are welcome


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> @Ari: Who cares about japanese-culture-drawing-weaboos-whatever .
> That's how I draw, that's my style, it was a fast sketch, I can't draw animals, so the closest thing I can draw is a human... with ears and tail. "orz
> Also, I know they're girls, and they're girls on my drawing, I just don't over react the chest like some artist, If you can't see it, then there must be something blocking it.



Acepto eso, pero no puedo evitarlo, la sola visiÃ³n de algo que se les parezca (aÃºn cuando esa no sea la intenciÃ³n) me provoca... cerrar la ventana del explorador, y no hay nada que pueda hacer al respecto... salvo por callarme y poner los gustos en contenido a un lado, por lo menos un rato. SÃ­, fui grosero y lo acepto. 
Ya concedÃ­ que estÃ¡ bien dibujado, lo Ãºnico es que... pues, sÃ­, se parecen mucho para mi gusto. 
Come to think of it, Fay's said she's flat chested. Y sÃ­, el brazo de Deo y la chaqueta de Fay les bloquean el pecho, de manera que apenas y me acabo de dar cuenta de que Deo sÃ­ lo tiene, muy sutilmente, sÃ­, pero casi ni se nota.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Acepto eso, pero no puedo evitarlo, la sola visiÃ³n de algo que se les parezca (aÃºn cuando esa no sea la intenciÃ³n) me provoca... cerrar la ventana del explorador, y no hay nada que pueda hacer al respecto... salvo por callarme y poner los gustos en contenido a un lado, por lo menos un rato. SÃ­, fui grosero y lo acepto.
> Ya concedÃ­ que estÃ¡ bien dibujado, lo Ãºnico es que... pues, sÃ­, se parecen mucho para mi gusto.
> Come to think of it, Fay's said she's flat chested. Y sÃ­, el brazo de Deo y la chaqueta de Fay les bloquean el pecho, de manera que apenas y me acabo de dar cuenta de que Deo sÃ­ lo tiene, muy sutilmente, sÃ­, pero casi ni se nota.



Thank God for Google translate.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Thank God for Google translate.



Google translate is pretty bad, even with simple sentences. I only use it for languages that I haven't a chance to understand like Japanese and Korean. When will we create a translator capable of understanding context? Probably never.

Aikoi: Una cosa mÃ¡s, al menos tÃº puedes dibujar. Yo no.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 30, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Thank God for Google translate.



Aleluya!



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Google translate is pretty bad. I only use it for languages that I haven't a chance to understand like Japanese and Korean.
> 
> Aikoi: Una cosa mÃ¡s, al menos tÃº puedes dibujar. Yo no.



Nah don't worry, I saw this criticism coming. But it's ok :3 Those are your likes and dislikes and I respect them  For example, the siggy and avy you're using scares the hell out of me, but it's not like I'm closing every thread you post on, or disabling sigs/avys just for that ;P Prooooobably you just need to fix that issue that's bothering you and forcing you to close every stuff related to nekomimi or that stuff you wrote, hahaha.
Thank you btw on the compliment.


----------



## Cain (Nov 30, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> So...what I wanna know is why aren't Fay and Deo officially lesbian dating yet?


The world must still decide how much to pay homage.
EDIT:
Also Sig'd.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Gibby said:


> My response.
> 
> I guess I'm off to hell for that one.
> 
> One of you can give him a name and maybe a caption! C:




We shall name him Rufus, and we will keep him forever C:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 30, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> We shall name him Rufus, and we will keep him forever C:



THAT'S JUST ADORABLE.

He should be the new FAF mascot.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Gibby said:


> THAT'S JUST ADORABLE.
> 
> He should be the new FAF mascot.




Rufus should be a meme! Every time someone tries to do something in PS and it start acting up, he shows up XD


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 30, 2011)

Isn't Rufus a dog's name? OHH... I understand now... Rufus backwards mean SuFur which is spelled like So-Fur.
Nice one :3


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Isn't Rufus a dog's name? OHH... I understand now... Rufus backwards mean SuFur which is spelled like So-Fur.
> Nice one :3




You can also pronounce it Sah-fur juuuust like Suffer. *wink wink*


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 30, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> You can also pronounce it Sah-fur juuuust like Suffer. *wink wink*



Or we can keep it as *SO-FUR *à² _à²   :v


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 30, 2011)

Here I drew this. I hope I dont get banned for not being the best at drawing.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/photoon20111130at0857.jpg/


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Or we can keep it as *SO-FUR *à² _à²   :v




But then He'd be likened to So-furry, and who wants that?! D:


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 30, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> But then He'd be likened to So-furry, and who wants that?! D:



You're right. Let's burn this thread so people don't use that idea. Rufus is staying.


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 30, 2011)

Pshhh, I've been shipping _FayxDeo_ ever since that one night on livestream where Deo was drunk and she drew herself and Fay together with a strap-on and in chains, respectively. 
:y


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Pshhh, I've been shipping _FayxDeo_ ever since that one night on livestream where Deo was drunk and she drew herself and Fay together with a strap-on and in chains, respectively.
> :y



Did that actually happen?


----------



## Recel (Nov 30, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Here I drew this. I hope I dont get banned for not being the best at drawing.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/photoon20111130at0857.jpg/



I can't really read the text...


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

Recel said:


> I can't really read the text...



Classic punchline of all jokes on the innability to understand given new life through better setup.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 30, 2011)

Recel said:


> I can't really read the text...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! 
Omg I love your drawings!


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Recel said:


> I can't really read the text...




Pffffffft.... almost choked on my lunch XD


----------



## Recel (Nov 30, 2011)

I luw you guys too! :3


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 30, 2011)

What they say is Corto be caring, And I love this community.


----------



## Cain (Nov 30, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Here I drew this. I hope I dont get banned for not being the best at drawing.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/photoon20111130at0857.jpg/




Too small.
(If anyone says that's what she said, I will castrate them.)


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 30, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Here I drew this. I hope I dont get banned for not being the best at drawing.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/photoon20111130at0857.jpg/



PARDON!?

(Use your imagination, it's supposed to be my fursona a fennec fox)


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> PARDON!?



Ahora, las chicas kemonomimi SÃ me gustan *guiÃ±o*
Who's that supposed to be?


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 30, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Ahora, las chicas kemonomimi SÃ me gustan *guiÃ±o*
> Who's that supposed to be?



Give it a read to the original post again :3


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 30, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Here I drew this. I hope I dont get banned for not being the best at drawing.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/photoon20111130at0857.jpg/



MS PAINT MOTHERFUCKER DO YOU OWN IT

Rave : my 'sona's horns on this exactly match Samuel Jackson's sideburns. This has brought me more joy than it ought to have.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I contributed to this thread. Not my best work but hey I can do better.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Nov 30, 2011)

Couldn't understand half of what was going on last page.

You should all know that some of us don't speak Spanish.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Give it a read to the original post again :3



Done and done. 
No sÃ© quÃ© pensar del hecho de que se vea mÃ¡s femenino que Deo y Fay.

Term: 
It was just me apologizing for sounding rude. That was it. Also, part of the intention is that people don't understand what I say.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 30, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Done and done.
> No sÃ© quÃ© pensar del hecho de que se vea mÃ¡s femenino que Deo y Fay.
> 
> Term:
> It was just me apologizing for sounding rude. That was it. Also, part of the intention is that people don't understand what I say.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Ikr!? 
Ya' know, I keep the best stuff for myself ;D


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 30, 2011)

http://i42.tinypic.com/v3q3qr.jpg

GUESS WHO!


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> http://i42.tinypic.com/v3q3qr.jpg
> 
> GUESS WHO!



Dragonfurry?


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 30, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> http://i42.tinypic.com/v3q3qr.jpg
> 
> GUESS WHO!



You... do you make your own memes?


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 30, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> You... do you make your own memes?



I guess. Sometimes. Why? :3c


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 30, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I guess. Sometimes. Why? :3c



They're full of win.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 30, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> They're full of win.



:3c

*gets the vapors*


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Here I drew this. I hope I dont get banned for not being the best at drawing.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/photoon20111130at0857.jpg/




Pretty much what happened when I saw this


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 30, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Pretty much what happened when I saw this



Awww that's cute... and hilarious!


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 30, 2011)

My sides are in pain from holding back all of these chuckles! Why can't I hold all of these chuckles?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Nov 30, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Pretty much what happened when I saw this



>mfw when I saw this

http://image.spreadshirt.com/image-.../png/width/280/height/280/lol-face_design.png


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 30, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> My sides are in pain from holding back all of these chuckles! Why can't I hold all of these chuckles?



http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/408/chuckles.png


----------



## Deo (Nov 30, 2011)

I started drawing me and Fay dancing the Tango. But then it looked like shit. I can't seem to make a pencil work right today. Xc

I have a request, dear FAFers. Can someone be so kind as to draw Deo and Fay dancing together? I never got the chance to dance with Fay at MFF, and it's something I regret. 
NEXT MFF I WILL DANCE WITH ALL THE PEOPLE.


----------



## General-jwj (Nov 30, 2011)

I would but I accidentally the art when I draw.


----------



## Recel (Nov 30, 2011)

I might try to do that Deo. Tho I have problems with characters interacting.

Aaaaanyway... Ill look around the FaF house now. :V


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 30, 2011)

Recel said:


> I might try to do that Deo. Tho I have problems with characters interacting.
> 
> Aaaaanyway... Ill look around the FaF house now. :V



Haha, you make the funniest things. All of sudden, adventures of FAF has become really sweet and funny :3
But who's the administrator? Cerbrus?


----------



## Recel (Nov 30, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Haha, you make the funniest things. All of sudden, adventures of FAF has become really sweet and funny :3
> But who's the administrator? Cerbrus?



I pictured Aden, but failed with it. Even more the beard, eyebrow and moustache makes him unrecognisable anyways.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 30, 2011)

The top looks like a reference to inception.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Nov 30, 2011)

Recel said:


> I might try to do that Deo. Tho I have problems with characters interacting.
> 
> Aaaaanyway... Ill look around the FaF house now. :V




I'm like right on the stair between Regular and Normal. I like being refined and all the, but I love my Wub Wub Wub, dammit.


----------



## Recel (Nov 30, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> The top looks like a reference to inception.



No, I never watched it. Actually it was a reference to... from 0:42.  :V


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 30, 2011)

Gibby said:


> http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/408/chuckles.png



Heheheheee! <3<3<3 Oh dammit, now I've dropped them all.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> I started drawing me and Fay dancing the Tango. But then it looked like shit. I can't seem to make a pencil work right today. Xc
> 
> I have a request, dear FAFers. Can someone be so kind as to draw Deo and Fay dancing together? I never got the chance to dance with Fay at MFF, and it's something I regret.
> NEXT MFF I WILL DANCE WITH ALL THE PEOPLE.



I will give it a try.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> I started drawing me and Fay dancing the Tango. But then it looked like shit. I can't seem to make a pencil work right today. Xc
> 
> I have a request, dear FAFers. Can someone be so kind as to draw Deo and Fay dancing together? I never got the chance to dance with Fay at MFF, and it's something I regret.
> NEXT MFF I WILL DANCE WITH ALL THE PEOPLE.


don't you remember, we tried to waltz? also, appreciate the sexy victorian picture dammit.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 30, 2011)

I tried. But as always, I failed.

LET'S DANCE FAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 30, 2011)

^d'awwwww


----------



## Ley (Nov 30, 2011)

Deo said:


> I started drawing me and Fay dancing the Tango. But then it looked like shit. I can't seem to make a pencil work right today. Xc
> 
> I have a request, dear FAFers. Can someone be so kind as to draw Deo and Fay dancing together? I never got the chance to dance with Fay at MFF, and it's something I regret.
> NEXT MFF I WILL DANCE WITH ALL THE PEOPLE.



I would/will once I finish hw


Gibby said:


> http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/408/chuckles.png



Gibby, congrats. I usually chuckle irl but I full blown laughed when I saw this, thank you



Recel said:


> I might try to do that Deo. Tho I have problems with characters interacting.
> 
> Aaaaanyway... Ill look around the FaF house now. :V



For a second I thought that was me up there ._.

EDIT EDIT EDIT





Aikoi said:


> I tried. But as always, I failed.
> 
> LET'S DANCE FAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!



Ne'er mind.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 30, 2011)

But Leeeeeey~ Mine's sucky, make your own :c


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 30, 2011)

After much deliberation, I am attempting a something. 

Please stand by.


----------



## Ley (Nov 30, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> But Leeeeeey~ *Mine's sucky*, make your own :c



Pft. That's like the creator of mario saying he never got anywhere with his characters. 

And nah, I got work to do anyways and there's already some 'mazing art in the thread, don't need to clog it with my bs.


----------



## Aikoi (Nov 30, 2011)

Ley said:


> Pft. That's like the creator of mario saying he never got anywhere with his characters.
> 
> And nah, I got work to do anyways and there's already some 'mazing art in the thread, don't need to clog it with my bs.



Leeeeey~ ;^;
I'm making art of you then!


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 1, 2011)

*looks at reference pictures*
*looks at what he drew*
*looks back at the reference pictures* 

CLOSE ENOUGH.


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Ley, you made me change the whole drawing in like... 5 mins. Hahahaha
Ily :3

LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Ley, you made me change the whole drawing in like... 5 mins. Hahahaha
> Ily :3
> 
> LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY



Dojikko and meganekko Ley? 
My moe radar just went through the window.
/nerd.


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Dojikko and meganekko Ley?
> My moe radar just went through the window.
> /nerd.



I couldn't read a thing of what you wrote.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> I couldn't read a thing of what you wrote.



That was the point *smile*
It reads:

Ley as a ditz and a cute-girl-with-glasses? 
It's too cute to resist.


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> That was the point *smile*
> It reads:
> 
> Ley as a ditz and a cute-girl-with-glasses?
> It's too cute to resist.



Ohhh... I thought you mean she looked like a Dojikko and meganekko! :V

Ty.


----------



## Ley (Dec 1, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Ley, you made me change the whole drawing in like... 5 mins. Hahahaha
> Ily :3
> 
> LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY




mfw

mfw

mfw

http://i39.tinypic.com/2mqj88k.jpg


omg

thank you so much ;u;


----------



## Ley (Dec 1, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> That was the point *smile*
> It reads:
> 
> Ley as a ditz and a cute-girl-with-glasses?
> It's too cute to resist.



but but

i have glasses already ;-; were you saying I wasn't cute already!? D;


I'mma go cry now mmmk






:v


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> but but
> 
> i have glasses already ;-; were you saying I wasn't cute already!? D;
> 
> ...



It's not like that, it's an anime trope. As in, the girl's glasses are part of what makes her cute/pretty and in comparison to your avatar, he's enchanced that aspect quite a bit in that picture.


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> mfw
> 
> mfw
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha the pic! 
That's so cute :3
And no problem! It was so fun to do!

Also Ley, a lot of people have posted several drawings, aren't you updating the thread?


----------



## Ley (Dec 1, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Hahahahaha the pic!
> That's so cute :3
> And no problem! It was so fun to do!
> 
> Also Ley, a lot of people have posted several drawings, aren't you updating the thread?



I stopped doing that aaaaaaaaagges ago

I couldn't keep up D;


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> I stopped doing that aaaaaaaaagges ago
> 
> I couldn't keep up D;



Oh... I see


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 1, 2011)

To all newfags who beg for free art in here or dont contribute STFU


----------



## Ilse (Dec 1, 2011)

Pff tried drawing some comic things like everyone else here but daaamn, who knew chibi shit was hard to doodle out. Damn me and my need for the perfect detaaaiil

So instead I decided to take on Deo's request, have a Deo/Fay dance thing! Yeah I dunno what happened with Deo's left arm there, she may or may not be groping Fay's chest
Also I'm super amateur at anthros ugh but still kinda like how this came out? Hope you guys like. 8Bc


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Punjab said:


> So instead I decided to take on Deo's request, have a Deo/Fay dance thing!



This is brilliant.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Punjab said:


> So instead I decided to take on Deo's request, have a Deo/Fay dance thing! Yeah I dunno what happened with Deo's left arm there, she may or may not be groping Fay's chest



Obvious anatomy problems aside, I like it too, especially Deo's expression.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 1, 2011)

Punjab said:


> Pff tried drawing some comic things like everyone else here but daaamn, who knew chibi shit was hard to doodle out. Damn me and my need for the perfect detaaaiil
> 
> So instead I decided to take on Deo's request, have a Deo/Fay dance thing! Yeah I dunno what happened with Deo's left arm there, she may or may not be groping Fay's chest
> Also I'm super amateur at anthros ugh but still kinda like how this came out? Hope you guys like. 8Bc



Deo is subduing Fay. It's creepy yet sexy in a way.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

I love how Deo is always the dykey one and Fay is always the fair lady.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I love how Deo is always the dykey one and Fay is always the fair lady.



It fits. :3c dun kill me


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I love how Deo is always the dykey one and Fay is always the fair lady.



Not like anybody is surprised. Anyone who imagined otherwise is probably lying :V


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

I just find it funny how Fay is always super feminine.

Like it has to be a manxwoman pair even though it's two girls.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I just find it funny how Fay is always super feminine.
> 
> Like it has to be a manxwoman pair even though it's two girls.



Now that you say it, it's true and delighfully ironic :3
Especially in a community like this.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

If I could art properly, I would make a major effort piece of DeoxFay dancing. :[

has an idea zomg


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I love how Deo is always the dykey one and Fay is always the fair lady.



I briefly considered doing it the other way around, but no. It just fits too well. 

The fact that it's the Tango doesn't help.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 1, 2011)

About the DeoXFay couple dynamic thing ... maybe it's because the Tasmanian Devil just looks ... eerr ... I dunno, looks the part ? It just feels right, is what I'm getting at.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> About the DeoXFay couple dynamic thing ... maybe it's because the Tasmanian Devil just looks ... eerr ... I dunno, looks the part ? It just feels right, is what I'm getting at.


And Fay's a fox, if you know what I'm getting at (no insults intended).

EDIT: I'm talking about the fact foxes always are bottoms, for those who don't get it.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> And Fay's a fox, if you know what I'm getting at (no insults intended).


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH

I laughed for at least a minute straight at this. 


I am still laughing.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Hawhawhawhawh.
Hawhawhawh

haw.

Cute. :3c

Eh, ninjad I guess.


----------



## Takun (Dec 1, 2011)

Fay is not a fair lady you guys, stop it.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Heh, all of sudden I'm funny and I'm not even trying to. 
I shall make a drawing about this.


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

It just match. Fay = lady Deo = male.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 1, 2011)

:\ 
I had the feeling from the get go that I would be the sub in this relationship...It's a bit odd how I've suddenly been depicted as super feminine though. Especially considering how deo is more noticeably female than I am at cons...I'm also more stoic than she is :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

You're like two gay manly men. One of you is just more butch. And you both have jugs.

That's the way I see it.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Dec 1, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> To all newfags who beg for free art in here or dont contribute STFU




Can someone tell DD to watch how she angles that shout? Some of us live underground, ya'know


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You're like two gay manly men. One of you is just more butch. And you both have jugs.
> 
> That's the way I see it.



Yup, pretty much. I blame it on the fact Deo looks like the more hot-tempered of the two (in FAF, at least).
Dom-sub dynamics *sigh* the most trivial facts trigger them.

Fay: I guess we can also blame it on your fursona choice (again, no insults intended), since not all of us know the way you look in real life or the exact way you act outside these forums.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 1, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Yup, pretty much. I blame it the fact Deo looks like the more hot-tempered of the two (in FAF, at least).
> Dom-sub dynamics *sigh* the most trivial facts trigger them.


fair enough. Deo is more vocal than I am, I just tend to go quiet and cold when I get mad, systematically destroying whatever it is that pissed me off rather than flaming it. Deo wields a greatsword and I'm more of a fencer. 
Also I'm better at staring, silently, forever

But the way I act on the forums isn't very subby either :\
Honestly I didn't know that female foxes were supposed to be subby bitches as well. I always thought of vixens as Femme fatales


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

You'd make a cute couple :U


----------



## Recel (Dec 1, 2011)

Hell... Aikoi! Punjab! I can put effort into my drawings too! >: (

Doh...


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Recel said:


> Hell... Aikoi! Punjab! I can put effort into my drawings too! >: (
> 
> Doh...



That's too pro D; 
So you wanna fight huh? Lemme sketch something!!


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> But the way I act on the forums isn't very subby either :\
> Honestly I didn't know that female foxes were supposed to be subby bitches as well. I always thought of vixens as Femme fatales



*Shrug* Not specifically female foxes, but foxes in general.
And I was specifically refering to the "subby" matter not to the other one.

Either that or "traditional" heterosexual couples are so rooted in our minds that we automatically end looking at every couple that way. And in this case, a series of multiple factors ended in Deo being the male of the relationship, _ergo_ you must be the female to fit the stereotype.

EDIT: 
Looking at it this way, we're acting just like shippers do (disregarding actual personality to put lovers as archetypes), even if this one is more of a teasing joke.


----------



## Takun (Dec 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> :\
> I had the feeling from the get go that I would be the sub in this relationship...It's a bit odd how I've suddenly been depicted as super feminine though. Especially considering how deo is more noticeably female than I am at cons...I'm also more stoic than she is :3



Stoic, a way to say boring and make yourself sound good. 

I kid, I kid.  I'M LOOKING AT YOU ACHILLES


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Faaay probably it's because of your fursona. As Ari said, foxes tend to be the ukes in most of the fan-based relationships. Deo's fursona on the other hand, seems more masculine and possesive. People who likes to ship stuff won't look at the REAL persons behind that computer, they will use what they have, which in this case is, both of your fursonas.

:3

But don't ged mad or sad ;A; Always keep in mind that it's a joke! <3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Faaay probably it's because of your fursona. As Ari said, foxes tend to be the ukes in most of the fan-based relationships. Deo's fursona on the other hand, seems more masculine and possesive. People who likes to ship stuff won't look at the REAL persons behind that computer, they will use what they have, which in this case is, both of your fursonas.
> 
> :3
> 
> But don't ged mad or sad ;A; Always keep in mind that it's a joke! <3



And what a wonderful joke it is


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> And what a wonderful joke it is



SHHHHH :3


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Faaay probably it's because of your fursona. As Ari said, foxes tend to be the ukes in most of the fan-based relationships. Deo's fursona on the other hand, seems more masculine and possesive. People who likes to ship stuff won't look at the REAL persons behind that computer, they will use what they have, which in this case is, both of your fursonas.
> 
> :3
> 
> But don't ged mad or sad ;A; Always keep in mind that it's a joke! <3



I actually giggled when I saw this.

*Hands in cheeks, bends knees, bad poker face* OH STOP IT! :3


----------



## Ley (Dec 1, 2011)

So, my 'sona is a weird mix of fat rabbit, cat goat and fox. 


seme/uke? curious.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> So, my 'sona is a weird mix of fat rabbit, cat goat and fox.
> 
> 
> seme/uke? curious.



If you're serious, I'd say it depends on who you're shipped with. But I'm leaning towards seme for some reason (even if all those you listed are typically ukes, minus the goat of course, which I've never seen in anything roamantic), must be because of your actitude.


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> So, my 'sona is a weird mix of fat rabbit, cat goat and fox.
> 
> 
> seme/uke? curious.



You, my lady, can be whoever you want. <3




AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> If you're serious, I'd say it  depends on who you're shipped with. But I'm leaning towards seme for  some reason (even if all those you listed are typically ukes, minus the  goat of course, which I've never seen in anything roamantic), must be  because of your actitude.



Yup.
For example, I would be an excellent seme :v


----------



## Deo (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh my god.
I love everyone's art. And Fay I will sexually repress you always. <3
I would totally wear the pants in the relationship. Even though I may be slightly more girly than Fay and dear lord does she have a glare that could peel the skin right off of you, but yep, total bottom. But don't worry bby I'll make it good for you.

D/S? Dare I google this?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> Oh my god.
> I love everyone's art. And Fay I will sexually repress you always. <3
> I would totally wear the pants in the relationship. Even though I may be slightly more girly than Fay and dear lord does she have a glare that could peel the skin right off of you, but yep, total bottom. But don't worry bby I'll make it good for you.
> 
> D/S? Dare I google this?



Man, IRL, it's like you two swap places like how you are on the net.

I'm a complete hateful asshole in real life. :v


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Man, IRL, it's like you two swap places like how you are on the net.
> 
> I'm a complete hateful asshole in real life. :v



Well if Deo is ever in Joplin again I would love to meet her.


----------



## Ley (Dec 1, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> If you're serious, I'd say it depends on who you're shipped with. But I'm leaning towards seme for some reason (even if all those you listed are typically ukes, minus the goat of course, which I've never seen in anything roamantic), must be because of your actitude.



Hm. Okay, ship me with someone then. I'm curious to seee what faf'll come up with :V



Aikoi said:


> You, my lady, can be whoever you want. <3



Oh you <3


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> Hm. Okay, ship me with someone then. I'm curious to seee what faf'll come up with :V



IS THAT SO!? *-*


----------



## Kiru-kun (Dec 1, 2011)

Recel said:


> Hell... Aikoi! Punjab! I can put effort into my drawings too! >: (






Aikoi said:


> That's too pro D;
> So you wanna fight huh? Lemme sketch something!!




Pretty much how I saw that going down


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> Hm. Okay, ship me with someone then. I'm curious to seee what faf'll come up with :V



Ermm... *counts FAF's girls with his fingers*

*Girl:* *Ley's role in the relationship*
Deo: Equals.
Fay: Shorter seme (don't ask).
barefootfoof: don't know.
Aleu: uke, for some reason.
Trpdwarf: shorter seme.
...

What other girls have we got?

Nothing beyond speculation intended.


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Pretty much how I saw that going down



Hahahahahaha I love you! <3 My chibi version is so cute :3


----------



## Corto (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice to see this thread slowly turn into an orgy of shippers. It's like a microcosm of the internet.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Corto said:


> Nice to see this thread slowly turn into an orgy of shippers. It's like a microcosm of the internet.


Pshhh... don't let DD know you said this :V

Continuing on shipping Ley:
DD: Uke.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> Hm. Okay, ship me with someone then. I'm curious to seee what faf'll come up with :V



coughcough shippingfodder coughcough

But honestly, LeyxGibby is more apt :3c


----------



## Kiru-kun (Dec 1, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> coughcough shippingfodder coughcough
> 
> But honestly, LeyxGibby is more apt :3c




I don't think the internet has enough insulin for LeyxGibby.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> coughcough shippingfodder coughcough
> 
> But honestly, LeyxGibby is more apt :3c



Haha, I love that, but it doesn't answer who'd be uke and who'd be seme :V

No, they've got a beautiful friendship, and it's too beautiful to be tainted by love.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 1, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Pshhh... don't let DD know you said this :V
> 
> Continuing on shipping Ley:
> DD: Uke.


I can't imagine DD as sub, at all, ever


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I can't imagine DD as sub, at all, ever



Neither can I, what I'm saying is that Ley would be DD's uke. 
The right column corresponds to Ley's role in the realtionship.


----------



## Deo (Dec 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> Hm. Okay, ship me with someone then. I'm curious to seee what faf'll come up with :V


I thought we were already shipped together?

DEO GETS ALL THE WIMMINZ


----------



## Kiru-kun (Dec 1, 2011)

Pretty much what The adventures of FaF has evolved into


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Pretty much what The adventures of FaF has evolved into



It's gone from being funny and funnier to being an adorable shipfest. Not like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 1, 2011)

What is with all these terms I don't know? What is... "uke?"


----------



## Kiru-kun (Dec 1, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> It's gone from being funny and funnier to being an adorable shipfest. Not like it's a bad thing.



Oh, I know, pretty soon, everyone's going to be shipped, and I'm going to end up like Floof, unable to hold all my chuckles



Unsilenced said:


> What is with all these terms I don't know? What is... "uke?"



http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Uke


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> What is with all these terms I don't know? What is... "uke?"



Seme: Top.
Uke: Bottom.

Kiru-kun:
Don't you worry, this is going to die... someday.


----------



## Deo (Dec 1, 2011)

I googled D/S.

:I

...I would so be the dominant/seme. Fay, prepare yourself woman. I'll not be gentle with you. :V
Ley, I'll treat you like delicate crystal ware. Bunnies are for cuddles.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 1, 2011)

Understand this people.  We speak American in America.

All this wing-chang-chong talk is confusing.

:V


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> I googled D/S.
> 
> :I



And what did you find?


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 1, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Uke



Welp. Looks like it's 3 hours of TV tropes time. 



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Seme: Top.
> Uke: Bottom.



THE MORE YOU KNOW.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 1, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Ermm... *counts FAF's girls with his fingers*
> 
> *Girl:* *Ley's role in the relationship*
> Deo: Equals.
> ...


I am okay with this.


----------



## Ley (Dec 1, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> I don't think the internet has enough insulin for LeyxGibby.







AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Ermm... *counts FAF's girls with his fingers*
> 
> *Gir:* *Ley's role in the relationship*
> Deo: Equals.
> ...



.x. 
I wanna know what shorter seme is


Deo said:


> I thought we were already shipped together?
> 
> DEO GETS ALL THE WIMMINZ



... :O When?

also drawing all of these ships now just to see how it looks. 

ALSO Gibby x Ley was done a long while ago http://i39.tinypic.com/16m50ld.jpg


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 1, 2011)

Fay could be a powerbottom. 

What would a sheep be? I guess it would depend on whether it was depicted as a big muscly ram or a gangly little lamb. Mine doesn't quite fall into either category. 

I ship Rukh and Tycho. HATE DATE.


----------



## Ley (Dec 1, 2011)

deo said:
			
		

> Ley, I'll treat you like delicate crystal ware. Bunnies are for cuddles.


 ~

ALSO MY TINYCHAT IS OPEN GOGOGOGOGO


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> .x.
> I wanna know what shorter seme is
> 
> ALSO Gibby x Ley was done a long while ago http://i39.tinypic.com/16m50ld.jpg



Basically, a seme that is shorter than the uke in height, I don't know, but I always imagined you as short.

To the pic:
Why does EVERYTHING IN THIS THREAD HAVE TO BE SO CUTE?!


----------



## Kiru-kun (Dec 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> .x.
> http://i39.tinypic.com/16m50ld.jpg




If this keeps up, I'm gonna need insulin by the bulk load


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 1, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> Pretty much what The adventures of FaF has evolved into



Deo x Fay is more of a pale, flushed quadrant than anything, I think :v


----------



## Deo (Dec 1, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I ship Rukh and Tycho. HATE DATE.



I think I just about died. The air could not enter my lungs for so goddamn long. And in fact, I am STILL laughing.
This. Is. The. Best. Ship. Ever.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> I think I just about died. The air could not enter my lungs for so goddamn long. And in fact, I am STILL laughing.
> This. Is. The. Best. Ship. Ever.



They'd be tsunderes towards each other.

And just so nobody asks what a tsundere is: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Tsundere


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

where did the real adventures go

it's only a matter of time before this is the sexual adventures of FAF

i feel so out of place


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> ...I would so be the dominant/seme. Fay, prepare yourself woman. I'll not be gentle with you. :V
> Ley, I'll treat you like delicate crystal ware. Bunnies are for cuddles.



aksdakse Deo, stop it. Stop. It.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> where did the real adventures go
> 
> it's only a matter of time before this is the sexual adventures of FAF
> 
> i feel so out of place


Jashwa, I'll have your woat babbies <3~


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

then my woat babbies with you could be brothers from another mother with my woat babbies from icen. 


it's perfect. 


purrfect


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Aleu said:


> Jashwa, I'll have your woat babbies <3~



This is crazy!  :V

WHAT HAVE WE DONE?!  :V


----------



## Aleu (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> then my woat babbies with you could be brothers from another mother with my woat babbies from icen.
> 
> 
> it's perfect.
> ...



You punned. You're learning from me :'3


----------



## Kiru-kun (Dec 1, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> This is crazy!  :V
> 
> WHAT HAVE WE DONE?!  :V



something amazing, my friend... something absolutely amazing.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

murder suicide time?


----------



## Aleu (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> murder suicide time?



Think of your babbies T_T


----------



## Ley (Dec 1, 2011)

I honestly wanna see how Deo x Ley looks. I keep trying but I just keep drawing Deo reading a newspaper and I'm curled next to her eating a loli or something.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> I'm curled next to her eating a loli or something.


Apparently what Ley eats.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Apparently what Ley eats.


I was thinking the same thing. Our minds are fusing.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> I honestly wanna see how Deo x Ley looks. I keep trying but I just keep drawing Deo reading a newspaper and I'm curled next to her eating a loli or something.



Look at what your typo has caused. Now they think you eat poor little girls :C


----------



## Ley (Dec 1, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Look at what your typo has caused. Now they think you eat poor little girls :C



http://i42.tinypic.com/2w3w4yq.jpg no, I prey on big boys instead :VVV 

a CC x Leyley ship. Obviously I am seme. If you do not get it, it happend in the tinychat. 





:V


----------



## Smelge (Dec 1, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well if Deo is ever in Joplin again I would love to meet her.



Deo, avoid Joplin. You will end up murderaped.

That's my job.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 1, 2011)

@ley: oh lawdy i look terrified XD


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> http://i42.tinypic.com/2w3w4yq.jpg no, I prey on big boys instead :VVV
> 
> a CC x Leyley ship. Obviously I am seme. If you do not get it, it happend in the tinychat.
> 
> ...



Nice picture, honest truth. 
Hehe, I wonder what CC will say. 
Did you bring condoms?

Technically, you're a power-bottom there.

EDIT: And CC replied.


EDIT: Edited in accordance to Jashaw's post.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

Uhh, Ari, getting a little graphic there. 

Let's keep this PG-13, eh?


----------



## Deo (Dec 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> I honestly wanna see how Deo x Ley looks. I keep trying but I just keep drawing Deo reading a newspaper and I'm curled next to her eating a loli or something.



lol I drew us sleeping in some sunny field together.
http://i42.tinypic.com/9bf14g.png


----------



## Deo (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> murder suicide time?



Don't worry Jash. I will ship us. Crackpairings are always in style.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Dec 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> lol I drew us sleeping in some sunny field together.
> http://i42.tinypic.com/9bf14g.png




and then my pancreas exploded, Doctor, you wouldn't believe it unless you saw it.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> Don't worry Jash. I will ship us. Crackpairings are always in style.


What is a crack pairing?

Does it involve drugs?


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> What is a crack pairing?
> 
> Does it involve drugs?



Utterly ridiculous and not even possible pairings.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> What is a crack pairing?
> 
> Does it involve drugs?



It's shipping two characters so radically distant (even from different shows!) that the pair makes no sense whatsoever under any logical circumstances.

Basically, a crazy couple, such as... a character from Sailor Moon with a character from Ranma 1/2.


----------



## Ley (Dec 1, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Nice picture, honest truth.
> Hehe, I wonder what CC will say.
> Did you bring condoms?
> 
> ...



What did you say before NOW I AM CURIOUS DAMN IT >:C



Deo said:


> lol I drew us sleeping in some sunny field together.
> http://i42.tinypic.com/9bf14g.png



AWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww





<3


also, DD x Ley

....


http://i42.tinypic.com/9bf14g.png


I feel weird.


----------



## Deo (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> What is a crack pairing?
> 
> Does it involve drugs?


Obviously lots of drugs. See for yourself.
http://i42.tinypic.com/2pocsqw.png

Fay, I have not forgotten you. Shall we dance?
http://i44.tinypic.com/358xopi.png


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Ley said:


> What did you say before NOW I AM CURIOUS DAMN IT >:C
> 
> http://i42.tinypic.com/9bf14g.png



I got graphic.
It links to Deo's picture.


Deo: hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm just listening to deo and going with drugs because I don't see how deo and I would be a crack pairing unless deo's gone completely lesbo and I didn't notice.


----------



## Deo (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> unless deo's gone completely lesbo and I didn't notice.



What a possibility


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh my, every single picture posted tonight has been awesome in its own way. 
This is crazy, and I love it.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> unless deo's gone completely lesbo and I didn't notice.



I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Deo said:


> Obviously lots of drugs. See for yourself.
> http://i42.tinypic.com/2pocsqw.png
> 
> Fay, I have not forgotten you. Shall we dance?
> http://i44.tinypic.com/358xopi.png





Deo said:


> What a possibility



I... can't... I just.. D;
_____


The name's Aikoi. :3


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> I... can't... I just.. D;
> _____
> 
> 
> The name's Aikoi. :3



Sigues viÃ©ndote mÃ¡s femenino que cualquier otra fursona aquÃ­ Â¿Acaso la tuya es una chica?

Also, nice. But, are begging to be shipped?

EDIT:
Haha, just noticed the text on the upper right. Nice touch.


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Sigues viÃ©ndote mÃ¡s femenino que cualquier otra fursona aquÃ­ Â¿Acaso la tuya es una chica?
> 
> Also, nice. But, are begging to be shipped?
> 
> ...



Yup, my fursona is a female.

Nah, you have to keep in mind that *every art that I post here is just for the laughs*, don't take it so serious 
I'm not begging for shipping, I'm pointing out how much importance we gave to this topic Hahahaha <3


----------



## Fay V (Dec 1, 2011)

D'awww all those pictures. So much dancing and swooning. 
So in the meantime I drew this. 

Deo and pants

Also this is what the dom sub stuff made me think.


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> D'awww all those pictures. So much dancing and swooning.
> So in the meantime I drew this.
> 
> Deo and pants
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHA
:'D


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> D'awww all those pictures. So much dancing and swooning.
> So in the meantime I drew this.
> 
> Deo and pants
> ...



Clever punchline. I must say.

And this one's just as good, now, this is is far more in character.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Dec 1, 2011)

With all this shipping, one must keep track


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

If I see one more cute thing I think I am gonna bust a nut.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 1, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> If I see one more cute thing I think I am gonna bust a nut.


doesn't that mean masturbate?


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 1, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> With all this shipping, one must keep track



It's even upside down. How come?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> doesn't that mean masturbate?



No I mean I will react so hard I will bust a nut(explosion).


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 1, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> With all this shipping, one must keep track



What in the name of the... "orz


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 1, 2011)

whats shipping god i feel dumb


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 1, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> With all this shipping, one must keep track


JoshxTakun ended a few months back.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> JoshxTakun ended a few months back.




Greeeeeat.... more shipping to be added then e.e




dinosaurdammit said:


> whats shipping god i feel dumb




http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Shipping


----------



## Kiru-kun (Dec 1, 2011)

Oopsies, Double post


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 1, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> No I mean I will react so hard I will bust a nut(explosion).



Bust a *GUT*.  Not bust a nut.

C'mon now.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> JoshxTakun ended a few months back.


TetoxJashwa is my OTP 

okay not really


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Bust a *GUT*.  Not bust a nut.
> 
> C'mon now.



Ok sorry about that. But my reaction will make me IRL have me crying tears.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 1, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Ok sorry about that. But my reaction will make me IRL have me crying tears.



.. you are just like one _giant_ bucket of social awkward, aren't you?

Do you say things in real life, only for everyone to suddenly stop talking and look at you in a strange way?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 1, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> .. you are just like one _giant_ bucket of social awkward, aren't you?
> 
> Do you say things in real life, only for everyone to suddenly stop talking and look at you in a strange way?



I already said I was in a another thread. But sometimes I do that.


----------



## Aden (Dec 1, 2011)

I was gonna try sketching something for this now that nanowrimo's over, but now I'm scared


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 1, 2011)

Aden said:


> I was gonna try sketching something for this now that nanowrimo's over, but now I'm scared



Aden ears on everything.

Go.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 1, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Aden ears on everything.
> 
> Go.


Aden ears on a crab. It must now be done.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 1, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> .. you are just like one _giant_ *bucket* of social awkward, aren't you?
> 
> Do you say things in real life, only for everyone to suddenly stop talking and look at you in a strange way?


Ewwwww, that's dirty :c


----------



## Ley (Dec 2, 2011)

seems like I'm quite the whore. 

SO FAF

WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE LEY SHIP HMM? 'cus I'mma do a real nice ship pic (or fanart) for it

seme x uke
(top x bottom)
((dom x sub))
LEY X GIBBY http://i39.tinypic.com/16m50ld.jpg
LEY X CC http://i42.tinypic.com/2w3w4yq.jpg
DD X LEY http://i43.tinypic.com/bbt5i.jpg
Deo x LEY http://i42.tinypic.com/9bf14g.png
Ley x foof http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/5364/isleeponurfaec.png :V


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 2, 2011)

Ley said:


> LEY X GIBBY http://i39.tinypic.com/16m50ld.jpg
> LEY X CC http://i42.tinypic.com/2w3w4yq.jpg



A hard decision, but I'll go for CC, since your friendship with Gibby is better left cute.
Plus, imagine the amounts of lulz that you and CC would bring.


----------



## Recel (Dec 2, 2011)

Ley x CC for ultimate justice!


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 2, 2011)

You know how he got those ears? He fucking took them. That's how.

(I may be a bit bored :v)


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 2, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> You know how he got those ears? He fucking took them. That's how.
> 
> (I may be a bit bored :v)


Amazing I love it.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2011)

this thread


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 2, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> You know how he got those ears? He fucking took them. That's how.
> 
> (I may be a bit bored :v)



Funny, and it looks a bit like a pokemon.

Fay: ah, more hilarity. And you're still with Deo, it seems.


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> this thread



I need some air.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys, what's going on in this -- whoa, widely varying degrees of want!


----------



## Ley (Dec 2, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Hey guys, what's going on in this -- whoa, widely varying degrees of want!



Join us :>


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 2, 2011)

I wanna draw, but all I got is a tiny trackpad and no coordination with it. D:

But I've been lurking here the whole time. :3


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> I wanna draw, but all I got is a tiny trackpad and no coordination with it. D:
> 
> But I've been lurking here the whole time. :3



use google pics and rage comics


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 2, 2011)

To think all of this started about 10 pages ago and because of Aikoi's drawing. Thanks Aikoi, for triggering this thread's sudden and fun turn!


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> To think all of this started about 10 pages ago and because of Aikoi's drawing. Thanks Aikoi, for triggering this thread's sudden and fun turn!


Aikoi struck the dam and broke the hold allowing the flood of shipping to flood the thread


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 2, 2011)

WHAT!? You both are lying! I didn't brought the shipping ;_;
It was that video on FA!


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> WHAT!? You both are lying! I didn't brought the shipping ;_;
> It was that video on FA!


video?


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> video?



Apparently, it was shipped to FA headquarters. *shot for really bad pun*


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> video?



Yup. I got the idea from a video on FA. c:


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Yup. I got the idea from a video on FA. c:


uh..link?


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 2, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Yup. I got the idea from a video on FA. c:



What and/or where was said video?


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> uh..link?



Oh you have already seen it, I can't remember the name of the girl that uploaded it... wait lemme search for it.

Benchilla. I didn't watched the whole thing, it was more like a "Let's click here, and now here" so several pictures matched perfectly and voilÃ¡, the shipping was born.


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 2, 2011)

Aikoi said:


> Oh you have already seen it, I can't remember the name of the girl that uploaded it... wait lemme search for it.
> 
> Benchilla. I didn't watched the whole thing, it was more like a "Let's click here, and now here" so several pictures matched perfectly and voilÃ¡, the shipping was born.



Ah, the MFF video. Where did you click? I didn't see any implications in what I got to watch of it.


----------



## Aikoi (Dec 2, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Ah, the MFF video. Where did you click? I didn't see any implications in what I got to watch of it.



As I said, it was a "let's click here and now here and let's mousederp".
So I can't remember.


----------



## Ilse (Dec 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> this thread



Oh my god the oblivious smile in the last panel

ahahhsfdhsdfjdj

D'awrrrp thank you for the comments everyone. It's fucking FRIDAY YEEAAH so I'll hopefully laze around and draw some more tonight. :b Now if only everyone had a ref link of their fursonas somewhere handy fff


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 2, 2011)

Fursona refs should probably be in the OP or somewhere handy like that.


----------



## Ley (Dec 2, 2011)

IN TEH BOXES you see a little black paw and that's their fa page and you can poke aorund and stuffs


----------



## Cain (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh dear god, I missed 100+ posts about shipping.

FUCK.
This is what I get for spending the night at a friend's house? :c

Oh well, slowly reading through the posts did make me very happy.


----------



## Recel (Dec 2, 2011)

So. Tonight on Fays chat...

Also...


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 2, 2011)

I am proud to say I was in the chat at the time when the first comic was imagined.

So so proud.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 2, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I am proud to say I was in the chat at the time when the first comic was imagined.
> 
> So so proud.



And I was asleep.

SO PROUD


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

Recel said:


> So. Tonight on Fays chat...
> 
> Also...



Recel. I offically love your art.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Timezones make me want to eat babies.

I MISSED SO MUCH ;A;



Ley said:


> LEY X GIBBY http://i39.tinypic.com/16m50ld.jpg



And it seems that I am Ley's bitch. :n


----------



## Cain (Dec 2, 2011)

My general impression upon returning home.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 2, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> My general impression upon returning home.



i like how over the course of that strip, you apparently change species.

@Gibby; it's one of those dawww bitch/pimp relationships, so everyones okay with it.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 2, 2011)

Image unrelated to shipping. Hope someone gets it:

Liberals.


----------



## Cain (Dec 2, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> i like how over the course of that strip, you apparently change species.
> 
> @Gibby; it's one of those dawww bitch/pimp relationships, so everyones okay with it.


IT LOOKED WEIRD WITH FELINE EARS OKAY?


----------



## Mentova (Dec 2, 2011)

All this shipping that is going on is weird. D:


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 2, 2011)

Jon just thinks it's weird because girls are involved and he thinks girls are icky. 


He's also jealous because it's not JonxGibby


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 2, 2011)

Mentova said:


> All this shipping that is going on is weird. D:



Remember when you were shipped yourself?


----------



## Milo (Dec 2, 2011)

how often do you guys get on this chat? 

I might be wasting my time with the other chat I go to :I


----------



## Mentova (Dec 2, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Jon just thinks it's weird because girls are involved and he thinks girls are icky.
> 
> 
> He's also jealous because it's not JonxGibby


I find it scary that you are using my real name here.


AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Remember when you were shipped yourself?


I do not.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 2, 2011)

At least I'm not like Scotty and post your full name :V


----------



## Mentova (Dec 2, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> At least I'm not like Scotty and post your full name :V


True, the last thing I need are creepy furries stalking me IRL.

Plus I am named after my grandpa and he lives down the street from me with a similar phone number and address so I can't see that ending well...


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 2, 2011)

I remember that from when I google maps'd you.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2011)

Milo said:


> how often do you guys get on this chat?
> 
> I might be wasting my time with the other chat I go to :I



depends on the night and the time. it's not always up and running


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 2, 2011)

Mentova said:


> Plus I am named after my grandpa and he lives down the street from me with a similar phone number and address so I can't see that ending well...



You grandfather calls you: "Hey, grandson, there's all these costumed geeks at my door. They keep asking me for 'yiff'. I'm not sure what that is. Do you have any I can give them?"



Jashwa said:


> I remember that from when I google maps'd you.



... _totally_ not creepy at all.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> depends on the night and the time. it's not always up and running



Maybe we can get on tonight.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 2, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I remember that from when I google maps'd you.



So we've gone from posting my name to talking about google maping my address. This thread's creeper levels are rising...



Dragonfurry said:


> Maybe we can get on tonight.



no



CoyoteCaliente said:


> You grandfather calls you: "Hey, grandson,  there's all these costumed geeks at my door. They keep asking me for  'yiff'. I'm not sure what that is. Do you have any I can give them?"


My grandpa gets pissed off pretty easily so he'd probably tell them to fuck off. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> depends on the night and the time. it's not always up and running



Needs moar Gibby timezone.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2011)

Dragonfurry said:


> Maybe we can get on tonight.


probably not for a while no


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 2, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> My general impression upon returning home.



What did you miss? The development of a really awesome process.

Anyway... so Mentova is back to being bothered/teased in one way or another... *sigh* reminds me of the old FAF.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

I wanna send him a "not gay" t-shirt for christmas, but that joke died long ago. :[

I'll send him myself, instead. Or maybe a box of locusts.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby I'm not sure if you're legal where he lives, so watch out.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Gibby I'm not sure if you're legal where he lives, so watch out.



It'll be worth it. :n


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I wanna send him a "not gay" t-shirt for christmas, but that joke died long ago. :[
> 
> I'll send him myself, instead. Or maybe a box of locusts.



lol'd really hard.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm not a creeper either so even if he was legal I wouldn't touch him. D:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Who says you're doing the touching?


----------



## Mentova (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby why do you want me so badly


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 2, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I'm too shy to work up the courage to hit on him D:



Fixed that for you, Jonathan.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 2, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Fixed that for you, Jonathan.


Stop calling me by my name you creep. >=[

And I don't want to hit on gibby he's like 16. Also isn't he "dating" that one person or something


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Nearly 18 + polyamorous.


----------



## Ilse (Dec 2, 2011)

It was inevitable. It had to be done. There was nothing any of you could do. NO ONE COULD STOP ME

Crackshipping leads to things. Terrible, terrible, hybrid monster baby things...

(My bad if I got anyone's species wrong btw)


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 2, 2011)

*fuck nevermind*


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 2, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> never have i seen such failed trolling in my life. honest to god this is some of the most pathetic stuff i've ever seen. i don't know why this is even getting on my nerves, but really it does. all this, "hurr i'm
> gonna troll you lolololol" only to be followed a half a post later with "lol, i fail at trolling, hurr durr". seriously, if you're gonna troll, TROLL. don't give a shit. post. troll.repeat. true trolling is being able to not
> give a shit about how well it went over or was done. that's why "troll" threads never kick off. everyone expects it. there's no real ANGER or rage.you are all just n00bs.honestly.i wanna slap every one of
> you upside the head for this shit. these are the saddest, silliest comments i have ever seen. just on and on. somewhere along the way you all thought you were ACTUALLY trolling. makes me wanna throw
> ...



Did you text the wrong thread? :3c


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 2, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Did you text the wrong thread? :3c



GODDAMMIT HOW DID YOU GET THAT TEXT SO FAST?! I LITERALLY EDITED THAT THE SINGLE SECOND AFTER I POSTED IT ASKGDKLJHSKDJFS



Punjab said:


> It was inevitable. It had to be done. There was nothing any of you could do. NO ONE COULD STOP ME
> 
> Crackshipping leads to things. Terrible, terrible, hybrid monster baby things...
> 
> (My bad if I got anyone's species wrong btw)



but in other news, the most adorable abominations ever XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Punjab said:


> It was inevitable. It had to be done. There was nothing any of you could do. NO ONE COULD STOP ME
> 
> Crackshipping leads to things. Terrible, terrible, hybrid monster baby things...
> 
> (My bad if I got anyone's species wrong btw)



This is fantastisch. :3 I especially love the little mohawk thing on little Faeo. :3c


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 2, 2011)

Punjab said:


> It was inevitable. It had to be done. There was nothing any of you could do. NO ONE COULD STOP ME
> 
> Crackshipping leads to things. Terrible, terrible, hybrid monster baby things...
> 
> (My bad if I got anyone's species wrong btw)



I think barefoot is an archeopteryx. Otherwise, pretty nice. Gibby and bare's child looks badass.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I think barefoot is an archeopteryx. Otherwise, pretty nice. Gibby and bare's child looks badass.


bitch looks fabulous


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 2, 2011)

on second thought, every time i see the bunny/coyote the more terrifying it looks.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 2, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> GODDAMMIT HOW DID YOU GET THAT TEXT SO FAST?! I LITERALLY EDITED THAT THE SINGLE SECOND AFTER I POSTED IT ASKGDKLJHSKDJFS



It was just there, and I wtf'd for a second. Shall I edit it out to save you from further embarrassment?

If this thread didn't move so fast I'd consider trying to contribute something (terrible) to it, but it'd take me so damn long it probably wouldn't be relevant to the current topic any more :[


----------



## Aetius (Dec 2, 2011)

Punjab said:


> It was inevitable. It had to be done. There was nothing any of you could do. NO ONE COULD STOP ME
> 
> Crackshipping leads to things. Terrible, terrible, hybrid monster baby things...
> 
> (My bad if I got anyone's species wrong btw)



These looks like they would make an epic FaF super hero squad.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 2, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> It was just there, and I wtf'd for a second. Shall I edit it out to save you from further embarrassment?



hmmmm nah. that was utterly my bad and i deserve every second of it. l'3

SnowFox. Secretly a NINJA PONY


----------



## Ilse (Dec 2, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> on second thought, every time i see the bunny/coyote the more terrifying it looks.



Precisely the plan. :3c Imagine her opening your bedroom door one stormy night, light coming in from the hallway, searching for comfort from her parents, looking at you all stoic-faced and saying 'I had a nightmare.' all flat and monotone. D'AWWW PRECIOUS CHILD

Oh god seriously, now I love bare's 'sona even more. BIRD THING comes pretty close tho... :b

I want to draw more crackbabies, more pairings please?



Crusader Mike said:


> These looks like they would make an epic FaF super hero squad.



They would totally be the best of friends forever.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> These looks like they would make an epic FaF super hero squad.


well we got deo and fay super heros so lets hear ideas for others and I'll doodle


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 2, 2011)

Fay V said:


> well we got deo and fay super heros so lets hear ideas for others and I'll doodle



Oh ho ho, this is going to be fun. From shipping to superheroes in a heartbeat.
Anyway, let's hear what everyone has got to say.

Punjab: also, the more I look at Deo and Fay's child the more I like it/him/her. Yeah, I know, it should be a female, two girls had a child, so...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, Faeo, Leyote Caliente, Gibboof...

Lets mix Corto with someone. :3c


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well, Faeo, Leyote Caliente, Gibboof...
> 
> Lets mix Corto with someone. :3c



DD! DD! Or perhaps another one of FAF's mods that isn't Fay.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well, Faeo, Leyote Caliente, Gibboof...
> 
> Lets mix Corto with someone. :3c



Corto as what? He was a Combine for a while...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Corto as what? He was a Combine for a while...



Isn't he Clint Eastwood atm?


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 2, 2011)

i am the trickster, the fuzzy counterpart to the riddler

only i do silly things like put salt in your sugar and put bannana peels in your bathroom because im too nice to do anything that's really mean :3c


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Isn't he Clint Eastwood atm?




o my lord i have such a wet spot for CE


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Isn't he Clint Eastwood atm?



...

Half-Eastwood furry babies? 

Wait what?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> o my lord i have such a wet spot for CE



He's the baist there is. :3c <3

I made this thread gay. :[


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> He's the baist there is. :3c <3
> 
> I made this thread gay. :[



Technically speaking, it was ever since we started the DeoxFay ship.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 2, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> DD! DD! Or perhaps another one of FAF's mods that isn't Fay.



A DD and corto mix would be amazing x3


----------



## Aleu (Dec 2, 2011)

I feel left out...and lol'd pretty hard at the shipping babies. Reminds me of Mentova birthing Skittle...that was the best :3


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 2, 2011)

Can I be shipped with someone T_T ?

I'm so ronery.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I feel left out...and lol'd pretty hard at the shipping babies. Reminds me of Mentova birthing Skittle...that was the best :3



OH OH OH: http://d.facdn.net/art/skittle/1300685588.skittle_adventuresoffaf10.jpg

Ah memories <3


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 2, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I feel left out...and lol'd pretty hard at the shipping babies. Reminds me of Mentova birthing Skittle...that was the best :3



Thanks for reminding me of that, also remember he was born from MentovaxGibby :3

Haha, poor Mentova. At least people have cut it already.


----------



## Ilse (Dec 2, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I feel left out...





General-jwj said:


> Can I be shipped with someone T_T ?
> 
> I'm so ronery.



http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lrxw7yGxY41qdp9jc.jpg

Faeo and Gibboof are boys and Leyote Caliente is a giiiirl. :3 Just how I imagined them anyway! I might draw more of them, they'd be like a rag-tag team of lil scamps causing trouble all over their neighborhood.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 2, 2011)

Punjab said:


> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lrxw7yGxY41qdp9jc.jpg



Thanks but, no homo. :V


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 2, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Thanks but, no homo. :V



Aleu is a girl.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 2, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Aleu is a girl.



Like I could know with her profile being all mysterious and listing her as "other" :/

Suddenly Generaleu sounds like a thing though XD


----------



## Recel (Dec 2, 2011)

I leave this thread for a couple of hours and someone has to dump babys all around.
You're true furrys to reproduce so fast...


----------



## Aleu (Dec 2, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Like I could know with her profile being all mysterious and listing her as "other" :/



I like to fuck with people :3c


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 2, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I like to fuck with people :3c



Madre de dios ... you monster D:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 2, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Madre de dios



Isn't that AC's line? :n


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 2, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Madre de dios ... you monster D:



Surprisingly accurate spanish right here.
I think I'll do my best and try to contribute something else. It's friday and there aren't more finals, so I think I've got the time.

Gibby: Â¿SÃ­, el muy ladrÃ³n, no?


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 2, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Surprisingly accurate spanish right here.



I'm sure you're being sarcastic right there :V

Anyways spanish could in theory be kind of OK since it's a latin language, thus kinda related to french. But I'm too lazy and uninterested to learn spanish.

Russian is where it's at.


----------



## Ilse (Dec 2, 2011)

General you got a fursona or somethin'?

Also you guys I fuckin' love cuttlefish.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 2, 2011)

Loving this content.
Hello GTWT.

--oh someone just posted something (ok)


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 2, 2011)

So. 

...

Who wants half-mentlegenkitties? :v (I kid, I kid)


----------



## Aetius (Dec 2, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> So.
> 
> ...
> 
> Who wants half-mentlegenkitties? :v (I kid, I kid)



Ohh bby! Right here >;3


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 2, 2011)

Punjab said:


> General you got a fursona or somethin'?
> 
> Also you guys I fuckin' love cuttlefish.



Dumpin' this rank-ass MS Paint fursona art, biotch :V

And those cuttlefish better be a Homestuck reference or I'll cut you with my crazy nerd rage.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 2, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well, Faeo, Leyote Caliente, Gibboof...
> 
> Lets mix Corto with someone. :3c


Creepy awful animation time.


Here is Corto giving his wife ShadowKnuckles some love.






*USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST -Corto*


----------



## Deo (Dec 2, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Here is Corto giving his wife ShadowKnuckles some love.



THIS IS AMAZING.
MY TEARS OF JOY ARE CRYING TEARS OF JOY.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2011)

Deo come to the chat so we can make memories together :3


----------



## Ley (Dec 2, 2011)

Punjab said:


> It was inevitable. It had to be done. There was nothing any of you could do. NO ONE COULD STOP ME
> 
> Crackshipping leads to things. Terrible, terrible, hybrid monster baby things...
> 
> (My bad if I got anyone's species wrong btw)



OH MY LORD my kid looks fucking adorable fff- 

and when I saw the last thing I died it was amazing



Recel said:


> So. Tonight on Fays chat...
> 
> Also...


 

Is that me? :>


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 2, 2011)

naknaknaknaknaknak

this is the impression I get from this thread half the time


----------



## Smelge (Dec 2, 2011)

I MADE AN ARTS

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6964026/



SnowFox said:


> Here is Corto giving his wife ShadowKnuckles some love.



Holy shit. I don't even have that thing on my computer any more.


----------



## Ley (Dec 2, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I MADE AN ARTS
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6964026/
> 
> ...



cant see. ;-;


----------



## Namba (Dec 2, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I MADE AN ARTS
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6964026/


Somewhere someone is getting off to this.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 2, 2011)

Ahahahaaaa how did I miss this all day _dear GOD_.
Punjab my happiness is overwhelming, Giboof it the cutest new pokemon thing. Archeopterfox ftw 

Here comes a foxteropteryx though, dammit Fay I told you I can't dance.
whoops I put a little too much effort into that, but it was such fun aaaaaaah


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2011)

DAAAAAAWWW


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a hard day at work today.  Worked 12 hours, yelled at my boss to pay me the money he owes me.  Drive home feelin' shitty.  Don't even have enough money to go to the bar and dreading the fact that I have to be somewhere an hour away tomorrow at 8:30 AM.

And then I see this...



Unsilenced said:


> You know how he got those ears? He fucking took them. That's how.
> 
> (I may be a bit bored :v)



The derpiest damn thing I've seen in my life.

Well done sir.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 2, 2011)

And it's all your fault :v

Btw, you make for the cutest foxteropteryx.


----------



## Cain (Dec 3, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Ahahahaaaa how did I miss this all day _dear GOD_.
> Punjab my happiness is overwhelming, Giboof it the cutest new pokemon thing. Archeopterfox ftw
> 
> Here comes a foxteropteryx though, dammit Fay I told you I can't dance.
> whoops I put a little too much effort into that, but it was such fun aaaaaaah


OH MAH GAWD BURD BABIEZ


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 3, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Here comes a foxteropteryx though, dammit Fay I told you I can't dance.
> whoops I put a little too much effort into that, but it was such fun aaaaaaah



WHY IS THIS NOT UPLOADED TO THE MAINSITE

I wanna fave it. :[

WHATS WRONG WIT YO.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 3, 2011)

I tried to keep up with the jokes as I sketched. But my lack of speedz (and talent) made it too hard. 

So instead I did a sketch to reflect what happened. 


http://d.facdn.net/art/ishtar5/1322906543.ishtar5_fafadv.jpg


----------



## Fay V (Dec 3, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> And it's all your fault :v
> 
> Btw, you make for the cutest foxteropteryx.


I adore the little head feathers. thank you so much for doing this, call on me for a request any time. Seriously this is adorable


----------



## Bliss (Dec 3, 2011)

I thought this was a boring thread.


----------



## Recel (Dec 3, 2011)

Ley said:


> Is that me? :>



I'm quite positive that no. 

I have other plans for you! Muhaha. *:V*


----------



## Aleu (Dec 3, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> I tried to keep up with the jokes as I sketched. But my lack of speedz (and talent) made it too hard.
> 
> So instead I did a sketch to reflect what happened.
> 
> ...



that made me sad :c


----------



## Corto (Dec 3, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Creepy awful animation time.
> 
> 
> Here is Corto giving his wife ShadowKnuckles some love.
> ...


COME ON


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 3, 2011)

Gibby said:


> WHY IS THIS NOT UPLOADED TO THE MAINSITE
> 
> I wanna fave it. :[
> 
> WHATS WRONG WIT YO.


_Psst psst psst _you are silly
 


Fay V said:


> I adore the little head feathers. thank you so much for doing this, call on me for a request any time. Seriously this is adorable


I am too lazy to remember this, but I can say that I am glad that you approve. :3c


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 3, 2011)

Meanwhile ... in another thread. :V


----------



## Recel (Dec 3, 2011)

This one goes to Onnes.

Because I can! 

Edit: Isn't it fun that every time something is posted in this thread the Off Topic sections view count jumps by approximately 10? :V


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 3, 2011)

What does the first line of dialog say?


----------



## Recel (Dec 3, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> What does the first line of dialog say?



"If Recel is a guy, why is hes avatar a girl?"

Sorry for sloppy writing.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 3, 2011)

I thought your avatar was a dude :V


----------



## Recel (Dec 3, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I thought your avatar was a dude :V



You thought wrong! >: D

It's a gril. But before someone asks. It. Is. Not. My. Sona. Just an avatar. Mkay?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 3, 2011)

Recel said:


> You thought wrong! >: D
> 
> It's a gril. But before someone asks. It. Is. Not. My. Sona. Just an avatar. Mkay?


I really want to see your avatar in grill form now.


----------



## Recel (Dec 3, 2011)

Well... what ever... -.-

Aaaanyways. 

Edit:


Hateful Bitch said:


> I really want to see your avatar in grill form now.



I'll have a surprise for you soon. :3


----------



## Ilse (Dec 3, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Here comes a foxteropteryx though, dammit Fay I told you I can't dance.
> whoops I put a little too much effort into that, but it was such fun aaaaaaah



WHAT THE HELL this is so friggin' adorable, damn damn damn
Faved a thousand times over on the mainsite fff <3 Those lil feathers at the top, d'awwwrr!


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 3, 2011)

Punjab said:


> WHAT THE HELL this is so friggin' adorable, damn damn damn
> Faved a thousand times over on the mainsite fff <3 Those lil feathers at the top, d'awwwrr!


It was just going to be a lineart, but it's too hard to translate 'Fay is now a dinobird' without color, so... yeah. And earfeathersssss!
I sorta want to draw so many of you guys as something prehistoric now :0


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 3, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> It was just going to be a lineart, but it's too hard to translate 'Fay is now a dinobird' without color, so... yeah. And earfeathersssss!
> I sorta want to draw so many of you guys as something prehistoric now :0



*gasp*

I hope you do, I love what you did with Fay :>


----------



## Recel (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok. As I promised.

Me in grill form.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 3, 2011)

Recel said:


> I'll have a surprise for you soon. :3


I wonder what it could be!!! o:

Also yesss this is pretty much what I had envisioned.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 3, 2011)

Recel said:


> "If Recel is a guy, why is hes avatar a girl?"
> 
> Sorry for sloppy writing.



I thought it said "gimp" to be honest >_>


----------



## Cain (Dec 3, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I thought it said "gimp" to be honest >_>


No, it was "pimp" :V


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 4, 2011)

Aleu said:


> that made me sad :c



I`ll draw something happier then. Serpa on weed perhaps?


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 4, 2011)

Recel said:


> Ok. As I promised.
> 
> Me in grill form.



"It's so good I put my face on it."


----------



## Deo (Dec 4, 2011)

I also have one for Onnes.
http://i40.tinypic.com/9r0l02.jpg


----------



## Onnes (Dec 4, 2011)

Deo said:


> I also have one for Onnes.
> http://i40.tinypic.com/9r0l02.jpg



They still haven't figured who the Technoviking really is, which implies that look isn't too uncommon on that corner of the globe.
Lord, if that's the expectation people have of my dancing skills, they are going to be sorely disappointed.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 4, 2011)

It's okay to be a worse dancer than the Technoviking Onnes. It really is.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 4, 2011)

For Gibby because of his rave thread a bit ago.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6972783/


----------



## Cain (Dec 4, 2011)

Aleu said:


> For Gibby because of his rave thread a bit ago.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6972783/


LULZ


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 4, 2011)

Fay V @Aikoi said:


> You're my newbie now, and I shall defend and protect your forever *unless you do something incredibly stupid.*




Heh, ohhhhhh the irony.


----------



## Deo (Dec 4, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Heh, ohhhhhh the irony.



I feel really decieved. I wanted to trust that it was just because anime is such a generic art style, but. Fuck. To be given stolen art? 
I renounce all protective rights to the n00b. Fuck this. Goddamnit. And I even went and made a fool of myself in front of Arshes. fuck.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 4, 2011)

Deo said:


> I feel really decieved. I wanted to trust that it was just because anime is such a generic art style, but. Fuck. To be given stolen art?
> I renounce all protective rights to the n00b. Fuck this. Goddamnit. And I even went and made a fool of myself in front of Arshes. fuck.



Not gonna lie, if I had been there when the thread was open, I may have jumped to his defense too. Aikoi seemed to be nothing more than a nice kid, and our trust wasn't _misplaced_ as much as it was _misused._ Maybe in hindsight we should have been suspicious of the "20 minute" line art, but it's whatever. We've all derped before, just gotta try to not get derped again.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 4, 2011)

I missed something


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 4, 2011)

Personally I don't care about the art theivery _(not as much as some of the others, I mean)_. He was a pretty cool guy otherwise, although young, which is likely what led him to doing a dumbass thing. It's not like everything else some of us knew about him changed. I'm young and I pull lots of stupid shit too and y'all know it, but what changes? He got reprimanded and he saw his mistake and made sure not to do it again, cool, but what's this, a permaban? Shame, tbh.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Personally I don't care about the art theivery _(not as much as some of the others, I mean)_. He was a pretty cool guy otherwise, although young, which is likely what led him to doing a dumbass thing. It's not like everything else some of us knew about him changed. I'm young and I pull lots of stupid shit too and y'all know it, but what changes? He got reprimanded and he saw his mistake and made sure not to do it again, cool, but what's this, a permaban? Shame, tbh.


I don't think it's a permaban. The ban things have changed recently. So while it's red and looks like a permaban, it'd probably just a temp ban.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 4, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I don't think it's a permaban. The ban things have changed recently. So while it's red and looks like a permaban, it'd probably just a temp ban.



Whatever happened to the good ol' yellow?


----------



## Aleu (Dec 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Whatever happened to the good ol' yellow?


Might be used for something else. Like if someone acquired too many infractions.


----------



## Corto (Dec 4, 2011)

Red means it was a given ban. Orange means it was an accumulation of infractions. 
Orange always means temp, until infractions clear up (or if it's changed into a regular ban)
Red can mean permanent or temporary.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 4, 2011)

let's think about happy things now

someone post a photo of deo and some other chick or something :v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 4, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> someone post a photo of deo and some other chick or something



Wat.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 4, 2011)

See?  'Shipping other people on FAF _never_ ends well.


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 4, 2011)

Wait what the hell happened what are you all talking about. Who got banned what's wrong please help me.

I don't get it.


----------



## Recel (Dec 4, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Wait what the hell happened what are you all talking about. Who got banned what's wrong please help me.
> 
> I don't get it.



Aikoi. Because of tracing.

I kind of wanted to ask him how did he draw so good pictures so fast. Well, guess I got an answer.


----------



## Ilse (Dec 4, 2011)

General-jwj said:


> Wait what the hell happened what are you all talking about. Who got banned what's wrong please help me.
> 
> I don't get it.



Aikoi, the guy who drew all those anime characters and stuff, got banned because he admitted to copying over other pictures. Thread's here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/110894-Constructive-criticism-is-required-here

Aahh don't beat yourself over it too much Deo. I liked him too, think it was a shock to friggin' everyone... christ.

I'd doodle some stuff now if I wasn't so tired and derpy fuuu


----------



## Corto (Dec 4, 2011)

Not to be the shitting pidgeon on your collective parade but this isn't the "Aiko got banned" thread. Make this discussion into a comic or something.


----------



## Ley (Dec 4, 2011)

So anways

its not fafa related but i love this gif http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/...ee6cfe8df2a1b3f734aa92ba1633f7.gif?1318992465


----------



## General-jwj (Dec 4, 2011)

â†‘â†‘â†‘   What she said.


----------



## Namba (Dec 4, 2011)

Deo said:


> I feel really decieved. I wanted to trust that it was just because anime is such a generic art style, but. Fuck. To be given stolen art?
> I renounce all protective rights to the n00b. Fuck this. Goddamnit. And I even went and made a fool of myself in front of Arshes. fuck.



No you didn't; in the end, Arshes made a fool of said n00b for stealing art (a crime most heinous an shameful). That made my respect for him tank below the Marianas Trench.


----------



## Recel (Dec 4, 2011)

Ley said:


> So anways
> 
> its not fafa related but i love this gif http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/...ee6cfe8df2a1b3f734aa92ba1633f7.gif?1318992465



I don't know why, but that made me laugh. Hard!

Thank you Ley!.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 4, 2011)

Recel said:


> I don't know why, but that made me laugh. Hard!
> 
> Thank you Ley!.



Squirt you? :V


----------



## Recel (Dec 4, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Squirt you? :V



You have horrible eye sight, you know that? :V


----------



## Namba (Dec 4, 2011)

What the fuck _does_ that say?
:v


----------



## Recel (Dec 4, 2011)

Luti Kriss said:


> What the fuck _does_ that say?



It wants to say to you: "I can't write good with a freshly thorn up shoulder damn it!" >: V

What it actually says: "And I will love you and [Censored for mass torture of English language] and hug you for ever and ever and ever!"

Edit: And stop rubbing your damn English knowledge in my face. I'll write in Hungarian next time, than YOU will haveto translate things. -.-


----------



## Ley (Dec 4, 2011)

Recel said:


> I don't know why, but that made me laugh. Hard!
> 
> Thank you Ley!.



My pleasure. 

My bit about the aikoi thing- he was here (that we noticed) for about four days. Yes it sucked, yes it was a loss of a potentially good noobie and a lot of us feel shocked (myself included), it HAPPENED. No need to continue dragging it on. *After my post I want to see NOTHING related to it. If I do see any posts, that poster has given me permission to do the most embarrassing picture using his fursona ever. *

You all have been warned <3


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 4, 2011)

Recel said:


> It wants to say to you: "I can't write good with a freshly thorn up shoulder damn it!" >: V
> 
> What it actually says: "And I will love you and [Censored for mass torture of English language] and hug you for ever and ever and ever!"



MS paint has a wonderful text tool and is your best friend. :U


----------



## Ley (Dec 4, 2011)

Also guys, I'm gonna be running my TC for a little bit, come join me.


----------



## Recel (Dec 4, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> MS paint has a wonderful text tool and is your best friend. :U



MS paint wont teach me English, now will it?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 4, 2011)

Ley said:


> * that poster has given me permission to do the most embarrassing picture using his fursona ever. *



...Must... not... let curiousity take over! ;A; AAHH


----------



## Aleu (Dec 4, 2011)

Ley said:


> * his fursona ever. *



ALL THE FEMALES ARE FREE :V


----------



## Ley (Dec 4, 2011)

Aleu said:


> ALL THE FEMALES ARE FREE :V



<_< >_>  I dare you alue.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 4, 2011)

Ley said:


> <_< >_>  I dare you alue.



You said "his" and I am not a "his" or "him" :>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 4, 2011)

I MISS AIKOI VERY MUCH IT SUCKS THAT HE GOT BANNED FOR ART THIEVING. DICK MOVE ON HIS PART, THOUGH. LETS HOPE HE LEARNS.

Ok this will be hilarious.

GO LEY GO. BRING ME THE PAIN.

Yes, I like to put myself in the firing line for jokes.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 4, 2011)

Recel said:


> I don't know why, but that made me laugh. Hard!
> 
> Thank you Ley!.


Squiz = Squeeze?


----------



## Recel (Dec 4, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Squiz = Squeeze?



I think... 
Is that "hugging so hard you break ribs"? If so, than yes! :V


----------



## Recel (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry for double post, but...

Lizardking!

PS: If you can add one and one, you can get it without translating. (Not as if translator programs would help anyway.  )


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 4, 2011)

This is beyond my skill.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 4, 2011)

Recel said:


> Sorry for double post, but...
> 
> Lizardking!
> 
> PS: If you can add one and one, you can get it without translating. (Not as if translator programs would help anyway.  )



I got the bottom part fine, but what are the two words at the top?


----------



## Cain (Dec 4, 2011)

Wait, so Aikoi got banned for art stealing? And all the stuff he posted here was stolen?
D:
Hot damn.
(I too am curious by this embarrassing picture Ley thing ^.^)


----------



## Corto (Dec 4, 2011)

Jesus Christ shut up about the fucking newbie already.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 4, 2011)

EdIT: i'm just going to buttfuck the shut up because i'm a fucking idiot


----------



## Recel (Dec 4, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I got the bottom part fine, but what are the two words at the top?



Ahh. I see you read the two words on the top, and failed at the bottom. As expected really.


----------



## Ley (Dec 5, 2011)

>Me and jash and peoples on skypchat
>telling chat about how I get people asking me for porns
>[8:16:42 PM] Joshua: ley cna u drw sxy jashxley pornz
[8:16:43 PM] Joshua: pls
[8:16:54 PM] Ley: obby totly


http://i44.tinypic.com/6xqh6r.jpg


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 5, 2011)

Not sexy enough.


----------



## Ley (Dec 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Not sexy enough.



WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO ACTUALLY TRYYYYYY


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 5, 2011)

I like not being in jail, thanks.


----------



## Ley (Dec 5, 2011)

Good. >:c


----------



## Attaman (Dec 5, 2011)

Behind the scenes.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 5, 2011)

I call next brushies


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 5, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Behind the scenes.



scrubbie scrubbie scrubbie


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 6, 2011)

Ley said:


> >Me and jash and peoples on skypchat
> >telling chat about how I get people asking me for porns
> >[8:16:42 PM] Joshua: ley cna u drw sxy jashxley pornz
> [8:16:43 PM] Joshua: pls
> ...



So much splooge. ._.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 6, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Behind the scenes.



Long Ley is loooooooooooooooong.


----------



## Jashwa (Dec 6, 2011)

Gibby said:


> So much splooge. ._.


We're secretly baking a cake and I put too much icing on and it got everywhere and that is why ley is unhappy because she slipped and fell because of it.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 6, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> We're secretly baking a cake and I put too much icing on and it got everywhere and that is why ley is unhappy because she slipped and fell because of it.



lol'd hard at that.

Also 85 page get.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 6, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Behind the scenes.



The happiest back leg in the world.



Dragonfurry said:


> Also 85 page get.



Denied.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Dec 6, 2011)

85 isn't a very cool number to get anyway ):


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 6, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Denied.



Too bad he hadn't just posted this instead: http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/entries/icons/original/000/001/714/doublesguy.jpg?1262827702

Seeing as he got the 2100 post and all. :U


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 6, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Too bad he hadn't just posted this instead: http://s3.amazonaws.com/kym-assets/entries/icons/original/000/001/714/doublesguy.jpg?1262827702
> 
> Seeing as he got the 2100 post and all. :U



Would be more appropriate if he just changed his avatar to this so we all know what we're getting into when he posts.  :V


----------



## Ley (Dec 10, 2011)

so DF managed to kill thread for a day.

http://i39.tinypic.com/12372o3.jpg have this.


----------



## Cain (Dec 10, 2011)

Ley said:


> so DF managed to kill thread for a day.
> 
> http://i39.tinypic.com/12372o3.jpg have this.


Yay comic revival!


----------



## Ley (Jan 2, 2012)

so...

remember this?


it kinna ended up happening

nye kiss 

no it wasn't rp type but like- we do talk and stuff every day, text/fb/skype etc, 

just.. wow. cx i'm still kind of surprised, and this is a while after he told me.

^comic idea is hisssssss


----------



## Cain (Jan 2, 2012)

Whosat?
And ADORABLE!


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 2, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Whosat?



um

hi.

ley and i have been you know... chatting and whatnot. 

and so i didn't want her to be foreveralone.jpg on new years 

so i sent her a lil' kiss over text or whatever.

just you know... to be cute i guess idk i wanted her to be cheered up

(dont look at me like that STOP IT)


----------



## Cain (Jan 2, 2012)

D'AWWWWWWWWW!
YOU GUYS ARE AN ADORABLE COUPLE!

:V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 2, 2012)

*In Crysis suit voice*

MAXIMUM D'AWWW


----------



## Cain (Jan 2, 2012)

Gibby said:


> *In Crysis suit voice*
> 
> MAXIMUM D'AWWW


Fix'd


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd d'awww but i exploded from the cuteness, so I might need a moment


----------



## Ley (Jan 2, 2012)

cx


----------



## Saiko (Jan 2, 2012)

Screw it, I don't care that I haven't contributed yet.


I'm new here, and that was still frickin' adorable. xD
Kinda reminded me of my bf and I. ;3


----------



## Fay V (Jan 2, 2012)

Saiko said:


> Screw it, I don't care that I haven't contributed yet.
> 
> 
> I'm new here, and that was still frickin' adorable. xD
> Kinda reminded me of my bf and I. ;3



Newbies can discuss and stuff, you just don't make requests if you haven't contributed.


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 2, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Newbies can discuss and stuff, you just don't make requests if you haven't contributed.



Ssshhh now or he'll stay :V


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 2, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> D'AWWWWWWWWW!
> YOU GUYS ARE AN ADORABLE COUPLE!
> 
> :V





Gibby said:


> *In Crysis suit voice*
> 
> MAXIMUM D'AWWW





This is Tides said:


> I'd d'awww but i exploded from the cuteness, so I might need a moment



 stoppit STOP IT ALL OF YOU X3


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 2, 2012)

Last several posts made it that much better to come out of this (accidental) hiatus. Thanks for the diabetes, guys


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 2, 2012)

Dey so cutesy.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 2, 2012)

General-jwj said:


> Ssshhh now or he'll stay :V



How rude! >:V


----------



## Saiko (Jan 2, 2012)

General-jwj said:


> Ssshhh now or he'll stay :V


Oh please, I've been in this thread for a month. You just didn't know it 'cause I tend to keep ma mouth shut. :3c

*returns to the shadows*



Ley said:


> because of his reactions I am adding moar fuel cx


AAAHHHH! TOO MUCH CUTE! XD


----------



## Ley (Jan 2, 2012)

because of his reactions I am adding moar fuel cx


----------



## Aetius (Jan 2, 2012)

Ley said:


> because of his reactions I am adding moar fuel cx



This is too adorable for my own safety.


----------



## gokorahn (Jan 3, 2012)

Ley said:


> because of his reactions I am adding moar fuel cx


d'awww, that's cute x3


----------



## RedSavage (Jan 3, 2012)

Ley said:


> because of his reactions I am adding moar fuel cx



Akskskfhfirj ;u;


----------



## Ley (Jan 3, 2012)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Akskskfhfirj ;u;



I just noticed where your hand is X3


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 3, 2012)

Ley said:


> because of his reactions I am adding moar fuel cx



So cute. ; 3;


----------



## Cain (Jan 4, 2012)

Ley said:


> I just noticed where your hand is X3



Butt.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 7, 2012)

I just finished this, and it involves a bunch of people and at least 3 cameos


----------



## Cain (Jan 7, 2012)

Fay V said:


> I just finished this, and it involves a bunch of people and at least 3 cameos


So awesome!
Let me guess:
Foreground (R to L) Gibby, DD, ?
Background Fay & Deo

You'd think gibby would wear black even on a Hawaiian beach.


----------



## Recel (Feb 29, 2012)

Reading through the Damn it admins thread I just couldn't help my self... It was too fun not to do!


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 29, 2012)

I got d'awwwwww all over my soup

Damnit


----------



## Recel (Feb 29, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> I got d'awwwwww all over my soup
> 
> Damnit



I can imagine. :V


----------



## Fay V (Feb 29, 2012)

bwahahah oh god that's so great


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 2, 2012)

https://d.facdn.net/art/cgibby/1330699790.cgibby_minirants.png


----------



## Dragonfurry (Mar 2, 2012)

Gibby said:


> https://d.facdn.net/art/cgibby/1330699790.cgibby_minirants.png



This is the best!!! Made me laugh too loud in class. Thanks gibby!!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 2, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> This is the best!!! Made me laugh too loud in class. Thanks gibby!!



You're welcome, I guess. ._.'


----------



## Tango (Mar 2, 2012)

Gibby said:


> You're welcome, I guess. ._.'



I got a question, Gibby. 

If a creeper is stalking a creeper does that cancel out the stalking or the creepiness?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 2, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> I got a question, Gibby.
> 
> If a creeper is stalking a creeper does that cancel out the stalking or the creepiness?



No idea. :c

http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg836/scaled.php?server=836&filename=tangu.png&res=medium

HOW DO I FELINES. ;n; (Will finish later.)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 2, 2012)

Gibby said:


> No idea. :c
> 
> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg836/scaled.php?server=836&filename=tangu.png&res=medium
> 
> HOW DO I FELINES. ;n; (Will finish later.)



Oh my god gibby. Not asspatting but thats awesome. God the progress you've made, it makes an ole sergal tear up ;n;


----------



## Cain (Mar 2, 2012)

Yay revival!


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 2, 2012)

Gibby said:


> No idea. :c
> 
> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg836/scaled.php?server=836&filename=tangu.png&res=medium
> 
> HOW DO I FELINES. ;n; (Will finish later.)



Oh my... I actually really like that! I've always been a fan of silly-cartoony styles and this one... it appeals so much to my tastes and is actually accomplished in terms of expression and simplicity. Good job Gibby!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 2, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Oh my god gibby. Not asspatting but thats awesome. God the progress you've made, it makes an ole sergal tear up ;n;



Nuuu, dun cry, sergal ma. ;n; 

http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/4471/ddsad.png



AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Oh my... I actually really like  that! I've always been a fan of silly-cartoony styles and this one... it  appeals so much to my tastes and is actually accomplished in terms of  expression and simplicity. Good job Gibby!



Thankyouthankyou! *bow*

I just put the finished version on my FA for those interested.


----------



## LouyieBlu (Apr 18, 2012)

I dont understand.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 18, 2012)

What exactly do you not understand?


----------



## Aetius (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh hey, this thread is back. 




LouyieBlu said:


> I dont understand.



I think its just more or less drawing comics or pictures of other users for fun.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 18, 2012)

It's always good to see this thread come back. c:


----------



## Fay V (Apr 18, 2012)

I want to post stuff but have to study


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 18, 2012)

Fay V said:


> I want to post stuff but have to study


_
Shhhhshshhh
no studying, only drawing_

(I actually drew that forever ago, and never found a good time to post it.)


----------



## Cain (Apr 19, 2012)

Yay!
I remember the fun times had in this thread.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 19, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> _
> Shhhhshshhh
> no studying, only drawing_
> 
> (I actually drew that forever ago, and never found a good time to post it.)



OMG! 

I got a new avi


----------



## Fay V (Apr 21, 2012)

Deo is back


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 21, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Deo is back
> View attachment 10285



I saw that and awwwwed soo hard. ;w;


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 21, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Deo is back
> View attachment 10285



Fay...
why is it that everything you make is so "D'AWWWWW" inducing?! It's utterly magnificient! *Lens Flare*

On a more serious note, do you know what has been of Deo's life?


----------



## Aetius (Apr 21, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Deo is back
> View attachment 10285



Very adorable I must say.


----------



## Ley (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh shit this place is still relevant?


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 28, 2012)

Adventures Thread. 

Always relevant.


----------



## Ley (Apr 28, 2012)

K well then.

I'mma do a livestream here in a bit. 

For ALL the doodles. FaF related or whatever. x3


----------



## Cain (Apr 28, 2012)

YES.


----------



## Recel (May 2, 2012)

Something I had floating in my mind, and couldn't get rid of, so I drew it. And because it is FAF related, why not post it? So... best of luck Deo!

Yeah, yeah. I know. It sucks and balls and dick-nipples cheesecake over it...


----------



## Fay V (May 15, 2012)

So I've been away and noticed that MLP thread finally


----------



## Aetius (May 15, 2012)

Fay V said:


> So I've been away and noticed that MLP thread finally
> 
> View attachment 10291



Such a terrible thread


----------



## Ariosto (May 15, 2012)

Fay V said:


> So I've been away and noticed that MLP thread finally
> 
> View attachment 10291



Â¿Os referÃ­s a...? Eh, perdÃ³n.

Are you talking about the one that turned into a discussion about that controversial character?


----------



## Fay V (May 15, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Â¿Os referÃ­s a...? Eh, perdÃ³n.
> 
> Are you talking about the one that turned into a discussion about that controversial character?



specifically the ad hoc quote


----------



## Ariosto (May 15, 2012)

Fay V said:


> specifically the ad hoc quote


Oh, right. That was terrible on their behalf in so many ways. I only laughed at the fact just now that I get to see your reaction.
Why does your computer have a "B"? What brand is it trying to reference? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Bando (May 15, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Â¿Os referÃ­s a...? Eh, perdÃ³n.
> 
> Are you talking about the one that turned into a discussion about that controversial character?


Oh jeez, that thread was nuke-worthy after the first few pages. Derpy is a bad subject to begin with, but that spun out of control.


----------



## Fay V (May 15, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> Oh, right. That was terrible on their behalf in so many ways. I only laughed at the fact just now that I get to see your reaction.
> Why does your computer have a "B"? What brand is it trying to reference? Just out of curiosity.



My computer is named Byrhtnoth. Because it is giant and powerful. :3

In all honesty it was kinda funny. I know Ad Hoc didn't mean it that way and it's funny because we all know it didn't go down that way. 

Seriously though, Ad Hoc has crazy fingers


----------



## Jashwa (May 15, 2012)

Link for those of us that don't want to wade through shit to find it?


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Fay.


Jash, go find a CF post. She sigged it.


----------



## Fay V (May 15, 2012)

It's CFs sig. I'm in my phone so ...


----------



## Recel (Nov 24, 2012)

Well DD. Here you go.
I know you probably seen it coming, but hell...

Not totally safe for view: http://i1120.photobucket.com/albums/l495/Nemtudommit/009-DD.jpg


----------



## Ley (Nov 24, 2012)

WAIT STAHP

This is a necro XD Let me make another thread!!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 24, 2012)

ANOTHER THREAD YOU SAY?

This has my approval.

Also holy shit on a stick, memories.

/manly tears


----------

